# Sticky  The 40k Questionable Corner



## Baron Spikey

Hello my dubiously perfumed cherubs, I decided I’d set up a quiz-like thread.

Here’s the deal- I’ll post a random number of questions each day (not necessarily in a single post either) and the first person to provide a correct answer to *one* query will be rewarded with Rep, the amount being dependant on how difficult I perceive the question to be.

*Rules:*

*You can only answer a single question each day*, this is to prevent the same handful of people dominating the ‘quiz’ and allow everyone to have a fair shot.
For example: If I was to submit 3 questions in one post you would have to choose which one to answer rather than being able to answer them all, the same with any other questions I post on that day.

If the answer I’m looking for is in the form of a date people will receive Rep depending on how close they get to the correct answer (1 Rep for the right Century, 2 Rep for the decade etc) until the final definitive answer is provided.

If you receive Rep from me please don't come on the thread to announce it before I post stating that question has been answered, try to keep off-topic talk to a minimum as well.

If you disagree with how I judge the answers given- sucks to be you I’m not forcing you to play, this is just meant to be a bit of fun and hopefully educational. :grin:

Update: I'm stealing from CotE :biggrin:




Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Everyone will need to quote the whole question in their post (along with the answer obviously), rather than just the number. This is just to make things easier for the host. Anyone not abiding by this rule from now on, will not recieve their reputation - even if they answered the question correctly (this rule has been added to the front post). Much appriciated.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Here's the first set of, Battlefleet Gothic themed, questions to kick this thread into gear

*1)* What was the Flagship of Battlefleet Gothic called?

*2) *Which planet, capital of the Gothic Sector, is the headquarters of Battlefleet Gothic?

Enjoy.


----------



## Barnster

2 is Port Maw based on a bit of research (i hope!!)


----------



## Coder59

Why Battlefleet Gothic would be based at the Formidable Port Maw of course.


----------



## Ferrus Manus

1) I believe the answer to question 1 is "Yriels Flagship" of the eldar fleet?


----------



## Lord of the Night

Im going to say Dominus Astra for the flagship, and Port Maw for the capital.


----------



## Coder59

Lord of the Night said:


> Im going to say Dominus Astra for the flagship, and Port Maw for the capital.


Wasn't Dominus Astra the name of the Flagship that used a warp engine detonation to destroy Hive Fleet Behemoth?


----------



## Barnster

yep that was the one, maybe the same one or the same name, I have no idea the anwser to no 1


----------



## Baron Spikey

Port Maw is the answer to* 2)* so Barnster gets the Rep there, *1)* is not _Dominus Astra_ that's the only clue your getting :biggrin:

I don't mind how you get the answers, if some of you want to put your heads together I don't mind spreading the reward Rep between a group (e.g 5 Rep reward, so 5 Rep for 1 person or 1 Rep for 5 people).


----------



## Baltar

Answer is Divine Right, ship of Lord Admiral Ravensburg. An Emperor class battleship.


----------



## FORTHELION

good spot Baltar

Im just after spending the last half hour looking it up and just when i find it and refresh the page you have the answer before me


----------



## Baron Spikey

And Baltar correctly answers question *2)*

Here's another question for you to get by on...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*3)* Until his death on Hydra Cordatus, who commanded the Imperial Fists 3rd Company?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Baron Spikey said:


> *3)* Until his death on Hydra Cordatus, who commanded the Imperial Fists 3rd Company?


Alaric Eshara.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Boom question *3)* answered! Right that's it for now- more questions tomorrow morning (GMT).


----------



## ckcrawford

damn... I was about to write that question down, then I realized my page wasn't scrolled down.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Okay so it's not exactly the morning...

*4)* Who is the Eldar goddess of dreams?

*5)* From which planet did the Night Lords steal the Hand of Darkness?


----------



## Barnster

4---- Lileath


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Baron Spikey said:


> *5)* From which planet did the Night Lords steal the Hand of Darkness?


Purgatory.


----------



## Baron Spikey

So thats *4)* & *5)* answered, Barnster and Child are done for the day...

More for the rest of you then:

*6)* What is the maximum airspeed of a standard Land Speeder?

*7)* What is the species name of the Tyranid Norn Queen?

*8)* Standard bolter shells have a core made of what material?


----------



## Baltar

8) depleted uranium


----------



## Ferrus Manus

7) i believe its "Tyranicus Primogenitor"


----------



## ThePublic

Why did GW change the original stat line for Orks? (really, I just want a real good reason for this)?


----------



## Baron Spikey

Good one Ferrus you've correctly answered *7)*.


----------



## Baltar

Have I not correctly answered 8?


----------



## Baron Spikey

Nope- close but no cigar.


----------



## Baltar

Are you certain? I have found a couple of sources now that give me the same answer. Are you asking for the core material of the standard bolt round? I am confused.


----------



## Baltar

Another source says depleted deuterium.

Which is RETARDED as deuterium is a hydrogen isotope. But whatever...


----------



## Baron Spikey

But is in fact the correct answer to *8)*

Regarding retarded materials, Promethium isn't a flammable material in real life, but in 40K...


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Baron Spikey said:


> *6)* What is the maximum airspeed of a standard Land Speeder?


330 kph. :victory:


----------



## Baron Spikey

That's so very, very close I'm tempted to give you the Rep right now but it's just a single digit off...


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Read it wrong. 350 kph. Eye sight failing with old age...


----------



## Tuck3r

i'd heard 430kph but not sure where...


/edit* well crud i was way off /edit*


----------



## Baron Spikey

Correct Khorne's Fist, that's *6)* done.

@Baltar and Khorne's Fist- you'll get your Rep tomorrow as I can't give any more out till tomorrow afternoon (which also means I won't be posting any questions tomorrow so here's some more for now).

*9)* In which Segmentum are the Sabbat Worlds located?

*10) *Aside from Horus himself, who was said to be the only Primarch that Mortarion befriended prior to the Heresy?

*11)* What position, currently unoccupied, is the highest rank in the Adepta Sororitas?


----------



## Captain Stillios

10: Night Haunter/Konrad Curze


----------



## scolatae

That would be the Abbess Sanctorum.:so_happy:


----------



## Baron Spikey

And ridiculously quickly *10)* & *11)* are answered!


----------



## scolatae

I thank you (takes a mental bow):clapping::clapping: ah good old self gratification.


----------



## Mossy Toes

9) Segmentum Pacificus.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Boom *9)* is done- see you all on wednesday :so_happy:


----------



## Baron Spikey

That time again my charming fellows...

*12)* Which island is located in the Boiling Sea on Armageddon, and has a large space port?

*13) *Which rank was held by Captain Kamarov?*

*14)* Saint Celestine wears the armour of which other Imperial Saint?


*You'll get more points than usual if you can give me the full title, if I get a less complete version I'll still give the standard Rep but if someone then provides the full rank they'll also get Rep.


----------



## gen.ahab

14) Saint Katherine?


----------



## Baron Spikey

Christ almighty! That's *14)* answered in stupendous speed


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Baron Spikey said:


> *12)* Which island is located in the Boiling Sea on Armageddon, and has a large space port?


Phoenix Island.


----------



## Baron Spikey

...you could at least pretend these questions were some what taxing, smug bastards  (yes that's *12)* answered)


----------



## Mossy Toes

Well, you need to give questions which are confusing to google--or aren't, at least, as easy to find as a single Lexicanum search. 

(not that I stooped--or will stoop--to such despicable depths)


----------



## Baltar

13) Captain-Lieutenant Kamarov (navigator)


----------



## Baron Spikey

Nope, no rep for you- the clue I'll give you is that the title only contains 1 word that would be considered a military rank (Captain, Lt. etc) and it isn't Captain.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Whilst people are still trying to puzzle out *13)* here's 2 more to complete today's questions

*15) *Which Primarch is often said to have been the easiest for Horus to turn against the Emperor?

*16) *In which Sub-Sector are the ork-controlled worlds that form Ghazghkull's base of operations?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Baron Spikey said:


> *15) *Which Primarch is often said to have been the easiest for Horus to turn against the Emperor?


Theres not a concrete answer I would say. Although Angron I would think is the answer your looking for.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Except I can't accept answers from you till tomorrow...


----------



## deathbringer

15) Angron is the one that horus says needed little effort but Mortarion needed little persuasion

As child already answered i expect no rep but im happy to get in on this


----------



## Baltar

Sergeant Kamarov.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Baron Spikey said:


> Except I can't accept answers from you till tomorrow...


Oops, yeah your right. My bad.


----------



## Baron Spikey

*15)* has been answered, it is in fact Angron.

No it's not Sgt.Kamarov- I said it's a large title so Captain Kamarov's title is not going to be Sergeant Kamarov


----------



## Raptors8th

16) would be golgotha


----------



## Baron Spikey

*16)* has been answered.

If *13)* isn't answered by Midnight (GMT) I'll reveal the answer.


----------



## dark angel

13) Captain-Commissar? Just guessing, to be honest, I have not got a clue:laugh:


----------



## ckcrawford

Baron Spikey said:


> Nope, no rep for you- the clue I'll give you is that the title only contains 1 word that would be considered a military rank (Captain, Lt. etc) and it isn't Captain.


Would it be a rank or a billet? Because he would be an Analyist or specifically, a senior analyst.


----------



## gen.ahab

Commissar? Lol


----------



## Baron Spikey

Wait just over 10 minutes and you'll find out :biggrin:

I'll edit this post and include the full title- but last clue is that the rank/title is specific to a campaign on a major world in Segmentum Solar.

Here you go....

The rank held by Captain Kamarov is:

*Commander of the 3rd Battlegroup, 2nd Armageddon Regiment- The 'Firebirds'*

So he's still a Captain but that's his full rank and position.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Ok, new day (29/04/10) and we're going with an Dark Eldar/Eldar themed day


*17)* Which Eldar Scholar wrote _Introspections Upon Perfection_?

*18)* Murehk is the Eldar name for which weapon, and means 'stinging wasp'?

*19)* What is the name of the Exarch who led the Beil-Tan Swordwind on Baran?
*
20)* The Pathway, the Devourer and the Tree of Life are all examples of what?

*21)* Who committed bloody deeds on the world of Duro?


----------



## ckcrawford

18. Shuriken Pistol


----------



## Baron Spikey

That's correct, *18)* is answered

Just a reminder in case new people have joined and the rules have been lost on the 1st page

You can only answer *one* question in any single day


----------



## cheef3

suerymane for #19


----------



## Baron Spikey

cheef3 said:


> suerymane for #19


Nope, sorry- please try again :wink:


----------



## gen.ahab

17)Kysaduras the Anchorite


----------



## FORTHELION

21) Galadhar the Grey


----------



## Barnster

19 Mauryon

A Fire Dragon


----------



## Baron Spikey

All but *20)* has been answered- you'll get your Rep asap...


----------



## Azhek Ahriman

20) The Warp?


----------



## Barnster

I think i know the answer to 20 but am not 100% sure so I went for 19 instead. How I wish i could take a guess


----------



## Baron Spikey

Clue for *20)*- the answer is a collection of things not a single item/person etc

For tomorrow we're going to have another theme day but here's the kicker the first person to post a choice from the following topics chooses what style questions you all have to answer:

-Imperium, Inquisition & Imperial Navy
-Imperial Guard
-Space Marines
-The Horus Heresy
-History & Famous Battles
-Chaos
-Necrons
-Orks
-Tau


----------



## Baltar

Horus Heresy.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Ok I've chosen the Horus heresy questions I'll be posting...for saturday we'll do the same again with the Horus Heresy removed from possible theme options.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Is 20 the translation of the names of three of the craftworlds?


----------



## Baron Spikey

No, it's 3 of the names for 3 examples of a thing, though there are undoubtedly many more of these things which have their own names.
example- white scars, dark angels and space wolves are all 3 names for astartes chapters...

Edit: I realise that that clue was pretty much useless...

Anyway here's the answer so we can get on to the new questions

*20)*- Farseer Runes


----------



## Baron Spikey

As chosen by Baltar here are your Horus Heresy themed questions for 30/04/10:

*22) *Which ruling body did the Emperor set up to direct the Crusade, including the Primarchs, the Chief Custodian and the Emperor himself?

*23)* What is the name of the Raven Guard's fortress, in which Corax experimented with Space Marine geneseed to rebuild his shattered Legion?

*24)* Prior to the Heresy, which Primarch twice refused to fight alongside the Thousand Sons because of rumours of Magnus the Red's continuing dabbling in sorcery?

*25)* What was the name of Guilliman's battle barge at Calth?

*26)* At which horrific battle did Roboute Guilliman witness the savagery of the World Eaters?


----------



## Baltar

24) Mortarion.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Baron Spikey said:


> *22) *Which ruling body did the Emperor set up to direct the Crusade, including the Primarchs, the Chief Custodian and the Emperor himself?


The War Council.


----------



## Baron Spikey

*22)* has been answered

Sorry Baltar *24)* isn't Mortarion


----------



## Baltar

Night Haunter.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Are we going to go through every Primarch? :laugh: This will be the last time I say whether an answer is incorrect for that question otherwise I might as well have just answered it myself


----------



## Baltar

I wasn't going through them all, I was just picking the asshole primarchs out.

Leman Russ?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Wish I was allowed to answer 24.


----------



## Baron Spikey

If you want you can PM me what you think the answer is but you won't receive any rep for it


----------



## gen.ahab

24) dorn? I have no idea. Lol


----------



## Baltar

I think it might have been Khan.

I read it in "A Thousand Sons", but I don't remember.


----------



## gen.ahab

Whatever. lol 23 is Ravenspire


----------



## Baron Spikey

Ding we have a winner- *23)* answered


----------



## khornateemperor

16) Ariggata


----------



## ckcrawford

25. Macragge's Honour


----------



## Baron Spikey

*25)* & *26)* have been answered

Edit: *23)* was answered, Deathbringer was kind enough to award gen.ahab his Rep as that 'pesky 10 people between Rep donations' rule was restricting me.

15 hours left and only 1 question to answer.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Is it Corax of the raven guard?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Stephen_Newman said:


> Is it Corax of the raven guard?


:goodpost:You beat me to it. I think it was as well.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Stephen_Newman said:


> Is it Corax of the raven guard?


Finally :grin:


----------



## Baron Spikey

It was amusing reading all the guesses, there are only 3 Primarchs who really detested Magnus so I'm surprised it took so long to guess the 3rd one 
.....................................................................................................
Someone pick a topic for tomorrow's questions (not you Baltar you got to choose today's):

*-Imperium, Inquisition & Imperial Navy*
-Imperial Guard
*-Space Marines*
-History & Famous Battles
*-Chaos*
-Necrons
*-Orks*
-Tau


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Chaos would be good.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Whats with the bolding of every other name?


----------



## Baron Spikey

Boredom 

I've picked out the questions for Chaos so hopefully in less than an hour I can get the 1st of May's round started...woo


----------



## ckcrawford

Baron Spikey said:


> It was amusing reading all the guesses, there are only 3 Primarchs who really detested Magnus so I'm surprised it took so long to guess the 3rd one
> .....................................................................................................
> For amusement sake. We got Mortarion, and Corax so far. The most obvious answer would be Leman Russ however, he didn't really hate him untill almost right during the Heresy so I don't think that counts. Another would be Angron just because he thinks anything with librarians is cowardly but I don't think so because it hasn't stated specifically unless i missed it somewhere.
> 
> I would say Dorn. In The Lightning Tower he kind of describes how he didn't like his sorcery though I'm not sure if it was personal or not


----------



## Baron Spikey

I got PM'd the answer as Leman Russ...

Anyway here's May 1st's questions, theme chosen by Child:

*27)* Which Chaos power has 'Silver Towers'?

*28)* Which Black Legion Sorcerer is the rival of Zaraphiston for the patronage of Abaddon?

*29)* What two items allowed the creation of the Planet Killer?

*30)* Who is Karazantor the Vile better known as?

*31)* How many times did Mordant Hex strike upon the Monastery door at Etrimnun III?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Baron Spikey said:


> *27)* Which Chaos power has 'Silver Towers'?


Tzeentch..


----------



## gen.ahab

30) The Traitor of Xian?


----------



## Baron Spikey

That's *27)* & *30)* answered...I don't suppose you fancy giving each other 5 Rep because I've given it to both of you too recently to do it again :grin:


----------



## gen.ahab

Not enough rep power. Sorry CotE. Lol can someone cover him for me?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Baron Spikey said:


> I don't suppose you fancy giving each other 5 Rep because I've given it to both of you too recently to do it again :grin:


Done. +Rep to _gen.ahab_ compliments of the Baron.


----------



## gen.ahab

Ok man. I got 3 so someone give him 2 please. Lol


----------



## ckcrawford

28. Ygethmor the Deceiver


----------



## Baltar

28) Siaphas?


----------



## ckcrawford

Do you still need the rep, I will give it so if no one has done it already

Edit: *done*


----------



## Lust God Flunky

*28)*Ygethmor?
Poo. Beat'd.


----------



## Baron Spikey

The answer to *28)* is indeed Ygethmor- ckcrawford you'll get your Rep asap, and thanks for helping out guys with my Rep impotence :biggrin:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I know the planet killer was created in warp space with help of the tech priests of Baji 4. I know that they used data collected from Lanamorgstein and I know Zaraphiston bound several daemons into the vessal to lower the crew count but if any of these are the answer you look for I do not know


----------



## Ferrus Manus

29) Im going to say the Armageddon gun as one item.. and the data recovered by Abbadon on the halo world of Lanamorgstein as another.


----------



## Barnster

I really don't want to de-rail the thread (Best thread idea ever!) or anything but I thought Yegthmor died on Medusa 5? (big campaign a few years back)


----------



## Baron Spikey

Ok *29)* & *31)* have yet to be answered and there's less than 3 hours to go...

Just to speed up the process for tomorrow someone needs to choose the theme for sunday, this will be the last theme for a few days:
*
-Imperium, Inquisition & Imperial Navy
-Imperial Guard
* *-Space Marines
-History & Famous Battles
-Necrons
* *-Orks
-Tau*


----------



## gen.ahab

Marines. Lol


----------



## Baron Spikey

Marines it is then.

Clues for *29)* & *31)*

*29)*- think of body parts- brain of rainbows etc (no that's not one of them)

*31)*- sacred number


----------



## gen.ahab

Damn though.... prom will knock me out of the running for some of these. lmfao


----------



## Sethis

Answer for number 31 is 9?


----------



## Baron Spikey

Yes! *31)* is 9. If anyone can answer *29)* they'll get double Rep, but you've only got just over 40 mins to do so


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Baron Spikey said:


> If anyone can answer *29)* they'll get double Rep, but you've only got just over 40 mins to do so


Can I take it?!


----------



## Baron Spikey

If it gets to 23:50 and no one has answered it then I'll relax the rules and let you answer it AND get Rep.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Baron Spikey said:


> If it gets to 23:50 and no one has answered it then I'll relax the rules and let you answer it AND get Rep.






Baron Spikey said:


> *29)* What two items allowed the creation of the Planet Killer?


The Hand of Darkness and the Eye of Night.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Boo ya that is correct...you've earnt yourself 10 Rep, no idea when you'll get it, I'll add you to my Rep backlog.


----------



## Baron Spikey

As chosen by gen.ahab here is your Space Marine themed Sunday
(As of monday Im gonig to restrict Themed days to the weekend and will be randomly asking questions each day in the week rather than 5 at exactly the same time every day)
.........................................................................................

*32)* What is the phase five implant in the creation of a Space Marine?

*33)* What is the name of the Mortifactors Fortresss Monastery?

*34)* How many of the Fallen have repented of their sins to Interrogator-Chaplain Asmodai?

*35)* For a warrior, what is the only crime?

*36)* What is the answer to: 'What is your pledge?'


----------



## Baltar

35) For a warrior, what is the only crime?

Failure.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Baron Spikey said:


> *32)* What is the phase five implant in the creation of a Space Marine?


Larraman's Organ.


----------



## Baron Spikey

*32)* is correct, *35)* is not.


----------



## Baltar

35)

Is the answer death?


----------



## Starbuck

35)
Cowardice


----------



## Baron Spikey

Starbuck has it, *35)* has been answered.


----------



## Starbuck

woohooo haha i read this thread all the time but i know next to nothing about 40k background, so when i saw one more about a warrior code i had to jump on it


----------



## Vaz

33) Basilica Mortis


----------



## Baron Spikey

*33)* is done as well, lovely


----------



## ckcrawford

34. 2 Fallen


----------



## Baron Spikey

Yep *34)* done, and that leaves *35)* up for grabs.

I'm tempted to instigate a rule where by anyone who has answered a question (correctly) 2 days on the trot must sit the 3rd day out, just to give even more opportunities to everyone on Heresy who's interested in earning some Rep/showing off their fluff knowledge. What's the consensus? [Note this would probably be enacted retroactively for monday's questions]


*p.s* A slightly more selfish reason would be that I'm exhausting how many other threads I can Rep in order to keep giving the same people Rep on this thread- I refuse to Rep a thread that I don't believe deserves my approval so I don't want to compromise my 'integrity' for this one.


----------



## Vaz

36)*

I'd be more than willing to miss out on the rep in general. Got a bit in the back in any case.


----------



## ckcrawford

Baron Spikey said:


> Yep *34)* done, and that leaves *35)* up for grabs.
> 
> I'm tempted to instigate a rule where by anyone who has answered a question (correctly) 2 days on the trot must sit the 3rd day out, just to give even more opportunities to everyone on Heresy who's interested in earning some Rep/showing off their fluff knowledge. What's the consensus? [Note this would probably be enacted retroactively for monday's questions]
> 
> 
> *p.s* A slightly more selfish reason would be that I'm exhausting how many other threads I can Rep in order to keep giving the same people Rep on this thread- I refuse to Rep a thread that I don't believe deserves my approval so I don't want to compromise my 'integrity' for this one.


I agree. Though can I still get my rep for today? :biggrin: Im being selfish I know. I realize that a lot of answers are left not answered it might be difficult for some people, maybe if you gave some people under certain amount of rep easier questions and those with higher rep; harder ones (though maybe the rep amount would differenciate) it could get more people to answer them. But those of the higher reputations will not be allowed to answer the easy ones. I don't know... just a thought:victory:


----------



## Baron Spikey

That's a good idea, and yes you will stil get your Rep some time today :wink:- I'll try to puzzle out an idea of how re-rig this to be fairer to all, then instigate it on Monday.


----------



## Mossy Toes

36) "My pledge is eternal service."

Black Templars, Final Clause of the Code of the Emperor's Champion (for lack of a better name)


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Baron Spikey said:


> I'm tempted to instigate a rule where by anyone who has answered a question (correctly) 2 days on the trot must sit the 3rd day out, just to give even more opportunities to everyone on Heresy who's interested in earning some Rep/showing off their fluff knowledge. What's the consensus? [Note this would probably be enacted retroactively for monday's questions]
> 
> 
> *p.s* A slightly more selfish reason would be that I'm exhausting how many other threads I can Rep in order to keep giving the same people Rep on this thread- I refuse to Rep a thread that I don't believe deserves my approval so I don't want to compromise my 'integrity' for this one.


Sounds fair. Although I would suggest more of a time-penalty rather than not being able to answer a question at all on the third day.

For example, Mr.Bombastic answers question X & Y correctly on Day 1 and 2. On Day 3 then he has a 12 hour time penalty where he can't answer Day 3's questions. This way at least it gives others a chance, but still prevents the questions from going unanswered sometimes.


----------



## Baron Spikey

And Mossy Toes correctly answers *36)*

That does sound like a good idea Child, I might extend the 12 hour penalty to an 18 hour one though, that way it gives more people chance to answer the questions but if, as in your examle, it still opens up the last 6 hours for them to be answered by who ever (as long as they still stick to the only 1 question answered a day rule). This of course would be dependant on me posting the questions at midnight, if I post them later then alter the '18hr-penalty' to being able to answer after 19:00 (GMT).

Since there's no morequestions to be answered or posted today i'll get to work hammering out a ruling and post it up in a new post and also on the 1st post at the same time I sling out the next questions.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Very interesting what you have going on here ... I am going to keep an eye on this Q&A.:good:


----------



## Farseer Ulthris

Lets see:

Catalepsean node: so that marines can rest and remain alert at the same time

Second heart: For lots more love :biggrin: just kidding, works like the first

Larramans organ: makes blood clot faster

betcher's gland: allows a marine to spit acid

Sus-an membrane: allows a marine to go into a "death-sleep".

Ossmodula: hardens a marine's bones

Biscopea: Enhances a marines muscles

Preomnor: allows a marine to digest poisons

Multi-lung: allows a marine to breath in most gases that would be lethal to most humans


----------



## Baron Spikey

*New Rule:** If you successfully answer a question 2 days on the trot then you're prevented from answering a question on the 3rd day.
*For example- You successfully answer a question on Monday and Tueday so you wouldn't be able to answer any of Wednesday's questions.
*The only time this rule isn't in effect is in the last 2 hours of the day (GMT) when any question that hasn't been correctly answered is up for grabs.*
 


----------------------------------------------------------------
I'll get some questions up in the next few hours.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Just 2 questions today, partly to ease myself back into quiz mode after a 2 day absence and partly to give people time to answer them so late in the day:

*37) *Which tank was developed as an alternativeto the Leman Rus during the Krieg civil war?

*38)* Which part of the galaxy is largely free of Imperial dominium?


----------



## Baltar

37) Leman Russ Executioner?


----------



## gen.ahab

38) eye of terror. Lmao


----------



## grimdarkness

37) ragnarok heavy tank?


----------



## Baltar

gen.ahab said:


> 38) eye of terror. Lmao


rofl definite +rep


----------



## Baron Spikey

*37)* has been answered correctly, grimdarkness have your self some Rep.

The Eye of Terror is within an area of the Galaxy, but consider how many forces the Imperium has pretty much ringed around it- there's a large Imperial presence in that area.


----------



## gen.ahab

Whatever, I got rep I don't give a damn. Lmfao thanks baltar. Galactic rim?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Baron Spikey said:


> *38)* Which part of the galaxy is largely free of Imperial dominium?


Could you maybe be more specific or re-word the question. Considering countless parts of the Galaxy are largely free of Imperial dominium (collectively referred to as Wilderness Space I believe). The Eye of Terror only being one such example (although not the answer your looking for) considering its completely free of Imperial dominium (law).


----------



## Baron Spikey

I'm not necessarily looking for a Segmentum but we are talking on that sort of scale, and the Eye of Terror certianly doesn't fit because it's situated in an area of heavy Imperial presence.


----------



## Lord of the Night

38: Im going to go for the Halo Stars. They are outside of the Imperiums reach.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Baron Spikey said:


> I'm not necessarily looking for a Segmentum but we are talking on that sort of scale


Okay, i'll have a think. 



Baron Spikey said:


> and the Eye of Terror certianly doesn't fit because it's situated in an area of heavy Imperial presence.


But the Eye of Terror in itself is completely free from Imperial dominium (meaning law by definition) and influence. The area around it may constitute a large Imperial presence, but the Eye itself is completely free from it.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Is it perhaps the Ultramar system. Since I believe the ultrasmurfs are the only troops apart from PDF stationed there


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Stephen_Newman said:


> Is it perhaps the Ultramar system. Since I believe the ultrasmurfs are the only troops apart from PDF stationed there


The Ultramarines are still Imperials. The Ultramar system is very much (for the time being anyway) under Imperial dominium.


----------



## Baron Spikey

If you look carefully at the question i'm asking which area is *largely* free of Imperial dominium not entirely.


----------



## Barnster

The Eastern fringe, Tau empire region?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Baron Spikey said:


> If you look carefully at the question i'm asking which area is *largely* free of Imperial dominium not entirely.


Okay, im gonna take a shot. Im not confident about the answer - but im gonna say the Eastern Fringe.

EDIT: Subtely beaten by _Barnster_.


----------



## Baron Spikey

38) is answered and Barnster gets the Rep- it's the Eastern Fringe.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy

38. I know it's late and I'm not sure of the "largely" part but would the Sabbat worlds get an honourable mention????


----------



## Baron Spikey

Nope because there is a large Imperial presence in the area, surrounding it and (as off the end years of M41) occupying it.

New questions for 06/05/10...

*39)* Who leads the Redskul Commando's?

*40) *What is the diameter in Astronomical units, of the mysterious object that appears to be diverting Hive Fleet Leviathan?

*41)* Which weirdly terrifying Warrior Aspect is unique to the Craftworld of Zandros?


Might put up some more questions later in the day


----------



## Starbuck

39) snikrot?


----------



## gen.ahab

41) Slicing Orbs of Zandros. I remember because it is the gayest name EVER! lol Not that that’s a bad thing though.k:


----------



## Baron Spikey

gen.ahab has answered *41)* correctly.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy

40) 1.04? That necron sphere thing....


----------



## Baron Spikey

That's *40)* answered.


----------



## Barnster

the slicing orbs


Woops Missed that I got Beaten!


----------



## Ferrus Manus

39: its Snikrot, the famous ork kommando


----------



## Baron Spikey

Ferrus has it! *39) *has been answered.
--------------------------------------------------------------
I'd like to say add a big thank you for everyone who's mentioned how much they're enjoying this thread- I gotta say I'm a little overwhelmed. I thought the idea might attract a modicum of attention and then die out within a day or two as people lost interest but the fact I keep getting messages...it helps me to keep this thread going seeing how much people are having fun out of it! (I'm sure the fact some of you have accrued 30+ Rep in a short amount of time has nothing to do with it :wink

Again cheers,

Baron Spikey


----------



## Stephen_Newman

No probs. I know it is a little early but can this weekend be based on the tau?


----------



## Baron Spikey

Well not the entire weekend but I don't see why we can't have Saturday as a Tau themed day.


----------



## Vaz

Starbuck said:


> 39) snikrot?


Starbuck had it first Spikey .


----------



## Baron Spikey

Crap! nice catch Vaz, sorry Starbuck I'll get you your Rep asap.

Ferrus next time you answer a question correctly I won't be able to give you any Rep.


----------



## Baron Spikey

*07-05-10*

*42)* What was the name of the Imperial ship that crashed on planet Angelis?

*43)* What was the first star fed upon by the Nightbringer when it awoke?

*44)* Which Phoenix Lord is also known as the Storm of Silence?

*45)* Which Inquisitor declared the alien Lacrymole species to be Xenos Horrificus?

*46)* Who wrote, _'Of creations most foul I beheld the Lord of All and knew that I was dead'_?


----------



## Vaz

46) Inquisitor Brand?


----------



## Baron Spikey

Yep *46)* is Inquisitor Brand, well done Vaz.

People wo haven't recieved their Rep yet- I've got a list drawn up with exactly how much I owe you and as soon as I am physically able to give it to you I will, I haven't forgotten :biggrin:


----------



## Baltar

45) Inquisitor Gründvald


----------



## Baron Spikey

Yep that's *45)* done as well now.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Baron Spikey said:


> *44)* Which Phoenix Lord is also known as the Storm of Silence?


Jain Zar of the Howling Banshees.


----------



## Baron Spikey

*44)* has been answered correctly by CotE


----------



## Mossy Toes

44) Jain Zar

edit: damn, ninja'd.


----------



## Tuck3r

the star was Cyclo


----------



## OIIIIIIO

44 : Jain Zar


----------



## dark angel

42) I believe that is the _Eternal Vigilance_.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Ok that's the final 2 questions answered, so 1 more for you to tide you ove for a few hours

*47)* Who had overall command of all Imperial forces during the 3rd Armageddon War?


----------



## Baltar

Baron Spikey said:


> Ok that's the final 2 questions answered, so 1 more for you to tide you ove for a few hours
> 
> *47)* Who had overall command of all Imperial forces during the 3rd Armageddon War?


Commander Dante.


----------



## Baron Spikey

You can't answer again today Baltar, and no that' not the answer.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy

47) Yarrick?????


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I believe it was General Kurov first and then Yarrick.

Moving on is it worth setting up another thread based on fantasy questions because I would be ready to make one if interest is gained.


----------



## Baron Spikey

You are correct *47)* is General Vladimer Nikita Kurov.

Baltar- Dante wasn't even the overall Commander of the 2nd Armageddon War, he was simply the leader of the Astartes forces.

I have no control over what other people make threads on but I've got no plans personally to make a Fantasy 'questionable' thread so there's definitely a vacancy.


----------



## Baltar

I get the wars confused.

As for Dante, I always found that an odd situation - NOBODY orders around a chapter except for the chapter master, and yet I would very well imagine a space marine chapter master being very easily able to exert authority over guard forces. However, it still seems that:

1: Despite Dante commanding a force nobody else can command

2: the other forces probably following his orders, too

He wasn't in overall command.

Imperial Hierarchy is utter baffling (and illogical).


----------



## Baron Spikey

He would have liased with Imperial high command and with his track record they'd have been receptive to his input but he wouldn't have any official control over other Imperial forces.
------------------------------------------------------------
As requested by Stephen_Newman here's the Tau themed day of questions:

*48)* Which allied race of the Tau is described as an 'attenuated ursine'?

*49)* Which world is considered the most studious and learned amongst the Tau Empire?

*50)* The Gal'Leath were what?

*51)* What sort of vessel is used to mine hydrogen with electromagnetic 'scoops'?

*52)* Who tried to avert conflict with the Imperium over the world of Nimbosa? (Note: I want the full name not an abridged version)


The 1st person to answer correctly gets to choose Sunday's theme from the following:
*-Imperium, Inquisition & Imperial Navy
-Imperial Guard**
-History & Famous Battles
-Necrons
* *-Orks

*


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Baron Spikey said:


> *49)* Which world is considered the most studious and learned amongst the Tau Empire?


Bork'an..?


----------



## Baltar

48)Nicassar?


----------



## Baron Spikey

Yes and yes, that's 48) & 49) answered- Child you get to choose tomorrow's theme, and Baltar under the new rules you won't be able to take part in Sunday's question unless some haven't been aswered by 22:00 (GMT).


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

I'll take the Necrons please.


----------



## Baltar

It's a weird, weird thing to say about this thread, but all this talk of random races backgrounds is making me want to collect a second army instead of BA. Damn yoooooouuuuu!!!!


----------



## deathbringer

50) Explorer star ships of the tau navy


----------



## Baron Spikey

And Bingo was his name-o, *50)* answered.

Edit: I just checked my list, you won't be able to answer any questions tomorrow either Child...despite having chosen the topic, sorry.


----------



## gen.ahab

50) first major interstellar vessel developed by the Tau
Shit! Youn will pay death! Lmfao jk of course..... Don't know if you are good with sarcasm or not so yeah.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

52 : Bastion Class Vessels of the Demiurg


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Would 51 be Demiurg stronghold ships and 52 be kroot shaper Orak (also known as Orek)


----------



## Baron Spikey

*51)* would indeed be Stronghold ships *52)* is incorrect and you can only answer 1 question so for trying to answer 2- no Rep for you.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Sorry will not happen again-just unsure if either was right


----------



## Baron Spikey

It's ok, if I thought you were purposely being a dick (I hasten to add I don't think you're accidentally being one) then I would have given you negative Rep.

That's right people if you try to answer 2 questions from now on then one of two things will happen:
1) if I think it was an honest bout of forgetfullness then you'll just not receive Rep- and I may completely ignore the fact that you've posted at all.
*OR*
2) if I think you're attempting to purposely ruin this thread somehow I'll negative Rep you into oblivion.

Consequence 2 will also be brought down upon anyone who acts in a thread ruinous manner in another way (as well as being reported to the staff).
Not being a staff member myself this is the only way I can see to ward off any anti-social behaviour.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Just relaised that I too will be unable to answser questions for most of tomorrow too.


----------



## Baron Spikey

ok *52)* wasn't answered so here you go- Aun'O T'olku K'yna

Courtesy of Child-of-the-Emperor here's your Necron themed Sunday:

*53)* Which Inquisitor seeks to thwart the C'tan by uncovering the location of the Librarium Hereticus?

*54)* From which planet did Adept Corteswan preach his doctrine of Techno-Heresy regarding the Necrons?

*55)* Who transcribed the artefact known as '_The Awakening_'?
*
56)* In which short story did the Deceiver first appear?

*57) *What did Magos Barrous 'prove' during the Calculometry Schism?
----------------------------------------------------------------------
The following members will not be able to play on Sunday:-
Baltar
Child-of-the-Emperor
Stephen_Newman


----------



## NiceGuyEddy

57) Its on page 56(ish) of the necron dex. He proved that "the design of a gauss weapon with all of its parameters kept dynamic to achieve maximum efficiency is a mathematical impossibility."


----------



## Baron Spikey

Well that's *57)* answered...


----------



## Barnster

53 Inq Lichenstein?


----------



## Baron Spikey

Nein. Sorry it's not Inq. Lichenstein


----------



## Vaz

Is 53 Tyrus?


----------



## Baron Spikey

Nope, sorry.


----------



## Captain Stillios

I think 56 is the one where he absorbs the assassins C'tan phase sword, cant remember what its called though


----------



## deathbringer

54)Cthelmax


----------



## Cruor99

Is 55 Farseer Lsathranil?


----------



## Baron Spikey

Well done Cruor that's *55)* answered- the rest of you, try again


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I find this funny that CotE has not tried answering a question when he is able to thanks to the fact most of today has gone. I bet he could answer one of these questions since he chose this topic.

On a side note a fantasy fluff quiz will start on Monday under the thread Steve's questionable corner. Sadly I only give 4 rep points but the questions will be easier.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Clues

*53)* Barnster was on the right track but the Inquisitor's name begins with a letter lower in the alphabet

*54)* last 4 letters of the planet's name is the same as the name of the planet that the Galatic Empire delivered a crushing defeat to the Rebels (Star Wars)

*56)* The answer is in the Necron Codex
------------------------------------------------------------
Sounds good Stephen I'll make sure I link it every now and then so more people venture that way.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Sounds awesome!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Stephen_Newman said:


> On a side note a fantasy fluff quiz will start on Monday under the thread Steve's questionable corner. Sadly I only give 4 rep points but the questions will be easier.


Argh! Im really sorry, but only just read this after I just posted up my Fantasy quiz thread based on this one. You have first dibbs though seeing as you said this first, if you want i'll get a mod to delete my thread if you want to take the reigns of the Fantasy one? Sorry!


----------



## Baron Spikey

*Well that's a bit of a pickle- I'll be going on a sort of hiatus whilst the Fantasy 'quiz' (whoever ends up running it, or however many of them there are) gets into gear.

As soon as 2 of the 3 remaining Necron themed questions are answered or wednesday rolls around (which ever is later) this thread will restart.*


----------



## Raptors8th

56) Deus es Mechanicus?


----------



## Deneris

> 54) From which planet did Adept Corteswan preach his doctrine of Techno-Heresy regarding the Necrons?


I believe he preached at the Omniastery of *Selehoth*...


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Never mind CotE I am sure your questions would be harder. Maybe I could drop a few in somedays?


----------



## Starbuck

56.) Necron codex pg.8 deals with jaramshaela the assasin and her target governor taki


----------



## Barnster

I thought we knew about the deciecer before he absorbs the phase sword?


----------



## Baron Spikey

*54)* and *56)* are answered by Deneris and Raptors8th respectively.

See you on wednesday guys...


----------



## Baron Spikey

Right better late than never, this would have been up at midnight (GMT) but family stuff....

*58)* How many engines does a standard Thunderhawk have?

*59) *What according to Guardsman slang is a 'Catachan Kiss'?

*60)* The Cloak of St. Aspira was blessed in which palace on Terra?

*61)* What forms the archway leading to the Emperor's throne room on Terra?

*62)* What is Fabius Bile known as on Pramar V?

(Taking an idea from CotE's Questionable Corner I'll be giving out varied amounts of Rep for questions rather than a standard 5)


----------



## Snowy

59) A Catachan Kiss is slang for a Headbutt.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

58: 4 engines when loaded with rhinos or Land raiders


----------



## maddermax

60) the Cloak of St. Aspira was blessed in the ecclesiarchal palace


----------



## Baron Spikey

Snowy said:


> 59) A Catachan Kiss is slang for a Headbutt.





maddermax said:


> 60) the Cloak of St. Aspira was blessed in the ecclesiarchal palace


Both are correct, +Rep to you.


----------



## ClassyRaptor

Would 61) happen to be the massive flags? lol vague I know


----------



## keytag33

61) The hall of Heroes


----------



## Baltar

58) 2 engines.


----------



## Baron Spikey

So far only *59)* & *60)* have been answered correctly.

A hint on *61)* i'm not asking for the name of the hall leading to the Emperor' throne room, but what the archway consists of.


----------



## Baltar

Shit im such a retard.

58) a thunderhawk has 3 engines lol


----------



## Baron Spikey

*58)* is correct, I actually started to doubt myself on this one so I pull up some images of Thunderhawks to recheck my answer


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Since this thread has tickled my fancy, and become such a fixture, i've decided that it warrants a stick. Great job Baron.

CP


----------



## Tuck3r

Yeah but what is "standard" the gunship or the tank transport... cause the Tank Transport also has 2 extras on the fusalodge


----------



## Baron Spikey

A standard Thunderhawk is just that, a Thunderhawk- the variation that carries vehicles is called a Thunderhawk Transporter.

Edit: And the Transporter only has 1 extra than the normal Thunderhawk, it doesn't have the one at the rear instead it has two extra on the fuselage instead.


----------



## deathbringer

62) EDIT: god im a numpty HE is the clonelord


----------



## ClassyRaptor

61) Old flags depicting the Heroes of Terra, mainly the Emperor.


----------



## Baron Spikey

you've got it right deathbringer, that's *62)* answered- you're still off Vali.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy

61) A pair of titans?


----------



## Baron Spikey

And NiceGuyEddy has correctly answered *61)*.

Now whilst I have your attention I'd like to tell you that from monday the way you receive your Rep from me will change. Instead of getting it individually for every question you answer I will instead jot down your name and how much Rep is owed and at the end of the week everyone wwho's answered a question correctly will get the entire amount of Rep due them.

Also, just as a favour to me, if you could include the question your answering in your post that would be wonderful- I won't reprimand you or anything if you don't it's jsut easier for me. 

Thanks
(questions to follow shortly)


----------



## Baron Spikey

*13th May Questions*

*63)* The 21st Founding was also known as what due to the high rate of failure?

*64)* What were the Chosen of Abaddon seeknig during the 13th Black Crusade?
*
65)* The possession of which documetn allows an individual to serve as a Rogue Trader?

*66)* What is the Tau name for the infighting that nearly destroyed their race before the comnig of the Ethereals?

*67)* Marine Artificer Simagus discovered the meas to create what Imperial tank?


----------



## ckcrawford

Baron Spikey said:


> *66)* What is the Tau name for the infighting that nearly destroyed their race before the comnig of the Ethereals?


66. Mont'au


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Baron Spikey said:


> *65)* The possession of which documetn allows an individual to serve as a Rogue Trader?


The Warrant of Trade.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Fan-tas-tico, *65)* & *66)* are answered.


----------



## Raptors8th

63) the cursed founding


----------



## gen.ahab

67) Land Raider Crusader in 645.M39 during the Jerulas Crusade. I think. lol The date might be wrong since it has been awhile since I got a hold of my friends dex but I am sure it was the LRC.


----------



## Baron Spikey

TThat's *63)* & *67)* answered.

Don't worry about the date gen.ahab I just needed the name of the tank :wink:


----------



## Starbuck

64. What were the chosen of abaddon seeking during the 13th black crusade? A foothold in the cadian gate?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

64)What were the Chosen of Abaddon seeking during the 13th black crusade?

Is it the Heart of Chaos that Ygethemor discovered?


----------



## Baron Spikey

Stephen_Newman said:


> 64)What were the Chosen of Abaddon seeking during the 13th black crusade?
> 
> Is it the Heart of Chaos that Ygethemor discovered?


And *64)* is answered

Just to be nice, and because all the questions were answered before any decent Brit is out of bed, I'll stick up a few more questions shortly.


----------



## Baron Spikey

*13th May additional questions*

*68)* The Daughters of the Emperor, the sect that was eventually to become the Battle Sisters of the Adepta Sororitas, originated on which planet?

*69) *The_ Hammer of Thor_ belonged to what Imperial force?

*70)* Which Ork Warlord was slain by Horus himself during the Ullanor Crusade?


----------



## Commissar Ploss

68) San Leor. (i could go on for ages about Goge Vandire, but i won't)


----------



## Baron Spikey

Commissar Ploss said:


> 68) San Leor. (i could go on for ages about Goge Vandire, but i won't)


Maybe another time :wink:. 

Correct answer by the way.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Baron Spikey said:


> Maybe another time :wink:.
> 
> Correct answer by the way.


:drinks:

CP


----------



## deathbringer

Baron Spikey said:


> *68)*
> 
> *70)* Which Ork Warlord was slain by Horus himself during the Ullanor Crusade?


I'm not sure if im allowed to answer this question but never mind I'm the first brit awake and i feel i must represent my rather knackred nation

Overlord Urrlak


----------



## Baron Spikey

deathbringer said:


> I'm not sure if im allowed to answer this question but never mind I'm the first brit awake and i feel i must represent my rather knackred nation
> 
> Overlord Urrlak


You are allowed to answer (though you wont be tomorrow) and you are correct.


----------



## Raptors8th

69) the imperial navy but it was borrowed by the ecclisarchy


----------



## Baron Spikey

Okay so there's still *69)* to be answered- anyone want to take a stab at it?


----------



## Lopspoon

It was under the command of Sebastion Thor who overthrew Goge Vandire


Edit
The Confederation of Light

Which originated on the planet Dimmamar


----------



## Baron Spikey

I'll accept the Confederation of Light as being a sect of the Ecclesiarchy- Rep for you.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Baron, any chance of leaving the questions till later in the day? I could have answered all three of these, but I don't get on line till around now. :victory:


----------



## Baron Spikey

How about I post 3 questions at midnight and then 2 more around about 6-7 pm(GMT)?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

That'd be cool. Thanks Baron.


----------



## Baron Spikey

*14th May Questions*

*71)* Which Chapters were all but wiped out by the Tyranids of Hive Fleet Kraken?

*72)* Which Imperial Law prevents the Adeptus Ministorum from fielding 'men under arms'?

*73)* Which Chaos Space Marine Legion attacked Grendel's World?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
And the first person to answer a question correctly also gets to choose Saturday's theme from the following:
*-Imperium, Inquisition & Imperial Navy
-Imperial Guard**
-History & Famous Battles
* *-Orks*

Excluded from today's questions:
deathbringer


----------



## Mossy Toes

72) The Decree Passive.


----------



## Dawnstar

73) The Night Lords


----------



## khornateemperor

71) Scythes of the Emperor and Lamenters.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Damn it! just got beaten to it again!


----------



## Baron Spikey

All correct and Mossy Toes gets to choose tomorrows theme out of the choices above.


----------



## Mossy Toes

*-Imperium, Inquisition & Imperial Navy*, if it pleases!


----------



## Baron Spikey

*15th-16th May Questions*

Right with the server upgrade obviously some posts have been lost on this thread- don't worry I always make a hard copy of every question, who answered questions correctly and how much Rep they're owed (if I haven't give it to them already). I'll continue with Saturday's theme and count it as Sunday's as well.

Here are the questions:

*76) *Which Cardinal called for the Damocles Crusade to be launched against the Tau Empire?

*Answered- Cardinal Esau Gurney*

*77)* On which planet did Grand Master Mandulis of the Grey Knights die?

*Answered- Khorion IX*

*78) *At which system was the first Imperial controlled Blackstone Fortress taken in battle?

*79) *Which radical Inquisitorial faction believes in strengthening the Imperium through adversity?

*80)* Which rare Imperial Battleship class is a very early variant of the Emperor class?


----------



## deathbringer

Baron Spikey said:


> *79) *Which radical Inquisitorial faction believes in strengthening the Imperium through adversity?


Istvaanism


----------



## dark angel

78) Gothic Sector?


----------



## darklove

80 = Imperial Oberon Class Battleship, an example of which is the _Green Lake_ which fought in the Third Armageddon War.


----------



## Baron Spikey

deathbringer said:


> Istvaanism


Correct.



dark angel said:


> 78) Gothic Sector?


A Sector is quite a bit larger than a system



darklove said:


> 80 = Imperial Oberon Class Battleship, an example of which is the _Green Lake_ which fought in the Third Armageddon War.


Correct, I didn't need an example but thanks anyway I didn't know that


----------



## Khorne's Fist

78) At which system was the first Imperial controlled Blackstone Fortress taken in battle?

The Bhein Morr subsector?


----------



## Baron Spikey

System guys, system- like a solar system.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Baron Spikey said:


> *78) *At which system was the first Imperial controlled Blackstone Fortress taken in battle?


Fularis System?


----------



## Baron Spikey

Keep on guessing, I'll narrow it down for you- the name of the system starts and ends with a letter in the second half of the alphabet (i.e N-> onwards)


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Also by the question you mean in what system was the first (Imperial Controlled) Blackstone Fortress captured by the forces of Chaos? The wording has thrown me off a bit, sorry for being a tard.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Literally there was a battle at the [...] system and a Blackstone Fortess under the control of Imperial forces was captured- the first Blackstone Fortress to be captured since the Imperium took them.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Im going to go for the Tarantis System for Question 78.


----------



## Barnster

78 Rebo system(?)


----------



## Baron Spikey

Barnster said:


> 78 Rebo system(?)


*alarm bells ringing* And we have a winner!
----------------------------------------------------------------

As of tomorrow guys you'll be getting your Rep on sunday nights after the last questions of the week are answered rather after each individual question is correctly posted- so don't worry when you seem to be missing Rep, it's all piling up as a lovely gift at the weekend.


----------



## Baron Spikey

*17th May Questions*

*81)* The Lileathan Worlds are also known as what? _(5 Rep)_

*82)* What was the first indication that the Chapter Master of the Astral Claws had turned renegade? _(3 Rep)_

*83)* Name the five Imperial Segmentum Majoris _(1 Rep)_

*84)* *saved for later*

*85)* *saved for later*


----------



## Baltar

81) The Maiden Worlds


----------



## Baron Spikey

Baltar said:


> 81) The Maiden Worlds


Correct, your Rep is added to the list and you'll receive it and the other Rep your owed on the 23rd.


----------



## gen.ahab

Chapter's tardiness in submitting the standard 5% gene-seed. WOOPS 82)


----------



## Baron Spikey

gen.ahab said:


> Chapter's tardiness in submitting the standard 5% gene-seed. WOOPS 82)


Close but no.


----------



## gen.ahab

huge debt in planetary tithes? IF thats it IDK what the hell they did. lol


----------



## Baron Spikey

gen.ahab said:


> huge debt in planetary tithes? IF thats it IDK what the hell they did. lol


Think about the question and the fact that this is an Astartes (who are notoriously autonomous and stubborn) World we're talking about.


----------



## gen.ahab

Huron lacked the necessary dedication to humanity horded tithes and steadily distanced himself from the imperium? Or are you talking about him taking total control of the planet Badab?


----------



## Baron Spikey

Well he wasn't considered a renegade because he withheld tithes, it did raise suspicions but it was something after that I'm looking for...


----------



## gen.ahab

Oh.... the whole beating seven shades of shit out of the imperial fleet thing?


----------



## Baron Spikey

gen.ahab said:


> Oh.... the whole beating seven shades of shit out of the imperial fleet thing?


Yes, but your only getting 2 Rep because I had to explain it


----------



## gen.ahab

Well I thought you were going for little red flags.... not giant warning sirens with people running around like chickens with their heads cut off screaming "WE ARE ALL GOING TO DIE!!!" lol


----------



## Baron Spikey

It was the first indication, it doesn't matter how big or small it is.


----------



## gen.ahab

Well that’s debatable..... but alright. lol


----------



## Mossy Toes

83) Segmentum Solar; Segmentum Pacificus; Segmentum Tempestus; Segmentum Ultima; Segmentum Obscurus.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Mossy Toes said:


> 83) Segmentum Solar; Segmentum Pacificus; Segmentum Tempestus; Segmentum Ultima; Segmentum Obscurus.


Correct good sir.


----------



## Baron Spikey

*17th May Evening Questions*

*84)* With which enemy Commander did the Orks clash during the Arkunasha War? _(5 Rep)_

*85)* How many High Lords sit on the Council of Terra? _(2 Rep)_


----------



## OIIIIIIO

85) How many High Lords sit on the Council of Terra? (2 Rep)
12 of them


----------



## Barnster

Farsight

Or o'shova same guy


----------



## Baron Spikey

Talthewicked said:


> 85) How many High Lords sit on the Council of Terra? (2 Rep)
> 12 of them





Barnster said:


> Farsight
> 
> Or o'shova same guy


Correct, your owed Rep has been added to the list.


----------



## Baron Spikey

*86)* The Wars of Vindication was an internecine conflict in which Imperial Organisation? _(2 Rep)_

*87)* Imperial Guard from which planet are referred to as 'Chem-Dogs'? _(2 Rep)_

*88)* Which Eldar claimed that 'the Orks are the pinnacle of creation'? _(4 Rep)_


----------



## Starbuck

87) savlar chem-dogs i beleive
\


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Baron Spikey said:


> *88)* Which Eldar claimed that 'the Orks are the pinnacle of creation'? _(4 Rep)_


Uthan the Perverse?


----------



## gen.ahab

86)Officio Assassinorum


----------



## ckcrawford

Baron Spikey said:


> *87)* Imperial Guard from which planet are referred to as 'Chem-Dogs'? _(2 Rep)_





Starbuck said:


> 87) savlar chem-dogs i beleive


Respectively, they are either referred to as Chem-Dogs or Savlar Chem- Dogs, however, the question refers to the planet. Which is *Savlar*.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Starbuck said:


> 87) savlar chem-dogs i beleive


I would have preferred just the word Savlar but you answered my question correctly 



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Uthan the Perverse?





gen.ahab said:


> 86)Officio Assassinorum


Correct gentlemen.


----------



## Baron Spikey

*89)* What is the cross-country speed of a Predator? _(5 Rep)_

*90)* What is the name of Warsmith Honsou's Fortress on Medrengard? _(2 Rep)_
-------------------------------------------------------------------
As I'm sure CotE will tell you on his own Questionable Corner, tomorrow we'll be doing a switch-a-roo, he'll be doing the questions here and I'll be doing the same over there.

And with Vaz having done a day I'm sure there will be more occasions of our Corners allowing others to do a guest slot.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy

*90)* What is the name of Warsmith Honsou's Fortress on Medrengard? _(2 Rep)_

Khalan Ghol


----------



## OIIIIIIO

What is the cross-country speed of a Predator
something like 22 klicks


----------



## Tuck3r

60KPH over flat terrain
don't ask where i got it i'm not sure and its just the basic right... not the baal pattern?


----------



## Vaz

Baron Spikey said:


> *89)* What is the cross-country speed of a Predator? _(5 Rep)_


According to IA2, it's 68k/ph Off Road, but 50 k/ph Off Road.


----------



## Baron Spikey

NiceGuyEddy said:


> *90)* What is the name of Warsmith Honsou's Fortress on Medrengard? _(2 Rep)_
> 
> Khalan Ghol


Correct.



Talthewicked said:


> What is the cross-country speed of a Predator
> something like 22 klicks





Tuck3r said:


> 60KPH over flat terrain
> don't ask where i got it i'm not sure and its just the basic right... not the baal pattern?


Incorrect/not answered the question- if it had been a BA vehicle I would have stipulated as such.



Vaz said:


> According to IA2, it's 68k/ph Off Road, but 50 k/ph Off Road.


50k/ph is exactly the answer I was after- people please try to read the questions fully.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

*91)* What year did Zso Sahaal emerge on the planet of Equixus? (3 Rep)

*92)* What was the symbol of the Pavoni cult of the XV Legion? (3 Rep)

*93)* During the Great Crusade, who was the seventh captain of the XVII Legion? (6 Rep)

*94)* How many Primarchs were present during the Ullanor Triumph? (1 Rep)

*95)* How long was the period between Horus Lupercal being discovered and the second Primarch being discovered? (2 Rep)

*96)* Who were the targets of Perturabo’s first campaign during the Great Crusade? (1 Rep)

*97)* How many members sit on the Dark Council of Sicarus? (2 Rep)

*98)* How many slave-adepts did it take to construct the Templum Inficio? (2 Rep)

*99)*The Chaos Astartes renegade, Constantinius, was known as ‘the…’ what? (3 Rep)


----------



## ckcrawford

> 93) During the Great Crusade, who was the seventh captain of the XVII Legion? (6 Rep)


Captain Argel Tal


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

ckcrawford said:


> Captain Argel Tal


Spot on! Read the extract recently? 

@ _Spikey_: Wrong Legion :grin:


----------



## Baron Spikey

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> *95)* How long was the period between Horus Lupercal being discovered and the second Primarch being discovered? (2 Rep)


Thirty years.

Edit: I realised that- when I first glanced at the question I thought it said the 15th Legion...


----------



## Masked Jackal

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> *99)*The Chaos Astartes renegade, Constantinius, was known as ‘the…’ what? (3 Rep)


Liberator. I see what you're doing, taking a question from the crappy new 'dex.


----------



## deathbringer

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> *91)*
> 
> *97)* How many members sit on the Dark Council of Sicarus? (2 Rep)


There are eight


----------



## gen.ahab

92) colourful feather


----------



## Dawnstar

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> *98)* How many slave-adepts did it take to construct the Templum Inficio? (2 Rep)


8 million slave-adepts


----------



## ckcrawford

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Spot on! Read the extract recently?


I didn't know what extract you were talking about until I looked at his blog today. I just read it. Lol. And no. If you recall he is also mentioned in Tales of Heresy in that short story. :grin:


----------



## Arbite

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> *96)* Who were the targets of Perturabo’s first campaign during the Great Crusade? (1 Rep)


The Black Judges.


----------



## grimdarkness

94) 9 (assuming you mean the celebration they had afterwards)


----------



## Mossy Toes

99. "The Liberator"


----------



## Lord of the Night

91) 986.m41


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Baron Spikey said:


> Thirty years.
> 
> Edit: I realised that- when I first glanced at the question I thought it said the 15th Legion...


Correct. :grin: (I've added you to the Rep queue on my corner!)



Masked Jackal said:


> Liberator. I see what you're doing, taking a question from the crappy new 'dex.


Correct, and yup - you sussed me!



deathbringer said:


> There are eight


There are eight, thats right!



gen.ahab said:


> 92) colourful feather


Correct! 



Arbite said:


> The Black Judges.


Damn Xenos!



grimdarkness said:


> 94) 9 (assuming you mean the celebration they had afterwards)


Aye I did, sorry should have made that more clear! That is correct.



Lord of the Night said:


> 91) 986.m41


Spot on.



ckcrawford said:


> I didn't know what extract you were talking about until I looked at his blog today. I just read it. Lol. And no. If you recall he is also mentioned in Tales of Heresy in that short story. :grin:


Damn, I was trying to be clever! I didn't realise he was mentioned in _Scions of the Storm_ as well.. oh well.


----------



## Baron Spikey

*20th May Questions*

Me again- sorry about how 'late' these questions are.

*100)* What is the calibre of the ammunition used in a bolt gun? _(2 Rep)_

*101)* Which Craftworld's name means 'Rebirth of Ancient Days'? _(1 Rep)_

*102)* When was the Badab War fought? _(2 Rep)_

*103)* Where are the two copies of the _Book of the Thousands Sons_ held? _(5 Rep)_

*104)* What role does the Atlas vehicle fulfil in Imperial Guard armies? _(2 Rep)_

Excluded from answering today:
gen.ahab


----------



## OIIIIIIO

100) What is the calibre of the ammunition used in a bolt gun? (2 Rep)


And just for shits and giggles did you know that American forces actually tried bolt guns in Viet Nam? 

102) When was the Badab War fought? (2 Rep

one question per day. -CP


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Baron Spikey said:


> *103)* Where are the two copies of the _Book of the Thousands Sons_ held? _(5 Rep)_


One is in the Black Library of Chaos. The other is with Ahriman.


----------



## ckcrawford

> 104) What role does the Atlas vehicle fulfil in Imperial Guard armies? (2 Rep)


It is designed to tow damaged vehicles back to friendly lines for repairs


----------



## Baron Spikey

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> One is in the Black Library of Chaos. The other is with Ahriman.


Almost right, Ahriman had the _Book of the Thousand Sons_ on Prospero...


ckcrawford said:


> It is designed to tow damaged vehicles back to friendly lines for repairs


Correcto


----------



## darklove

Talthewicked said:


> 100) What is the calibre of the ammunition used in a bolt gun? (2 Rep)
> .75 caliber
> 
> And just for shits and giggles did you know that American forces actually tried bolt guns in Viet Nam?
> 
> 102) When was the Badab War fought? (2 Rep
> 901 M41


Just to double check: how many Qs are people allowed to answer in a single day? If it's only 1 then I feel a bit robbed...


----------



## Vaz

It's one question only. If reputation has been given, then it was done in error.

People.

RTFM.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Rep wasn't given- it was taken away in fact for trying to answer 2 questions.

Next time I'm forced to take away Rep because of something like this I'm going for the whole -8 I can dole out...


----------



## CaptainLoken

101) Which Craftworld's name means 'Rebirth of Ancient Days'? 
I believe its Biel-Tan this is going from memory though


----------



## Baron Spikey

CaptainLoken said:


> 101) Which Craftworld's name means 'Rebirth of Ancient Days'?
> I believe its Biel-Tan this is going from memory though


Your memory is good then because it's the correct answer.


----------



## Lord of the Night

103) One is in the Black Library of Chaos and the other is in the Tower of Magnus at the Planet of the Sorcerers.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

I was not aware that you were not allowed to answer more than one question. I am sorry about that, but did you have to negative me for it?


----------



## Baron Spikey

Lord of the Night said:


> 103) One is in the Black Library of Chaos and the other is in the Tower of Magnus at the Planet of the Sorcerers.


Perfect answer.



Talthewicked said:


> I was not aware that you were not allowed to answer more than one question. I am sorry about that, but did you have to negative me for it?


It's the very first rule that's emphasised more than once on the 1st post- it's also the rule that I and others have brought up throughout this thread. I stated the last time that someone answered 2 questions that I would be negative repping anyone who did it in the future when it wasn't an obvious mistake on their part (i.e hadn't participated on several days...).

And the last rule on the first post is: what I say goes, sorry.

Edit: From now on I'll post this rule every couple of days so people don't forget, that way there's no possible excuse...



Baron Spikey said:


> *You can only answer a single question each day, this is to prevent the same handful of people dominating the ‘quiz’ and allow everyone to have a fair shot.*


----------



## Baron Spikey

Questions still to be answered*:

100)* What is the calibre of the ammunition used in a bolt gun? _(2 Rep)_

*102)* When was the Badab War fought? _(2 Rep)
--------------------------------------------------------------------
_Also- would anybody like to take Sunday as a Guest Slot?
5 (or a multiple of 5) Questions of your choice to present to everybody, worth however much Rep you want. 

PM me if you want to do it- I'll pick somebody and even if you don't get picked this time I'll just give you a Guest slot some other time k:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Baron Spikey said:


> *102)* When was the Badab War fought? _(2 Rep)_


_

901-912.M41.

And hmm.. im not convinced about Ahriman's copy of the Book of Magnus now residing with Magnus. I'll have to dig around to see what I can find on that. _


----------



## Lord of the Night

Ahriman's copy of the Book of Magnus was left on the Planet of the Sorcerers when he was exiled. Magnus wouldn't allow him to keep it.


----------



## Zodd

100) What is the calibre of the ammunition used in a bolt gun? (2 Rep)
[/quote said:


> Standard Bolt Gun round; 0,75 cal .


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS

Lord of the Night said:


> Ahriman's copy of the Book of Magnus was left on the Planet of the Sorcerers when he was exiled. Magnus wouldn't allow him to keep it.


I agree, though I think thats more boderlinning with assumption however. I haven't found precise evidence that says Magnus took away the book from Ahriman


----------



## Baron Spikey

I'm just going with my official resources here (a GW book that explicitly states that Magnus currently has 1 of the 2 copies of the _Book of Magnus_), when this quiz eventually ends (or at least my participation as quiz master) I'll provide my references if you wish.
---------------------------------------------------------------------

*105)* Which of the Wars for Armageddon is regarded as a classified matter by the Imperium? _(1 Rep)
_
*106)* Which tunnelling Tyranid creature has the species name Tyranicus Ophidius Subterra? _(2 Rep)_
*
107)* Of which Order of the Adepta Sororitas was Celestine, the Living Saint, once a member? _(3 Rep)_

*108)* By what name do the Eldar know the C'tan? _(2 Rep)_
*
109)* The sacrifice of which vessel, led by Captain Abridal, prevented the destruction of the Schindlegeist system by Abaddon? _(7 Rep)_

Excluded from answering today:
Lord of the Night
ckcrawford


----------



## darklove

Baron Spikey said:


> 109)[/B] The sacrifice of which vessel, led by Captain Abridal, prevented the destruction of the Schindlegeist system by Abaddon? _(7 Rep)_


Flame of Purity, Overlord Class Battlecruiser from the Cypra Mundi shipyards.


----------



## ClassyRaptor

108) would it happen to be Yngir by any chance?


----------



## Zodd

*105)* Which of the Wars for Armageddon is regarded as a classified matter by the Imperium? _(1 Rep)


The first War for Amageddon._


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Baron Spikey said:


> 107)[/B] Of which Order of the Adepta Sororitas was Celestine, the Living Saint, once a member? _(3 Rep)_


Order of Our Matyred Lady?


----------



## Mossy Toes

106) The Ravener


----------



## Baron Spikey

darklove said:


> Flame of Purity, Overlord Class Battlecruiser from the Cypra Mundi shipyards.





Vali ThunderAxe said:


> 108) would it happen to be Yngir by any chance?





Zodd said:


> *105)* Which of the Wars for Armageddon is regarded as a classified matter by the Imperium? _(1 Rep)
> 
> 
> The first War for Amageddon._


_



Child-of-the-Emperor said:



Order of Our Matyred Lady?

Click to expand...




Mossy Toes said:



106) The Ravener

Click to expand...

All correct- that was quick and clean._


----------



## Baron Spikey

*22nd May Questions- Imperial Guard Themed*

*110)* According to the _Tactica Imperialis_, what is _'nothing more than a death trap'_? _(4 Rep)_
*
111)* Which medal is awared for intelligent application of the tenets of the _Tactica Imperialis_? _(3 Rep)_

*112)* The famous 'Iron Guard' regiments come from which planet? _(1 Rep)_

*113)* What is the principal chemical ingredient in explosives used by the Imperial Guard? _(5 Rep)_

*114)* What is the Vitrian art of war called? _(3 Rep)_

Excluded from answering today:
Zodd
Child-of-the-Emperor
----------------------------------------------------------------------


Baron Spikey said:


> _*You can only answer a single question each day, this is to prevent the same handful of people dominating the ‘quiz’ and allow everyone to have a fair shot.*_



----------------------------------------------------------------------
And filling Sunday's guest slot is ckcrawford, I look forwards to seeing the questions he poses to you peons* :grin:
*


----------



## Mossy Toes

114) the Byhata.


----------



## bobss

Baron Spikey said:


> *112)* The famous 'Iron Guard' regiments come from which planet? _(1 Rep)_


I believe it is Mordian


----------



## Stella Cadente

bobss said:


> I believe it is Mordian


if we are gonna get technical Mordia would be right, mordian is what an individual person would be


----------



## Baron Spikey

Mossy Toes said:


> 114) the Byhata.


Yep, guessing your a Gaunt's Ghost nut then considering how fast you answered 



bobss said:


> I believe it is Mordian


You believe correctly.



p.s. I'm setting up a semi-permanent set of guest slots, 1 in the week and another at the weekend. *ckcrawford* is doing tomorrow's as I stated earlier, and *Mossy Toes* will be doing one in the week.

As soon as Mossy Toes has done his guest slot I'll be accepting PM requests for anybody else to do a weekend/midweek slot.

Edit:


Stella Cadente said:


> if we are gonna get technical Mordia would be right, mordian is what an individual person would be


True but I'm fairly easy going when it comes to that sort of thing.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Not a nut; I just had the Founding handy, and happened to be around when you posted up the questions.

I shall make my questions...most devious. But also fun, of course.

Edit: they're ready, and just waiting for Wednesday.


----------



## ckcrawford

> 110) According to the Tactica Imperialis, what is 'nothing more than a death trap'? (4 Rep)


An Open Battlefield


Edit: I didn't get my plus two rep last time. is it combined weekly now?

Edit: haha... nevermind, page 33


----------



## darklove

Baron Spikey said:


> *113)* What is the principal chemical ingredient in explosives used by the Imperial Guard? _(5 Rep)_
> ]


Fyceline is the principal ingredient.


----------



## darkreever

Baron Spikey said:


> *
> 111)* Which medal is awared for intelligent application of the tenets of the _Tactica Imperialis_? _(3 Rep)_


That wouldn't be the Macharian Cross would it?


----------



## bobss

Stella Cadente said:


> if we are gonna get technical Mordia would be right, mordian is what an individual person would be


Not to completely high-jack this thread, I too thought it would be 'Mordia' (With the use of simple English) but according to:http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/8607/warhammer40000map.jpg


... No co-ordinates upon the damnable thing, but It seems no, it is _Mordian_ (although once more, using the logic of ''Cadia'' I am perhaps wrong:wink


----------



## darklove

Don't get hung up on the 'ian' suffix, it is an erroneous supposition that it only applies to derivatives. As is often the case with proper nouns; anything goes.


----------



## bobss

darklove said:


> Don't get hung up on the 'ian' suffix, it is an erroneous supposition that it only applies to derivatives. As is often the case with proper nouns; anything goes.


You make Bobss happy:victory:


----------



## Baron Spikey

ckcrawford said:


> An Open Battlefield





darklove said:


> Fyceline is the principal ingredient.





darkreever said:


> That wouldn't be the Macharian Cross would it?


All correct.

Don't bother quoting page numbers at me because I chose the 'show 40 posts per page' option so as far as I can see we're only 2/3 of the way through pg.10 :grin:

Right then I'm going to start doling out Rep- if you don't get yours it's because I've come up against the 15 people a day rule.


----------



## ckcrawford

On behalf of the Baron here are todays questions. Going with a mostly "who was this?" question board.



115.) Pre-Heresy, what did the XVI Legion Great Banner say? 5pts

116.) Who was the _Praefectus Orae Tarentus_ of the Ultramar World of Tarentus before its destruction? 5pts

117.) Who was the last Doomed One to awaken Malice... the Renegade God?4pts

118.) Who was Captain of the Imperial Fist's 2nd Company during the Massacre of Koloth Gorge? 4pts

119.) Who was commander of the Violater Chapter and Lady Charybdia's forces on the planet of Torvendis? 3pts

120.) Before Captain N'keln, who was Captain of the Salamander's Third Company? 3pts

121.) How did Gunnar Red Moon's Great Company reach the Tau Force on Kvariam Alpha? What was the obsticle? (All or nothing question) 2pts

122.) Who was the Chapter Master of the White Consuls before he met death on the hands of one of Marduk's Word Bearers? 2pts

123.) Which Iron Warrior Vessel Served Abaddon during the Cryth Invasion? 1pt

124.) Who was the one soul to be confirmed rescued by the Imperial Fist reinforcements due to the tratedgy on Hydra Cordatus? 1pt


----------



## Baron Spikey

ckcrawford said:


> 120.) Before Captain N'keln, who was Captain of the Salamander's Third Company? 3pts


Captain Kadai.


----------



## ckcrawford

Baron Spikey said:


> Captain Kadai.


The Great Baron is correct!


----------



## Zodd

118.) Who was Captain of the Imperial Fist's 2nd Company during the Massacre of Koloth Gorge? 4pts



Captain Taelos.


----------



## ckcrawford

Zodd said:


> 118.) Who was Captain of the Imperial Fist's 2nd Company during the Massacre of Koloth Gorge? 4pts
> 
> 
> 
> Captain Taelos.


Captain Taelos is the answer!


----------



## dark angel

119) Commander Demetrius.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

hey guys, ckcrawford's having some computer issues, so i'll be giving him a hand, checking your answers, and he'll get your rep to you ASAP.

Cheers,
Grish


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

dark angel said:


> 119) Commander Demetrius.


yes that's correct


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

ckcrawford said:


> 122.) Who was the Chapter Master of the White Consuls before he met death on the hands of one of Marduk's Word Bearers? 2pts


There were two Chapter Masters of the White Consuls: Cymar Xydias and Titus Valens. The one you are referring to is Chapter Master Titus Valens I believe.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> There were two Chapter Masters of the White Consuls: Cymar Xydias and Titus Valens. The one you are referring to is Chapter Master Titus Valens I believe.


you are correct


----------



## deathbringer

ckcrawford said:


> On behalf of the Baron here are todays questions. Going with a mostly "who was this?" question board.
> 
> 115.) Pre-Heresy, what did the XVI Legion Great Banner say? 5pts


I am the Emperor's vigilance and the eye of Terra


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

deathbringer said:


> I am the Emperor's vigilance and the eye of Terra


correctamundo


----------



## Lord of the Night

ckcrawford said:


> 117.) Who was the last Doomed One to awaken Malice... the Renegade God?4pts


The last Doomed One was Invictus.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Well, I wouldn't say "awakened Malice", really. It's more a "summoned an avatar/greater daemon of Malice", isn't it?


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

Lord of the Night said:


> The last Doomed One was Invictus.


Invictus is correct


----------



## NiceGuyEddy

ckcrawford said:


> 124.) Who was the one soul to be confirmed rescued by the Imperial Fist reinforcements due to the tratedgy on Hydra Cordatus? 1pt


The nigh unkillable Guardsman Hawke


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

NiceGuyEddy said:


> The nigh unkillable Guardsman Hawke


Guardsman Hawke is correct


----------



## ckcrawford

Good job heretics, I tried for some hard questions but you ladies and gentlemen did a real good job here.


116. _Rufus Quintus_. Was a former Ultramarines Sergeant until his body was destroyed in battle, however not destroyed enough to be put into a dreadnought

121. Surprised none of the Space Wolf players got this one. They used _Land Raiders_ because they had to travel _under the sea_ to meet the Tau force in combat.

123._ Ironmonger_

good job. By the way, can I ask a favor to anyone to reward CotE his reputation points? Thanks. Edit: the good *Zodd* has done so.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Hey guys lets give a hand to ckcrawford, that was a great guest slot and I'm sure we'll see him again.
......................................................................................................
Just in case some of you are confused about why you're seemingly getting Rep for old posts, it was just me handing out the end of week Rep totals you'd all earned, for simplicities sake I just Repped the first post I found of each person owed.
......................................................................................................

Here's Tuesday's questions a little early because none of them are easy so you should, hopefully, need more time to answer them correctly.

*125)* Which Retribution class battleship, flagship of Admiral Jallaque, destroyed a Kroot Warsphere at Pra'yen? _(5 Rep)_

*126)* A shockthrottle uses which sedative substance? _(7 Rep)_

*127)* What was the name of the Seventh Black Crusade? _(5 Rep)_

*128)* What is Imaluan? _(4 Rep)_

*129)* Where was the first Battle King of Macragge crowned? _(5 Rep)_

*130)* Which alien bounty hunter was hired by the Inquisition on the planet Arctura? _(6 Rep)_


----------



## Starbuck

Baron Spikey said:


> *127)* What was the name of the Seventh Black Crusade? _(5 Rep)_


The Ghost War


----------



## 18827

[B said:


> 129)[/B] Where was the first Battle King of Macragge crowned? _(5 Rep)_
> 
> [[/I]


the valley of laponis


----------



## gen.ahab

125) the Blade of Woe


----------



## Baron Spikey

Starbuck said:


> The Ghost War





jimmy gunn said:


> the valley of laponis





gen.ahab said:


> 125) the Blade of Woe


All correct...I may have to add some more because these are being solved far too quickly


----------



## darklove

Baron Spikey said:


> *130)* Which alien bounty hunter was hired by the Inquisition on the planet Arctura? _(6 Rep)_


Krashrak from K'lashan.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

:goodpost: Ninja'd again, damn it. Went to look for it, and was robbed when I got back.


----------



## Zodd

126) A shockthrottle uses which sedative substance? (7 Rep)


Something weird called; Chlorinton.


----------



## Baron Spikey

darklove said:


> Krashrak from K'lashan.





Zodd said:


> 126) A shockthrottle uses which sedative substance? (7 Rep)
> 
> 
> Something weird called; Chlorinton.


Both correct, Chlorinton sounds like a chlorine-based compound.


----------



## darklove

What is meant by 'shockthrottle' in this context?


----------



## Baron Spikey

*Notice For You All*

I'm guessing you've noticed the change of title for the thread?

Well I asked the Staff to change it because I feel this thread has outgrown me, it's become an almost self-sustaining behemoth and I considered it a disservice to all the people who have done or are going to do a guest slot for it to be named solely after me. 

As of today I'll only be posting questions in this thread 4 days a week max (Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, and Friday)- 
Sundays and Wednesdays are Guest Slots, and Saturday is CotE's take over- you heard right, CotE will now be doing the questions every saturday whilst I do the Fantasy questions over at his place.
_[With the new way the Quiz is headed I've repealed the *'New Rule'* whereby you couldn't answer a question 3 days on the trot- it would be too unwieldy to enforce with me only doing 2 days at a time on here before each guest slot]_

One day I'l probably step back and be an irregular Guest Quiz-Master myself, but until then I'll slowly set up a revolving set of Quiz-Master 'trainees' so everyone who's a fluff nut gets a chance and you can amongst you continue to keep this thread going (and hey, if we're lucky we might even be Heresy's fastest growing thread, in views if not posts ).

Anyway...

The only question left is
*
128)* What is Imaluan? _(4 Rep)_

clue: it's an Eldar term.

*Answer*: It's a martial art.

Now onto Mossy Toes...


----------



## Mossy Toes

All right you scruffy maggots! Listen up and closely, 'cause I ain't repeating myself and anyone who don't hear me good and proper is liable to end up with their ears nailed to their forehead!

I want to hear one thing and one thing only out of you! ANSWERS!

And it I don't get me my answers...well, I'll just have to blame poor morale then, won't I? And the beatings will continue until morale improves!

Right then. You lot know should know the rules by this point, unless you're terminally stupid. Let's let the show of blundering and half-arsed gimmickry commence!

Finally, I'll have you know that only one person will be given rep per question, even if they miss out on extra rep options. Simplicity's sake and all that.

131) Another name for Onagal, the Abhorrent Darkness. (5 rep) 

132) An Inquisitor who was declared Excommunicate Traitoris and a xenophile for his studies regarding the Hrud. (3 rep)

133) What is the name of the Imperial Guard regiment that fought on the planet of Syral in the battle known as the Night of the Axe? (3 rep, +1 rep for an explanation of why they are called that)

134) The forge-world of Celare Artem, “The Sapphire Mars”, met its death at the hands of which daemonic entity? (3 rep)

135) Why are Astropaths blind? (1 rep for the reason, 1 rep for an explanation)

136) He who bore the hundredth, imperfect Blade of Vaul and was slain because of it. (4 rep)


----------



## darkreever

Mossy Toes said:


> 136) He who bore the hundredth, imperfect Blade of Vaul and was slain because of it. (4 rep)


The answer to that should be Eldanesh, unless my memory is failing me or its been altered to state otherwise.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Wrong, maggot! Report to the flagellation station!

( :wink: )

(Khaine himself killed Eldanesh, and that's what caused his bloody hand...there's nothing about the hundred Blades of Vaul in that, as I understand it)


----------



## darkreever

Yes there is, Eldanesh fought Khaine with the hundreth (or howeve you spell that) sword of Vaul, Anaris. This was after Vaul himself fought Khaine with the weapon and lost, the blade was retrieved by Foalchu, and given to Eldanesh who then fought Khaine and lost, where-upon Khaine took up the blade at some point.


At least thats what I remember reading, if its wrong or out of date then so be it.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

I've got to back up _darkreever_ here as well, to my knowledge it was Eldanesh who bore Anaris.


----------



## gen.ahab

I thought Khaine is the owner of that blade? Whatever, I know very little about eldar. lol


----------



## darkreever

Getting reward for the answer means little to me, its making sure the fluff and my knowledge of the fluff is correct and up to date thats important.


----------



## Mossy Toes

But Anaris is the greatest of the Blades of Vaul--certainly not the "imperfect" one.

I could be wrong, of course. And too, my use of "hundredth" might have been out of place.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

135) Why are Astropaths blind? (1 rep for the reason, 1 rep for an explanation)

Optic nerves are burned out of their heads by the soul binding ritual to the Emperor. It is very hard on the psykers body.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Correct - "The Soul Binding" is there, as well as an explanation. 2 rep for you, and you have successfully been promoted from "maggot" to "vermin"!


----------



## ckcrawford

132) An Inquisitor who was declared Excommunicate Traitoris and a xenophile for his studies regarding the Hrud. (3 rep)

Is it Inquisitor Ralei


----------



## Baron Spikey

136) He who bore the hundredth, imperfect Blade of Vaul and was slain because of it. (4 rep)

Gah this is frustrating, I roughly know the answer but I can't find the source so I can't pin down the exact name I know it's 'something' the Swift and it explains how Khaine discovered the flawed sword in a battle versus the Necrons...


----------



## gen.ahab

136) He who bore the hundredth, imperfect Blade of Vaul and was slain because of it. (4 rep)
Was it on one of the 100 warriors of khaine?
EDIT: Lanthrilaq the Swift !!!!!!!!!!!! If thats right TY Baron for joging my memory. lol He was the weak point in the line which allowed the necrontyr to break the formation.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Ooooh! Two titillatingly close answers...but no on both counts.

Edit: Ahab gets it!


----------



## Baron Spikey

gen- where did you find the info? I looked in the 3rd and 4th Ed. Eldar Codexes and Necron Codex and couldn't find it.


----------



## gen.ahab

I looked through all my eldar crap which was the same stuff you have, probably less, and then when you said "the swift" it reminded me of the name which I had seen a while back on the web and I found it there again.


----------



## Mossy Toes

It was also in the White Dwarf article which accompanied the release of the Necrons, if memory serves...


----------



## ckcrawford

> 132) An Inquisitor who was declared Excommunicate Traitoris and a xenophile for his studies regarding the Hrud. (3 rep)


ouch... IDK, my next and only other answer could be Inquisitor Brehm Sasham


----------



## Mossy Toes

Hah! Not him either! You're definitely on the right track, though...


----------



## darklove

I, too, know I have read it somewhere, but can't find it anywhere... It isn't in either the Necron or the Eldar Codices.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Mossy Toes said:


> 132) An Inquisitor who was declared Excommunicate Traitoris and a xenophile *for his studies regarding the Hrud.* (3 rep)


A clue for you lot, if you will.


----------



## Zwan

Mossy Toes said:


> 132) An Inquisitor who was declared Excommunicate Traitoris and a xenophile for his studies regarding the Hrud. (3 rep)


It's in Xenology: Inquisitor Ryal Braez


----------



## Mossy Toes

And another thief to take it out from under the noses of the rest. Congrats, Zwannyfox, rep incoming. Edit: wait, I've repped you too recently. Can somebody else give him his 3 rep?

Questions remaining:



Mossy Toes said:


> 131) Another name for Onagal, the Abhorrent Darkness. (5 rep)
> 
> 133) What is the name of the Imperial Guard regiment that fought on the planet of Syral in the battle known as the Night of the Axe? (3 rep, +1 rep for an explanation of why they are called that)
> 
> 134) The forge-world of Celare Artem, “The Sapphire Mars”, met its death at the hands of which daemonic entity? (3 rep)


----------



## Lord of the Night

134: The Beast of Fear


----------



## Zwan

EDIT: I mean I don't know...


----------



## Mossy Toes

Oi! Read the rules, Swannish! One question per day (or you can get negative repped, instead of positive).

Lord of the Night...I want to give it to you, but I don't quite have the answer I'm looking for. Could you elaborate a bit, or not?


----------



## Zwan

Mossy Toes said:


> Oi! Read the rules, Swannish! One question per day (or it invalidates the rep for the first question).


Oops, I got too caught up in knowing an answer! I will read the first post. My bad.

EDIT: deleted second answer!


----------



## Zodd

134) The forge-world of Celare Artem, “The Sapphire Mars”, met its death at the hands of which daemonic entity? (3 rep)

Phobos. Well via Ghuul's Annihilator, but it is Phobos that is behind it all.

Just love that story.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Zodd has the answer, from "Phobos Worked in Adamant", of _Planetkill_.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Time's almost up, so...



> 131) Another name for Onagal, the Abhorrent Darkness. (5 rep)]


Clue: Liber Chaotica.



> 133) What is the name of the Imperial Guard regiment that fought on the planet of Syral in the battle known as the Night of the Axe? (3 rep, +1 rep for an explanation of why they are called that)


Clue: another anthology.


----------



## Baron Spikey

I'm back and here's some of my own questions to add to Mossy Toes unanswered ones.

*137)* Which race from the Warp doomed the Old Ones? _(1 Rep)_

*138)* What is the largest class of Eldar warship? _(3 Rep)_

*139)* On which world was the Defiler first encountered by Imperial Forces? _(3 Rep)_

*140)* Which Inquisitor described the Tyranids as '_a cancer eating away at the Imperium_'? _(4 Rep)_

*141)* Which personal vehicle is named the 'Steed of Khaine'? _(5 Rep)_


----------



## Mossy Toes

139) Do you mean "world," not "word"?

I'll go for the easy answer, then, with *137) The Enslavers*


----------



## Baron Spikey

Mossy Toes said:


> 139) Do you mean "world," not "word"?
> 
> I'll go for the easy answer, then, with *137) The Enslavers*


D'oh I did- 137) answered correctly.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

138) What is the largest class of Eldar warship? (3 Rep)

Is it battleship class known as Void Stalkers?


----------



## gen.ahab

Wait... If I answered two in the past two days do I need to sit this round out?


----------



## Baron Spikey

Talthewicked said:


> 138) What is the largest class of Eldar warship? (3 Rep)
> 
> Is it battleship class known as Void Stalkers?


Nope- that's just the largest Eldar Warship you can use in Battlefleet Gothic



gen.ahab said:


> Wait... If I answered two in the past two days do I need to sit this round out?


Nope I got rid of that rule because it was needlessly confusing.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm currently on the look out for someone to fill Sunday's guest slot, PM me if you're intrested.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Baron Spikey said:


> Nope- that's just the largest Eldar Warship you can use in Battlefleet Gothic
> 
> 
> 
> hmmm then I must guess a craftworld then.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Just announcing to the masses, my questions are to be outstanding and can still be answered, apparently. I was going to post the answers, but the good BS posted his "to add to Mossy Toes unanswered ones," which implies that mine can still be answered.

(unless, Baron, you want me to provide answers for them)


----------



## Baron Spikey

They're your questions Mossy Toes I leave it entirely up to you- it's not like they're getting in the way of me throwing out questions :wink:

Oh and a Craftworld isn't a warship.


----------



## gen.ahab

138) What is the largest class of Eldar warship? (3 Rep)
Blackstone fortress? Not sure if you would call it a warship per say but its fairly large. lol


----------



## hotter dog

141) Where personal vehicle is named the 'Steed of Khaine'?

I'm asuming you mean "which".
It's the Alean, a Vyper Jetbike ridden by Nuadha Fireheart.


----------



## Snowy

140) Inquisitor Czevak maybe?


----------



## Zwan

Mossy Toes said:


> 133) What is the name of the Imperial Guard regiment that fought on the planet of Syral in the battle known as the Night of the Axe? (3 rep, +1 rep for an explanation of why they are called that)


Radimir Revenants. They were called that because whole bunches (regiments) of them had to keep getting replaced in their ongoing fight against the Orks in Segmentum Tempestus. Not sure why but that's what the book says.


----------



## darklove

I getting confused... I don't know if I got the answer write last time, or which questions are still outstanding... eeek! :shok:


----------



## Baron Spikey

gen.ahab said:


> 138) What is the largest class of Eldar warship? (3 Rep)
> Blackstone fortress? Not sure if you would call it a warship per say but its fairly large. lol


Still no unish:



hotter dog said:


> 141) Where personal vehicle is named the 'Steed of Khaine'?
> 
> I'm asuming you mean "which".
> It's the Alean, a Vyper Jetbike ridden by Nuadha Fireheart.





Snowy said:


> 140) Inquisitor Czevak maybe?


Both correct.

Of my questions the following are yet to be answered correctly:

*138)* What is the largest class of Eldar warship? _(3 Rep)_

*139)* On which world was the Defiler first encountered by Imperial Forces? _(3 Rep)

_


[sorry about all the typos, I must have been half asleep when I wrote the questions- all fixed now]


----------



## Mossy Toes

Zwan, you are correct. As mentioned previously, though, I cannot +rep you...yet.


----------



## Zwan

Mossy Toes said:


> Zwan, you are correct. As mentioned previously, though, I cannot +rep you...yet.


Damn.. without that +7 rep I will remain arbitrarily assigned to my current level of reputation! Curse you personal deity of one form or another! Why did it have to be that the status quo remains for a little while longer!


----------



## Zodd

139) On which world was the Defiler first encountered by Imperial Forces? (3 Rep)

Bastonbeil.


----------



## darkreever

Baron Spikey said:


> *138)* What is the largest class of Eldar warship? _(3 Rep)_


By class, should battleship be the answer or would saying the Void Stalker be valid?


----------



## Baron Spikey

It's a class in the manner that an Emperor-class is a type of large Battleship, Void Stalker isn't the answer as there is an Eldar warship that's larger...


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Baron Spikey said:


> *138)* What is the largest class of Eldar warship? _(3 Rep)_


Is it a wraith ship?


----------



## Lord of the Night

138) Eldar Dragonship


----------



## darkreever

Hm..well if thats your aim Baron then would the answer be craftworld?

From what I recall, Void Stalkers are the largest class of Eldar space fairing vessel after the craftworlds, which some do not classify as warships though they do have weapons and are more than capable of holding their own in most engagements.

If the answer is not a battleship, then it is unlikely for types of cruisers to be correct. Though it would be a cross of interesting and funny for some 40k race to have a cruiser that is larger than their battleship(s).


----------



## darklove

138) Phoenixships? I think they are the largest...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Baron Spikey said:


> *138)* What is the largest class of Eldar warship? _(3 Rep)_


If its not Dragonship, then I would hazard a guess with Void Dragons (them being the larger versions of the Dragonships designed to operate away from the Craftworlds for extended periods of time).


----------



## Baron Spikey

Lord of the Night said:


> 138) Eldar Dragonship


Yes this is the correct answer, the largest *War*ship is a Dragonship. 

Craftworlds and Blackstone Fortresses aren't Warships, they're gargantuan transport ships and Mobile Space Stations respectively.


----------



## darkreever

Huh, well there you go; gotta ask though, where is it that the dragonship is stated as being the largest of the warships? Is it just that the void stalker is not classified as a warship, much as craftworlds are not?


----------



## Baron Spikey

I've got a GW fluff book which states without possibility of misunderstanding that the largest Eldar Warship is a Dragonship- so I simply structured the question as I posted it in the knowledge that I had GW's official answer (as of 2006 at least).


----------



## darkreever

Fair enough, and I do believe that the BFG rulebook came out prior to '06 so that would put what you have as more current and more official.

Had a feeling that though dragonships are cruisers, because they tend to vary in shape, layout, size, and armament, they might end up being the answer.


Though as I may have mentioned earlier in this thread; for me its less about getting any credit for answers, more about making sure I am up to date with the fluff, know what I'm talking about, or in the places where I am wrong, to learn the right stuff and where I can find those correct answers.


----------



## Baron Spikey

*139)* On which world was the Defiler first encountered by Imperial Forces? _(3 Rep)

Answer: Urthwart
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Alongside the golden rule of only being able to answer a single question I'll be borrowing this rule:


Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Everyone will need to quote the whole question in their post (along with the answer obviously), rather than just the number. This is just to make things easier for the host. Anyone not abiding by this rule from now on, will not recieve their reputation - even if they answered the question correctly


*142) *How long did the siege of Haddrake Tor last? _(2 Rep)
_
*143)* Which of Colonel Schaffer's Last Chancers is a convicted seriel killer? _(3 Rep- you'll triple the Rep if you can tell me how many victims were killed and over what time period)
_
*144)* How many rot'aa are there in a Tau'cyr? _(3 Rep)_

*145)* How many links on a Land Raider separate the special Aquila track links? _(2 Rep)_

*146)* Shas'la Kais was born on which Sept? _(4 Rep)_


----------



## 18827

Baron Spikey said:


> *145)* How many links on a Land Raider separate the special Aquila track links? _(2 Rep)_


_
12 i think_


----------



## Baron Spikey

jimmy gunn said:


> 12 i think


Correct good sir, each link is supposed to represent a High Lord with the 13th link in the series (the Aquila) representing the Emperor.


----------



## darkreever

Baron Spikey said:


> *144)* How many rot'aa are there in a Tau'cyr? _(3 Rep)_


Hoorah more math today, should be about 480 rot'aa in one Tau'cyr.


----------



## Masked Jackal

Baron Spikey said:


> *142) *How long did the siege of Haddrake Tor last? _(2 Rep)_


Three years of pounding by the Piss Marines.


----------



## Lord of the Night

143) This is a wild shot but... Kage, and nine victims over a twelve year period.


----------



## darklove

146) Shas'la Kais was born on which Sept? (4 Rep)

T'au?


----------



## Baron Spikey

darkreever said:


> Hoorah more math today, should be about 480 rot'aa in one Tau'cyr.





Masked Jackal said:


> Three years of pounding by the Piss Marines.





darklove said:


> 146) Shas'la Kais was born on which Sept? (4 Rep)
> 
> T'au?


Correct.

@LordoftheNight- you didn't quote the question but it doesn't matter because you weren't correct


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Baron Spikey said:


> *143)* Which of Colonel Schaffer's Last Chancers is a convicted seriel killer?


Oynas Trost


----------



## Baron Spikey

Still to be answered
*
143)* Which of Colonel Schaffer's Last Chancers is a convicted seriel killer? _(3 Rep- you'll triple the Rep if you can tell me how many victims were killed and over what time period)

_Remember the person I'm after was a convicted serial killer before he became a Last Chancer, Kage may have killed numerous people but he wasn't convicted as a serial killer.


----------



## Zodd

143) Which of Colonel Schaffer's Last Chancers is a convicted seriel killer? (3 Rep- you'll triple the Rep if you can tell me how many victims were killed and over what time period)

" Shiv" , killed 20 people, over a five year period.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Zodd said:


> 143) Which of Colonel Schaffer's Last Chancers is a convicted seriel killer? (3 Rep- you'll triple the Rep if you can tell me how many victims were killed and over what time period)
> 
> " Shiv" , killed 20 people, over a five year period.


Well you gone done earned yo'self 9 Rep

Edit: ok that's all the questions answered, you've got CotE taking over tomorrow and Talthewicked on Sunday. Bye for now


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Hello everyone! Hopefully today's questions will be more interesting and challenging than my last guest appearance here:

147) The Battle of the Burning Moon was fought between who? (3 Rep)

148) Where is every Nemesis Force Weapon ceremonially blessed? (3 Rep)

149) What are the three oaths a Daemon must take before being released as a Soul Grinder? (2 Rep)

150) Who was the leader and spiritual head of Craftworld Iyanden immediately prior to Hive Fleet Kraken’s invasion? (3 Rep)

151) The Warp Storms, the Gates of Fire are located in what Segmentum? (2 Rep)

152) The renegade warband _Company of Misery_ were first sighted where and when? (2 Rep)

153) During times of crisis, Eldar Craftworlds hold meetings upon which all members of the Craftworld can attend. Where are these meetings held? (3 Rep)

154) What is the population of Mars? (2 Rep)

155) When was the first recorded Imperial encounter with Kruellagh the Vile? (2 Rep)

156) The Kroot are known to have evolved from what? (3 Rep)

157) Although not enough evidence can be brought to bare, who do some conspiracy theorists blame for the destruction of the Crimson Fist’s Chapter Fortress on Rynn’s World? (4 Rep)

Good Luck!


----------



## Baron Spikey

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 149) What are the three oaths a Daemon must take before being released as a Soul Grinder? (2 Rep)


*1st-* all souls harvested by the Soul Grinder will be used to fuel the Forge of Souls.
*2nd-* all war machines destroyed by the Soul Grinder will be offered to the Forge.
*3rd-* should one of the Chaos Gods attack the Forge all Soul Grinders will stand in it's defence, discarding past loyalties.


----------



## Zodd

152) The renegade warband Company of Misery were first sighted where and when? (2 Rep)

Maddean IV , M37.


----------



## Mossy Toes

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 156) The Kroot are known to have evolved from what? (3 Rep)


An avian race that ate and absorbed the DNA of a crashed ship of Orks.


----------



## gen.ahab

154) What is the population of Mars? (2 Rep)
20,000,000,000


----------



## Starbuck

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 148) Where is every Nemesis Force Weapon ceremonially blessed? (3 Rep)


Titan i believe

ps to those above me ya gotta quote to get credit in both quizzes now...


----------



## Tuck3r

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 148) Where is every Nemesis Force Weapon ceremonially blessed? (3 Rep)


The Grey Knights fortress monestary on titan... right?


----------



## bobss

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 157) Although not enough evidence can be brought to bare, who do some conspiracy theorists blame for the destruction of the Crimson Fist’s Chapter Fortress on Rynn’s World? (4 Rep)


Though it was most likely the reprecussions of an errant missle and all the surrounding what-not of mis-aligned tail-fins on said Anti-Orbital missle, if there are theories of _outside_ or Orkish involvement, that can mean only one sly Ork: Snikrot.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Baron Spikey said:


> *1st-* all souls harvested by the Soul Grinder will be used to fuel the Forge of Souls.
> *2nd-* all war machines destroyed by the Soul Grinder will be offered to the Forge.
> *3rd-* should one of the Chaos Gods attack the Forge all Soul Grinders will stand in it's defence, discarding past loyalties.





Zodd said:


> Maddean IV , M37.





Mossy Toes said:


> An avian race that ate and absorbed the DNA of a crashed ship of Orks.





gen.ahab said:


> 20,000,000,000


All correct, well done. 

The following questions remain (Reputation awards have been slightly adjusted):

147) The Battle of the Burning Moon was fought between who? (4 Rep)

148) Where is every Nemesis Force Weapon ceremonially blessed? (4 Rep)

150) Who was the leader and spiritual head of Craftworld Iyanden immediately prior to Hive Fleet Kraken’s invasion? (4 Rep)

151) The Warp Storms, the Gates of Fire are located in what Segmentum? (3 Rep)

153) During times of crisis, Eldar Craftworlds hold meetings upon which all members of the Craftworld can attend. Where are these meetings held? (4 Rep)

155) When was the first recorded Imperial encounter with Kruellagh the Vile? (2 Rep)

157) Although not enough evidence can be brought to bare, who do some conspiracy theorists blame for the destruction of the Crimson Fist’s Chapter Fortress on Rynn’s World? (6 Rep)


----------



## OIIIIIIO

148) Where is every Nemesis Force Weapon ceremonially blessed? (4 Rep)
The Synod Ministra on Ophelia IV, I Think


----------



## Khorne's Fist

> 157) Although not enough evidence can be brought to bare, who do some conspiracy theorists blame for the destruction of the Crimson Fist’s Chapter Fortress on Rynn’s World? (6 Rep)


Snagrod the Arch Arsonist.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Khorne's Fist said:


> Snagrod the Arch Arsonist.


Nope, thats not the answer im looking for. I'll be suprised if anyone can get this answer actually, to my knowledge it only appears briefly in an old edition source book.


----------



## Lord of the Night

151) The Warp Storms, the Gates of Fire are located in what Segmentum? (3 Rep)

Segmentum Solar.


----------



## bobss

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 151) The Warp Storms, the Gates of Fire are located in what Segmentum? (3 Rep)


Segmentum Solar; the only major Warp Storm(s) currently within the sector.

EDIT- Damn Ninja!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Lord of the Night said:


> Segmentum Solar.


That is correct. :good:



Talthewicked said:


> The Synod Ministra on Ophelia IV, I Think


As is that, well done!

The following questions still remain:

147) The Battle of the Burning Moon was fought between who? (4 Rep)

150) Who was the leader and spiritual head of Craftworld Iyanden immediately prior to Hive Fleet Kraken’s invasion? (5 Rep)

153) During times of crisis, Eldar Craftworlds hold meetings upon which all members of the Craftworld can attend. Where are these meetings held? (4 Rep)

155) When was the first recorded Imperial encounter with Kruellagh the Vile? (3 Rep)

157) Although not enough evidence can be brought to bear, who do some conspiracy theorists blame for the destruction of the Crimson Fist’s Chapter Fortress on Rynn’s World? (8 Rep)


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Seeing as these last five questions are still unanswered im opening up all restrictions. A single person can answer how ever many of them he wishes, even if he has already answered a question today, and you can guess as much as you deem necessary! Just over two hours left until the answers are revealed. Oh and the Reputation Value has been further increased on them.

CotE.


----------



## Lopspoon

Kruellagh the Vile
- She was first encountered by the Imperium of Man on 6129967.M38
- The Bluebloods 87th Regiment of Imperial Guard met them but all the guardsmen were killed except for the captain


----------



## darkreever

In an effort to push people in the right direction for some of these, or to perhaps find the correct answer, lets see about some of these:



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 150) Who was the leader and spiritual head of Craftworld Iyanden immediately prior to Hive Fleet Kraken’s invasion? (5 Rep)


Gonna toss Iyanna Arienal out as an answer for this one, though given that her fluff states she is unwilling to accept that Iyandan's flame is dieing might contradict that.




Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 155) When was the first recorded Imperial encounter with Kruellagh the Vile? (3 Rep)


-edit: Lopspoon beat me to this one



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 157) Although not enough evidence can be brought to bear, who do some conspiracy theorists blame for the destruction of the Crimson Fist’s Chapter Fortress on Rynn’s World? (8 Rep)


This one I am going to venture more of a joke, Jonas Kennon. Though if this one is the answer then some people are truly reaching.


----------



## Starbuck

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> :
> 
> 153) During times of crisis, Eldar Craftworlds hold meetings upon which all members of the Craftworld can attend. Where are these meetings held? (4 Rep)
> QUOTE]
> 
> The infinity circut?


----------



## Lopspoon

I'm fairly certain that the Bush Administration was responsible for the destruction of the crimson fist chapter fortress, seeing as I'm blaming 9/11 on them.

Sigh, sarcasm is so hard to do over the keyboard

As well, the Eldar meet at the local starbucks because it's so convenient


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Lopspoon said:


> 6129967.M38


Correct, well done!



darkreever said:


> In an effort to push people in the right direction for some of these


Thanks _darkreever_, the ball is rolling!

However, none of your answers are correct. 

I'll give out some clues:

147) The Battle of the Burning Moon was fought between who? (4 Rep) - (It occured around 50 years prior to the Hive Fleet Kraken incursion).

150) Who was the leader and spiritual head of Craftworld Iyanden immediately prior to Hive Fleet Kraken’s invasion? (5 Rep) - (he/she is named in only one source I believe, but that source does cover the Tyranid invasion of Iyanden, Oh and its not a 40k source!)

153) During times of crisis, Eldar Craftworlds hold meetings upon which all members of the Craftworld can attend. Where are these meetings held? (4 Rep)

157) Although not enough evidence can be brought to bear, who do some conspiracy theorists blame for the destruction of the Crimson Fist’s Chapter Fortress on Rynn’s World? (8 Rep) - (Think outside the box!)


----------



## Zodd

157) Although not enough evidence can be brought to bear, who do some conspiracy theorists blame for the destruction of the Crimson Fist’s Chapter Fortress on Rynn’s World? (8 Rep)

Assassins are to blame. According to Codex Assassins 3 ed. Or Officio Assassinorum as it officially is named. I think.


----------



## Starbuck

157) Although not enough evidence can be brought to bear, who do some conspiracy theorists blame for the destruction of the Crimson Fist’s Chapter Fortress on Rynn’s World? (8 Rep)
going off of zodd would this then be the Scythians? The poison loving assasin type xeno that the crimson fists started out agaisnt and who slew the first chapter master?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Zodd said:


> Assassins are to blame. According to Codex Assassins 3 ed.


Ding Ding Ding! We have a winner! Yes, according to some conspiracy theories the Officio Assassinorum is to blame for the destruction of the Crimson Fist's Chapter Fortress.



Starbuck said:


> going off of zodd would this then be the Scythians? The poison loving assasin type xeno that the crimson fists started out agaisnt and who slew the first chapter master?


The Codex is very vague, the destruction of the Crimson Fists Chapter Fortress is only one of many events where the Officio Assassinorum are suspected as having been involved.


----------



## Zodd

147) The Battle of the Burning Moon was fought between who? (4 Rep)

Eldar fleet, with Yriel, versus a Chaos fleet.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Zodd said:


> Eldar fleet, with Yriel, versus a Chaos fleet.


And _Zodd_ is on a roll!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Okay time is up! Thanks _Baron Spikey_ for letting me have the Guest Slot. The following answers are revealed:



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 150) Who was the leader and spiritual head of Craftworld Iyanden immediately prior to Hive Fleet Kraken’s invasion? (5 Rep)


Farseer Kelmon.



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 153) During times of crisis, Eldar Craftworlds hold meetings upon which all members of the Craftworld can attend. Where are these meetings held? (4 Rep)


Place of Answering.

See you all next week. :good:


----------



## Lord of the Night

So can anyone post questions here for others to answer?, cos if so ive got some good ones.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Currenty it's a case of asking to fill a guest slot- Talthewicked requested to do Sunday's questions. If you want to do Wednesday just PM me.

The reason CotE did Saturday (and will from now on) is that I asked if he wanted to do a swap, because I know he can throw out quality 40k questions and I wanted to try my hand at Fantasy again.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

All right sweethearts ... know the rules or look up page one, here we go:

158) Sarpedon used what power? (2 rep)

159) House of Belisarius does what and for who? (2 Rep)

160) What false name did Fabius Bile use when dealing with Apothecary Caecus? (2 Rep)

This is the first set and we will go from here when I get up in the morning.


----------



## deathbringer

Talthewicked said:


> All right sweethearts ... know the rules or look up page one, here we go:
> 
> 159) House of Belisarius does what and for who? (2 Rep)
> 
> This is the first set and we will go from here when I get up in the morning.


They are Navigators and provide Navigatiors for the Space Wolves


----------



## Zodd

160) What false name did Fabius Bile use when dealing with Apothecary Caecus? (2 Rep)

Magos Haran Serpens


----------



## Lord of the Night

My mistake.


----------



## darkreever

Lord of the Night, remember to include the question itself, not just the question number, in your response. Lest you give the right answer and not be given credit for it, only for someone to rob it from you.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

deathbringer said:


> They are Navigators and provide Navigatiors for the Space Wolves


Indeed they do


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Zodd said:


> 160) What false name did Fabius Bile use when dealing with Apothecary Caecus? (2 Rep)
> 
> Magos Haran Serpens


Yep this is correct


----------



## Lord of the Night

Talthewicked said:


> 158) Sarpedon used what power? (2 rep)


158) Sarpedon uses The Hell, a rare psychic talent that can manifest psychic images on the battlefield to great effect on unprepared minds. His mutations have enhanced the power to the degree that he can shape the battlefield perceived by both sides.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Lord of the Night said:


> 158) Sarpedon uses The Hell, a rare psychic talent that can manifest psychic images on the battlefield to great effect on unprepared minds. His mutations have enhanced the power to the degree that he can shape the battlefield perceived by both sides.


That would be correct.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Allrighty then ... round two, now that I have gotten a little nap, here ya go


161: The Battle of Varadon wiped out what space marine chapter? (2 Rep)

162: What Blood Raven was excavating Rahe's Paradise? (2 Rep)

163: Who was the first in the Imperium to get a confirmed Ethereal kill? (2 Rep)


----------



## CaptainLoken

162: What Blood Raven was excavating Rahe's Paradise? (2 Rep)

Answer 
Jonas Urelie (Librarian)


----------



## Geist

163: Who was the first in the Imperium to get a confirmed Ethereal kill? (2 Rep)

Magogg the Ratling


----------



## 18827

Talthewicked said:


> 161: The Battle of Varadon wiped out what space marine chapter? (2 Rep)


Shadow Wolves?


----------



## OIIIIIIO

CaptainLoken said:


> 162: What Blood Raven was excavating Rahe's Paradise? (2 Rep)
> 
> Answer
> Jonas Urelie (Librarian)





CommissarGhost said:


> 163: Who was the first in the Imperium to get a confirmed Ethereal kill? (2 Rep)
> 
> Magogg the Ratling





jimmy gunn said:


> Shadow Wolves?


All correct .... it seems that my three months of intense study of the 40k universe was not enough ... I shall try harder next time.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Thank you Talthewicked that was a great round.

Sorry this is a little late real life got in the way (i.e copious amounts of alcohol), to make it up to you here's a few more questions than normal.

*164)* What was the name of the planet ruled over by the Fallen Dark Angel Astelan? _(3 Rep)_

*165)* What is the name of the Gretchin who tends to Wazdakka Gutzmek's warbike? _(2 Rep)_

*166)* Which organ allows a Space Marine to enter periods of suspended animation? _(1 Rep)_

*167)* What is the only order worth remembering according to the World Eaters? _(3 Rep)_

*168)* What was the original name of the Order of Our Martyred Lady? _(3 Rep)_

*169)* Finish this quote- 'Hope is the beginning of ________' _(1 Rep)_

*170)* To which Ork clan does Warlord Nazdreg belong? _(2 Rep)_



Baron Spikey said:


> *You can only answer a single question each day*, this is to prevent the same handful of people dominating the ‘quiz’ and allow everyone to have a fair shot.
> For example: If I was to submit 3 questions in one post you would have to choose which one to answer rather than being able to answer them all, the same with any other questions I post on that day.





Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Everyone will need to quote the whole question in their post (along with the answer obviously), rather than just the number. This is just to make things easier for the host. Anyone not abiding by this rule from now on, will not recieve their reputation - even if they answered the question correctly (this rule has been added to the front post). Much appriciated.


----------



## Geist

164) What was the name of the planet ruled over by the Fallen Dark Angel Astelan? (3 Rep)

Tharsis


----------



## OIIIIIIO

168) What was the original name of the Order of Our Martyred Lady? (3 Rep)

Formerly Known as: Order of the Fiery Heart


----------



## Masked Jackal

Baron Spikey said:


> *167)* What is the only order worth remembering according to the World Eaters? _(3 Rep)_


'Attack is the only order worth remembering!'

Ok, that's just Kharn, but I figure that's what you're talking about.


----------



## Baron Spikey

CommissarGhost said:


> 164) What was the name of the planet ruled over by the Fallen Dark Angel Astelan? (3 Rep)
> 
> Tharsis





Talthewicked said:


> 168) What was the original name of the Order of Our Martyred Lady? (3 Rep)
> 
> Formerly Known as: Order of the Fiery Heart





Masked Jackal said:


> 'Attack is the only order worth remembering!'
> 
> Ok, that's just Kharn, but I figure that's what you're talking about.


All correct.


----------



## Starbuck

169- finish this quote "hope is the begining of______"

despair


----------



## Zodd

166) Which organ allows a Space Marine to enter periods of suspended animation? (1 Rep)

The Sus-An membrane.


----------



## Lord of the Night

170) To which Ork clan does Warlord Nazdreg belong?

The Bad Moons Clan


----------



## Baron Spikey

Starbuck said:


> 169- finish this quote "hope is the begining of______"
> 
> despair


Nope.



Zodd said:


> 166) Which organ allows a Space Marine to enter periods of suspended animation? (1 Rep)
> 
> The Sus-An membrane.





Lord of the Night said:


> 170) To which Ork clan does Warlord Nazdreg belong?
> 
> The Bad Moons Clan


That's correct.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Baron Spikey said:


> *169)* Finish this quote- 'Hope is the beginning of ________' _(1 Rep)_


Unhappiness.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Unhappiness.


That is Correct sir!


----------



## Baron Spikey

Just 1 question to answer (Rep increased due to time left) and Lord of the Night takes over for Wednesday

*165)* What is the name of the Gretchin who tends to Wazdakka Gutzmek's warbike? _(3 Rep)_


----------



## Captain Stillios

Baron Spikey said:


> *165)* What is the name of the Gretchin who tends to Wazdakka Gutzmek's warbike? _(3 Rep)_


Fixit, i think?


----------



## Baron Spikey

Captain Stillios said:


> Fixit, i think?


That's correct- and I'm off till thursday...


----------



## Lord of the Night

Here are the next questions, and yes the rules apply. Have fun :grin:.

*171)* What was the name of youngest Word Bearer in Daemon World? (4 rep)

*172)* What was the name of the Salamander trapped on Scoria and how long had he been there? (2 rep)

*173)* Which Wolf of Fenris embodies keen eyesight? (2 rep)

*174)* How did Asteroth build the Screaming Cage? (3 rep)

*175)* Which Tyranid creature single-handedly broke the morale of St Caspalen's populace? (2 rep)

*176)* Which Phoenix Lord fell to Chaos and destroyed the Shrine of Asur? (1 rep)

*177)* Which Eldar destroyed himself in the Hesperax Arena? (5 rep)


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Lord of the Night said:


> *163)* Which Phoenix Lord fell to Chaos and destroyed the Shrine of Asur? (1 rep)


Arhra. (filler)


----------



## Captain Stillios

Lord of the Night said:


> *162)* Which Tyranid creature single-handedly broke the morale of St Caspalen's populace? (2 rep)
> *164)*


Deathleaper


----------



## OIIIIIIO

ninja'd
lol


----------



## Lord of the Night

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Arhra. (filler)





Captain Stillios said:


> Deathleaper


Both correct.


----------



## CaptainLoken

Q. 174) How did Asteroth build the Screaming Cage? (3 rep)


A it took the enslaved seven hundred souls and fashioned them into a work of art called the Screaming Cage.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy

Lord of the Night said:


> *177)* Which Eldar destroyed himself in the Hesperax Arena? (5 rep)


Shariele, good god Warrior Coven was bad.....


----------



## Lord of the Night

NiceGuyEddy said:


> Shariele, good god Warrior Coven was bad.....


Correct, didn't think anyone would remember that.



CaptainLoken said:


> Q. 174) How did Asteroth build the Screaming Cage? (3 rep)
> 
> A it took the enslaved seven hundred souls and fashioned them into a work of art called the Screaming Cage.


Correct.



Lord of the Night said:


> Here are the next questions, and yes the rules apply. Have fun :grin:.
> 
> *171)* What was the name of youngest Word Bearer in Daemon World? (4 rep)
> 
> *172)* What was the name of the Salamander trapped on Scoria and how long had he been there? (2 rep)
> 
> *173)* Which Wolf of Fenris embodies keen eyesight? (2 rep)


Only three questions remaining.


----------



## Geist

171) What was the name of youngest Word Bearer in Daemon World? (4 rep)

Makelo?


----------



## Baron Spikey

Due to the latenes of Lord of the Night posting his questions I wont be doing my own questions today. Tomorrow darkreever will be taking over, then CotE on saturday as usual and deathbringer will be doing the sunday guest slot so I suppose I'll see you next week.


----------



## Zodd

173) Which Wolf of Fenris embodies keen eyesight? (2 rep)

Torvald the Far-Sighted.


----------



## Lord of the Night

CommissarGhost said:


> 171) What was the name of youngest Word Bearer in Daemon World? (4 rep)
> 
> Makelo?





Zodd said:


> 173) Which Wolf of Fenris embodies keen eyesight? (2 rep)
> 
> Torvald the Far-Sighted.


Both correct. Only one question remains. Sorry about the lateness Baron, if you want I can post a few more questions in a bit so there isn't a gap.


----------



## Baron Spikey

If you can think of a couple more that'd be lovely *puts hat on* time for the pub whilst the sun's still out...


----------



## Lord of the Night

Alright then. Due to the lateness of my last questions I will allow anyone who wishes to make a second answer today. Question 172 is still open as well.


*178)* Which Apothecary of the Blood Angels created the Bloodchild? (2 rep)

*179)* What did the Antimonans call the Dark Eldar? (3 rep)

*180)* Which Grey Knight served with Justicar Alaric in all three Grey Knights novels? (2 rep)

*181)* What is Ciaphas Cain's first response to 'Blood for the Blood God!'? (4 rep)

*182)* What is the name of a notable heretical group that collects Xenos-weaponry? (3 rep)

*183)* What are the three rank names for a senior Arbitor of the Arbites? (5 rep)


----------



## OIIIIIIO

178) Which Apothecary of the Blood Angels created the Bloodchild? (2 rep)

Apothecary Caecus ... with the help of Fabius Bile of course


----------



## Barnster

*180)* Which Grey Knight served with Justicar Alaric in all three Grey Knights novels? (2 rep)


Haulvarn till his death


----------



## Geist

181) What is Ciaphas Cain's first response to 'Blood for the Blood God!'? (4 rep)

"Harriers for the cup!"


----------



## Lord of the Night

Talthewicked said:


> 178) Which Apothecary of the Blood Angels created the Bloodchild? (2 rep)
> 
> Apothecary Caecus ... with the help of Fabius Bile of course





Barnster said:


> *180)* Which Grey Knight served with Justicar Alaric in all three Grey Knights novels? (2 rep)
> 
> 
> Haulvarn till his death





CommissarGhost said:


> 181) What is Ciaphas Cain's first response to 'Blood for the Blood God!'? (4 rep)
> 
> "Harriers for the cup!"


All correct. Well done and prepare to be +repped :grin:. CommissarGhost I will need to rep a few more people before I can give you your rep, you'll have it soon.


----------



## Tuck3r

Lord of the Night said:


> *183)* What are the three rank names for a senior Arbitor of the Arbites? (5 rep)


Lord Marshal, Justicar and Magistrate


----------



## Lord of the Night

Tuck3r said:


> Lord Marshal, Justicar and Magistrate


Incorrect. I will give a hint. I am talking about the Arbitors and not the Judges. The three different names you can call a Senior Arbitor.


----------



## Zodd

183) What are the three rank names for a senior Arbitor of the Arbites? (5 rep)

Arbitor General, Marshal and Proctor


----------



## darkreever

Right, well for me its Friday, a very early Friday but one all the same.

So in the spirit of things, in addition to any of Lord of the Night's questions that may remain unanswered, here are a slew from me. These ones will likely be more along the lines of easy, harder ones to come later in the day.

184. What is the inscription on the archway leading to the Sepulchre of Heroes? (2 rep)

185. What is the name of the daemon bound within inquisitor Quixos's sword before his death? (2 rep)

186. When did the styx class cruiser Heartless Destroyer turn traitor? (3 rep)

187. Who leads the Despair Bringers and what kabal does he/she belong to? (3 rep)

188. About when were the Blood Pact engaged during the Sabbat Worlds Crusade? (2 rep)

189. On which world was the daemonhost Cherubael first bound? (1 rep)

190. What are the ordeal of the blade and the trial by balance? (2 rep)

191. Captain Fane led what regiment in the Vogan campaign? (1 rep)

192. Who was Mephiston and what rank did he hold? (2 rep)

-And one that will not count as one of the actual questions, but will be awarded a random amount of rep: At what strength was the company of captain Kruger of the Ultramarines before he committed to engaging lord Zymran of the Word Bearers?


----------



## Zodd

192. Who was Mephiston and what rank did he hold? (2 rep)

His name was Brother Calistarius and he was a Blood Angel Librarian .


----------



## hijynx

darkreever said:


> 185. What is the name of the daemon bound within inquisitor Quixos's sword before his death? (2 rep)
> 
> 186. When did the styx class cruiser Heartless Destroyer turn traitor? (3 rep)


185. REMOVED.

186. REMOVED.

please remember to read the thread rules. Only one answer per day is permitted, or all answers will be removed. -CP


----------



## darklove

Are people now allowed to answer multiple Qs in a single day? I thought that was against the rules, punishable by neg-rep? :shok:

Could someone confirm if this has been changed?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

darkreever said:


> 184. What is the inscription on the archway leading to the Sepulchre of Heroes? (2 rep)


"Drink deep of victory and remember the fallen."



darklove said:


> Could someone confirm if this has been changed?


I don't believe it has. Just looks like someone didn't read the rules.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Zodd said:


> 183) What are the three rank names for a senior Arbitor of the Arbites? (5 rep)
> 
> Arbitor General, Marshal and Proctor


Incorrect, but the first one is right.

Since Darkreever's questions have started I take mine off, but i'd like to leave this one up. See if anyone can guess. Ill give you a hint, one of the names is in High Gothic.



Lord of the Night said:


> 179) What did the Antimonans call the Dark Eldar?
> 
> 182) What is the name of a notable heretical group that collects Xenos-weaponry?


179) The Harrowers

182) The Faxlignae

--------------------------------------------



darkreever said:


> 187. Who leads the Despair Bringers and what kabal does he/she belong to? (3 rep)


Lord Zuol of the Black Heart Kabal


----------



## deathbringer

darkreever said:


> 189. On which world was the daemonhost Cherubael first bound? (1 rep)


I'm assuming you mean by Quixos in which case its Clanar II

if you mean by eisenhorn, i'll have to break out the books


----------



## Barnster

Lord of the Night said:


> *183)* What are the three rank names for a senior Arbitor of the Arbites? (5 rep)


Arbitor General
Marshal of the court 
Grand Provost marshal


----------



## Lord of the Night

Barnster said:


> Arbitor General
> Marshal of the court
> Grand Provost marshal


Hmm. Im going to give you 4 rep for this question, Marshal of the Court is wrong the other two are correct.

The full answer is. Arbitor General, Provost Marshal, Arbitor Senioris.

Edit: Darkreever, do you think you could give him the 4 rep for me?. I can't give any more rep at the moment.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

i took care of it. 

also: questions 185 and 186 are available again.

CP


----------



## darkreever

Zodd said:


> 192. Who was Mephiston and what rank did he hold? (2 rep)
> 
> His name was Brother Calistarius and he was a Blood Angel Librarian .


Correct on the name, but I want his rank as a librarian; librarian would be far to easy.



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> _184. What is the inscription on the archway leading to the Sepulchre of Heroes? (2 rep)_
> 
> "Drink deep of victory and remember the fallen."


Correct



Lord of the Night said:


> _187. Who leads the Despair Bringers and what kabal does he/she belong to? (3 rep)_
> 
> Lord Zuol of the Black Heart Kabal


Correct, huh that one went a little faster than I thought it would; silly me for thinking that I guess.



deathbringer said:


> 189. On which world was the daemonhost Cherubael first bound? (1 rep)
> 
> I'm assuming you mean by Quixos in which case its Clanar II


Yes I do, since Quixos is the first one we know to have bound Cherubael (to my knowledge anyway); so that is correct.


----------



## Lord of the Night

darkreever said:


> Correct, huh that one went a little faster than I thought it would; silly me for thinking that I guess.


Never test me on Night Lords or Dark Eldar knowledge, you'll lose :grin:.


----------



## Geist

> 186. When did the styx class cruiser Heartless Destroyer turn traitor? (3 rep)


299.M35:so_happy:


----------



## Zodd

Quote:
Originally Posted by Zodd 
192. Who was Mephiston and what rank did he hold? (2 rep)

His name was Brother Calistarius and he was a Blood Angel Librarian . 

Correct on the name, but I want his rank as a librarian; librarian would be far to easy.



Nice.:wink:

His rank was Lexicanium as Brother Calistarius, Librarian.


----------



## darkreever

Zodd said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Zodd
> 192. Who was Mephiston and what rank did he hold? (2 rep)
> 
> His rank was Lexicanium as Brother Calistarius, Librarian.


There you go, completely correct now.



SteelSpectre said:


> 186. When did the styx class cruiser Heartless Destroyer turn traitor? (3 rep)
> 
> 299.M35


Darn, hoped that one might take a bit longer as well; correct sir.


So that leaves us with (including a slightly amended 188):

185. What is the name of the daemon bound within inquisitor Quixos's sword before his death? (2 rep)

188. About when were the Blood Pact engaged first during the Sabbat Worlds Crusade? (2 rep)

190. What are the ordeal of the blade and the trial by balance? (2 rep)

191. Captain Fane led what regiment in the Vogan campaign? (1 rep)

-And one that will not count as one of the actual questions, but will be awarded a random amount of rep: At what strength was the company of captain Kruger of the Ultramarines before he committed to engaging lord Zymran of the Word Bearers?



And to allow you lot some more things to answer, here are three more:

193. When did the Angevin Crusade occur and which Imperial forces fought in it? (3 rep)

194. Which Necron is responsible for awakening other Necrons on tomb worlds? (2 rep)

195. What specific group of orks tend to fly ork space vessels like killkroozaz? (3 rep)


----------



## darklove

darkreever said:


> 195. What specific group of orks tend to fly ork space vessels like killkroozaz? (3 rep)


Freebooterz!!!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

> 185. What is the name of the daemon bound within inquisitor Quixos's sword before his death?


Kharnagar the Deadly.


----------



## khornateemperor

darkreever said:


> 194. Which Necron is responsible for awakening other Necrons on tomb worlds? (2 rep)


The Tomb Spyder?


----------



## darkreever

khornateemperor said:


> The Tomb Spyder?


A good answer, but I am looking for something more specific than that.



darklove said:


> _195. What specific group of orks tend to fly ork space vessels like killkroozaz? (3 rep)
> 
> _
> Freebooterz!!!


Your enthusiam is moving, that answer is correct.



Khorne's Fist said:


> 185. What is the name of the daemon bound within inquisitor Quixos's sword before his death?
> 
> Kharnagar the Deadly.


Correct as well


According to my clock, there are forty five minutes left in my Friday. If its alright with you Baron, I'd like to leave mine up for another day before giving the answers to them. (Will, of course, not post any new ones as it would no longer be my day; just don't feel right cutting off as many as six questions.)


----------



## Baron Spikey

It's fine with me- CotE is doing saturday so it's really his decision but I don't see why he wouldn't just add his own questions to yours...


----------



## Azazel5112

193. When did the Angevin Crusade occur and which Imperial forces fought in it? (3 rep)

322.M39:Black Templars, Imperial Army and several other Astartes Chapters


----------



## darkreever

Azazel5112 said:


> 193. When did the Angevin Crusade occur and which Imperial forces fought in it? (3 rep)
> 
> 322.M39:Black Templars, Imperial Army and several other Astartes Chapters


Can you put a name to any more of those forces beyond the Black Templars? Answer is correct, just want to see a little more for the answer.:spiteful:


----------



## Deneris

> 190. What are the ordeal of the blade and the trial by balance? (2 rep)


I believe those are two of the tests that the Grey Knights use to test the purity of Space Marines they believe may have been tainted by Chaos. As seen in _The Killing Ground_.


----------



## hotter dog

190. What are the ordeal of the blade and the trial by balance? (2 rep) 

They are arcane tests devised so that an inquisitor can determine whether someone is a heretic.
Balance involves a scale with the supposed heretic's blood weighed against holy water.
Blade has to do with holding a sword and not letting it slip or cut while the charges are being read.

*EDIT
It seems it has been answered while I was typing, sorry about that.


----------



## darkreever

hotter dog said:


> 190. What are the ordeal of the blade and the trial by balance? (2 rep)
> 
> They are arcane tests devised so that an inquisitor can determine whether someone is a heretic.
> Balance involves a scale with the supposed heretic's blood weighed against holy water.
> Blade has to do with holding a sword and not letting it slip or cut while the charges are being read.
> 
> *EDIT
> It seems it has been answered while I was typing, sorry about that.


Actually, the answers you have given are the correct ones; I do not know the names of the tests performed in _The Killing Ground_, but while one dealt with a blade the other had nothing to do with balance.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Its my questions today guys, but there will be a slight unavoidable delay im afraid - probably until mid-afternoon. Lucky you've still got some of _darkreever_'s questions up - See ya'll later. Peace out. 

CotE.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Sorry about the delay guys, but as I said it was unavoidable. 

196) - Where abouts on the planet Cadia were hundreds of extra landing fields constructed immediately prior to the 13th Black Crusade? (3 Rep)

197) - During the 13th Black Crusade, how many regiments did the Kellersburg Irregulars Imperial Guard Unit field? (2 Rep)

198) - Reports and Rumours have been circulated that Marneus Calgar has been killed, during what conflict did his death supposedly occur? (3 Rep)

199) - Which Ork leads _Da Vulchas_? (2 Rep)

200) - Who was the seventeenth master of the Eldar Shadow class cruiser; _Legacy of Eldanesh_? (3 Rep)

And once again, sorry they are so late.

CotE out.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 200) - Who was the seventeenth master of the Eldar Shadow class cruiser; _Legacy of Eldanesh_? (3 Rep)


The seventeenth master was Erannion.


----------



## Zodd

197) - During the 13th Black Crusade, how many regiments did the Kellersburg Irregulars Imperial Guard Unit field? (2 Rep)

-They fielded 3 regiments.


----------



## Barnster

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 199) - Which Ork leads _Da Vulchas_? (2 Rep)
> .



Boss Zagstruk


----------



## Geist

198) - Reports and Rumours have been circulated that Marneus Calgar has been killed, during what conflict did his death supposedly occur? (3 Rep)

Not sure, but is it: The Battle of Ichar IV


----------



## Khorne's Fist

> 198) - Reports and Rumours have been circulated that Marneus Calgar has been killed, during what conflict did his death supposedly occur? (3 Rep)


The battle for Ichar IV?

EDIT: Damn it, punked.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Lord of the Night said:


> The seventeenth master was Erannion.





Zodd said:


> -They fielded 3 regiments.





Barnster said:


> Boss Zagstruk





SteelSpectre said:


> Not sure, but is it: The Battle of Ichar IV


All correct, well done!

That now only leaves:

196) - Where abouts on the planet Cadia were hundreds of extra landing fields constructed immediately prior to the 13th Black Crusade? (3 Rep)


----------



## deathbringer

Well its midday sunday and though Cote still has one question left



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 196) - Where abouts on the planet Cadia were hundreds of extra landing fields constructed immediately prior to the 13th Black Crusade? (3 Rep)


I'm going to be posting my own questions starting at 201

201) Who wrote the work "Faces of the Despoiler"? (3 rep)

202) Who said the immortal words "Never argue with a gun cutter, you asshole"? and who did she say them too (3 rep)

203) Who is Uber Aemos? (1 rep)

204) Who killed Phosis T'Kar, and why did he allow it to happen? (2 rep)

205) Where does the sword Barbarister come from, who bears it now and how did it get into his/her possession" (3rep)

206) Who uses damnation grenades in her terrorfex? (2 rep)


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

deathbringer said:


> 204) Who killed Phosis T'Kar, and why did he allow it to happen? (2 rep)


Constantin Valdor. Because Phosis T'kar finally realised that Utipa dominated his being, and he had become a monster. He accepted that he had become a monster and thus had to be killed.


----------



## deathbringer

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Constantin Valdor. Because Phosis T'kar finally realised that Utipa dominated his being, and he had become a monster. He accepted that he had become a monster and thus had to be killed.


Thats absolutely spot on, i'll be repping at the end of the day so hopefully i'll have spread it around by then


----------



## Barnster

deathbringer said:


> 206) Who uses damnation grenades in her terrorfex? (2 rep)


Archon Kruellagh


----------



## ItsPug

196) - Where abouts on the planet Cadia were hundreds of extra landing fields constructed immediately prior to the 13th Black Crusade? (3 Rep) 

Kasr Tyrok

edit - oops only one answer a day.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

ItsPug said:


> Kasr Tyrok


Correct, well done. Thats all my questions done and dusted.


----------



## Zodd

205) Where does the sword Barbarister come from, who bears it now and how did it get into his/her possession" (3rep)


-Originally the owner of Barbarister was Angharad Esw Sweydor, a swordswoman from Carthae. She became a member of Inquisitor Gregor Eisenhorns team, and when she was killed in a fight, he kept it.


----------



## Lord of the Night

202) Who said the immortal words "Never argue with a gun cutter, you asshole"? and who did she say them too (3 rep)

Medea Betancore, and im going to say Witch Hunter Tantalid.


----------



## deathbringer

> Archon Kruellagh


Correct



> Medea Betancore, and im going to say Witch Hunter Tantalid.


Correct, Tantalid is what i was looking for




> -Originally the owner of Barbarister was Angharad Esw Sweydor, a swordswoman from Carthae. She became a member of Inquisitor Gregor Eisenhorns team, and when she was killed in a fight, he kept it.


For a bonus point who was her lover?

2 more left to answer guys


----------



## Zodd

205) For a bonus point who was her lover?


-Gideon Ravenor


----------



## deathbringer

Zodd said:


> 205) For a bonus point who was her lover?
> 
> 
> -Gideon Ravenor


Didn't think it would slip past you, though im happy to see the despoiler question is still hanging around. 4 rep for you sir


----------



## grimdarkness

201) Who wrote the work "Faces of the Despoiler"? (3 rep)

interrogator Reshlan Darrow


----------



## deathbringer

grimdarkness said:


> 201) Who wrote the work "Faces of the Despoiler"? (3 rep)
> 
> interrogator Reshlan Darrow


Sorry yes you are very much correct rep on the way


----------



## ItsPug

203) Who is Uber Aemos? (1 rep)

The longest serving human of inquisitor Eisenhorn's retinue - he's a savant


----------



## deathbringer

ItsPug said:


> 203) Who is Uber Aemos? (1 rep)
> 
> The longest serving human of inquisitor Eisenhorn's retinue - he's a savant


Correctamundo


----------



## Lord of the Night

grimdarkness said:


> 201) Who wrote the work "Faces of the Despoiler"? (3 rep)
> 
> Interrogator Reshlan Darrow


How did you know that?, I couldn't find anything on it when I looked.


----------



## deathbringer

It's in soul hunter, the quote about the problem between the night lords and the black legion, in italics

Glad it posed a difficult question


----------



## Lord of the Night

deathbringer said:


> It's in soul hunter, the quote about the problem between the night lords and the black legion, in italics
> 
> Glad it posed a difficult question


It was in _Soul Hunter_, damm I should have known it then.


----------



## Geist

I looked through many Ciaphas Cain Novels myself. A book called 'Faces of the Despoiler'? Sounds like a tongue-in-cheek joke to me.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Alright here are Tuesdays questions, have at it.


*207)* Who said the quote, 'Long shall be your suffering. Joyous be your pain.'? (3 rep)

*208)* How many aspirants to the Traitor Legions survive out of the total group according to Fabius Bile? (3 rep)

*209)* How does a Red Corsair show their alligience on their armour? (4 rep)

*210)* What special variant of Tyranid destroyed Princeps Johrah of Legio Annihilator (3 rep) (Note: I want class and genus of the Tyranid.)

*211)* What was the second battlecry of the Tau forces on Taros, and why did they change it from the first? (5 rep)

*212)* Who killed Captain Zorael of the Blood Angels? (3 rep)

*213)* Which Iron Warriors Warsmith commanded Forgefane, and how did he die? (2 rep)

*214)* Name the Craftworlds from their pseudonyms. The Swordwind, The Starstriders, The Damned, The Wild Host, The Ghost Warriors. (4 rep)


----------



## Baron Spikey

Lord of the Night said:


> *214)* Name the Craftworlds from their pseudonyms. The Swordwind, The Starstriders, The Damned, The Wild Host, The Ghost Warriors. (4 rep)


Beil-Tan, Alaitoc, Ulthwe, Saim-Han, Iyanden


----------



## High_Seraph

ninjad by the baron


----------



## deathbringer

> 212) Who killed Captain Zorael of the Blood Angels? (3 rep)


 the bloodthirster ka'bandha


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Lord of the Night said:


> *207)* Who said the quote, 'Long shall be your suffering. Joyous be your pain.'? (3 rep)


Asteroth, Daemon prince of Slaanesh I believe.


----------



## grimdarkness

208) How many aspirants to the Traitor Legions survive out of the total group according to Fabius Bile? (3 rep)

'fewer than 1 in every 1000.....'


----------



## Geist

209) How does a Red Corsair show their alligience on their armour? (4 rep)

Paint their armour blood-red.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Baron Spikey said:


> Biel-Tan, Alaitoc, Ulthwe, Saim-Han, Iyanden


Correct, correct, correct, correct and correct



deathbringer said:


> The Bloodthirster Ka'Bandha


Correct



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Asteroth, Daemon prince of Slaanesh I believe.


Correct



grimdarkness said:


> 208) How many aspirants to the Traitor Legions survive out of the total group according to Fabius Bile? (3 rep)
> 
> 'Fewer than 1 in every 1000.....'


Correct



SteelSpectre said:


> 209) How does a Red Corsair show their alligience on their armour? (4 rep)
> 
> Paint their armour blood-red.


Incorrect.


----------



## piemaster

This is a marvellous thread. I hadn't noticed it before.



Lord of the Night said:


> *209)* How does a Red Corsair show their alligience on their armour? (4 rep)


I believe that Red Corsairs simply daub the eight pointed star (or derivatives thereof) on their armour. Usually former chapter iconography is crossed out with red paint or the star is painted on. Taken from p76 2002 CSM codex.

Would I be permitted to ask my own question? If not, then don't worry.


----------



## Lord of the Night

piemaster said:


> Usually former chapter iconography is crossed out with red paint.


Correct, a cross is put through the iconography on the shoulderplate.




Lord of the Night said:


> *210)* What special variant of Tyranid destroyed Princeps Johrah of Legio Annihilator (3 rep) (Note: I want class and genus of the Tyranid.)
> 
> *211)* What was the second battlecry of the Tau forces on Taros, and why did they change it from the first? (5 rep)
> 
> *213)* Which Iron Warriors Warsmith commanded Forgefane, and how did he die? (2 rep)


Only three questions remaining.


----------



## deathbringer

FYI: I got the blood angels one so 212) is gone


----------



## Zodd

213) Which Iron Warriors Warsmith commanded Forgefane, and how did he die? (2 rep)

Warsmith Kolvax commanded stronghold Forgefane, that until he tried to slay the Tremorbeast and was swallowed hole.:laugh:


----------



## Lord of the Night

Zodd said:


> 213) Which Iron Warriors Warsmith commanded Forgefane, and how did he die? (2 rep)
> 
> Warsmith Kolvax commanded stronghold Forgefane, that until he tried to slay the Tremorbeast and was swallowed hole.:laugh:


That is correct.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

210) What special variant of Tyranid destroyed Princeps Johrah of Legio Annihilator (3 rep) (Note: I want class and genus of the Tyranid.)

I believe it was a special variant of the trygon which has the genus name of Tyranicus subterra-extremis.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Stephen_Newman said:


> 210) What special variant of Tyranid destroyed Princeps Johrah of Legio Annihilator (3 rep) (Note: I want class and genus of the Tyranid.)
> 
> I believe it was a special variant of the trygon which has the genus name of Tyranicus subterra-extremis.


Correct. It was a Trygon Bio-Titan.



Lord of the Night said:


> *211)* What was the second battlecry of the Tau forces on Taros, and why did they change it from the first? (5 rep)


Only one question remains. I will give you a hint, GW did not publish the source of this.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Course they didn't forge world did (nudge, nudge, wink, wink)


----------



## Lord of the Night

Stephen_Newman said:


> Course they didn't forge world did (nudge, nudge, wink, wink)


Dont reveal the sources, the hint was enough.


----------



## ItsPug

Lord of the Night said:


> *211)* What was the second battlecry of the Tau forces on Taros, and why did they change it from the first? (5 rep)


For Aun'Vre - after the death of the Ethereal Aun'Vre during Operation Deathblow (he was killed by a Eversor Assassin)


----------



## Lord of the Night

ItsPug said:


> For Aun'Vre - after the death of the Ethereal Aun'Vre during Operation Deathblow (he was killed by a Eversor Assassin)


Correct, you've earned this rep :grin:. Also a small sidenote, I would have expected a LOT better from an Eversor Assassin, the one in Imperial Armour III was a failure.

Well thats all my questions for today done, ill be back with more next tuesday. Now.. whoever the hell's doing them tomorrow is taking over.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

sos but it was soo obvious. I just never bought any of the imperial armour books apart from the update and the fourth.


----------



## ItsPug

It was the whole Taros thing that gave it away anyway :grin:

You'd almost have to have your head up your own arse not to know who wrote that... I wanna call it a book but the word tome seems so much more appropriate.

Don't get me wrong I love the book but, jesus wept, its huge!


----------



## Lord of the Night

ItsPug said:


> It was the whole Taros thing that gave it away anyway :grin:
> 
> You'd almost have to have your head up your own arse not to know who wrote that... I wanna call it a book but the word tome seems so much more appropriate.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I love the book but, jesus wept, its huge!


Read The Siege of Vraks, makes Taros look like a chapbook.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Hang come there be no questions?


----------



## Baron Spikey

A) Because I've only just got over my epic hangover

B) Someone was going to do a guest slot but I was passed out when they PM'd me and they didn't use their own initiative and post up some questions.


----------



## darkreever

Though if there was a lack of questions, I think four or five from my day went unanswered. So people could have tried those, if just to keep things moving and answer some questions.


----------



## ItsPug

Damn, never even saw those, and now I've missed a day!

Ah well...

191. Captain Fane led what regiment in the Vogan campaign? (1 rep)
122nd Cadian Regiment IIRC


And can I post the other chapters in the Angevin Crusade? is the question closed or still open?


----------



## darkreever

List 'em if you want, I may give some rep for that. (Emphasis on may in that sentence.)


----------



## ItsPug

193. When did the Angevin Crusade occur and which Imperial forces fought in it?

Black Templars, Tigers Argent, Sons of Medusa, and Charnel Guard and battlefleets from Solar and Obscuras plus assorted rogue traders and religious nutbags... er, I mean honoured members of the Ecclesiarchy... authorised by the high lords in 322.M39

I'm not that bothered about the rep, just showing off :laugh:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I know that I am probably uninvited but I decided to post a few easy rep questions just while whoever is meant to post questions here makes some up.

215) Which gifted person in inquisitor kryptman's retinue managed to engineer a biological plaque against the tyranids of hive fleet leviathan? (I want his name and title) (3 rep)

216) Which Tyrannic creature has a speculative connection to Von Ryan's Leaper? (2 rep)

217) Which Ork Warboss led the Assault on Black Reach? (1 rep)

218) Which Ordo Xenos Inquisitor led the expedition of the Anphelion System? (2 rep)

219) How did Goge Vandire trick the Brides of the Emperor into believing him to be blessed by the Emperor? (4 rep)

220) Who owns the first diresword that was named? (2 rep) and for another 2 rep whose spirit stone does it contain and what is its relation to the bearer of the diresword?

I'll answer as soon as possible.

Bye now.


----------



## Zodd

219) How did Goge Vandire trick the Brides of the Emperor into believing him to be blessed by the Emperor? (4 rep)

-As far as I remember, when he first met the Brides they didn't want to recognise him as a leader. Then he let one of his soldiers shoot him with a lasgun. Lots of lights but nothing happens to him. Then the Brides see that he must protected by the Emperor. Very handy to have a Rosarius.:grin:


----------



## ItsPug

219) He told them to shoot him with a bolt pistol as proof he was divinely protected by the emperor, infact the bolt was stopped by the conversion field in his rosarius.

sorry can't quote the question on my phone.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Congratulations Zodd is correct (sorry Itspug but too slow try another one)!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Stephen_Newman said:


> 220) Who owns the first diresword that was named? (2 rep) and for another 2 rep whose spirit stone does it contain and what is its relation to the bearer of the diresword?


Asurmen bears the first diresword, the Sword of Asur. The spirit stone of his brother (Tethesis) is contained within the blade.


----------



## ItsPug

Stephen_Newman said:


> 218) Which Ordo Xenos Inquisitor led the expedition of the Anphelion System? (2 rep)


Inquisitor Solomon Lok


----------



## Lord of the Night

Stephen_Newman said:


> 215) Which gifted person in inquisitor kryptman's retinue managed to engineer a biological plaque against the tyranids of hive fleet leviathan? (I want his name and title) (3 rep)


Magos Locard.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Quote:
Originally Posted by Stephen_Newman View Post
220) Who owns the first diresword that was named? (2 rep) and for another 2 rep whose spirit stone does it contain and what is its relation to the bearer of the diresword?
Asurmen bears the first diresword, the Sword of Asur. The spirit stone of his brother (Tethesis) is contained within the blade.

Correct


Quote:
Originally Posted by Stephen_Newman View Post
218) Which Ordo Xenos Inquisitor led the expedition of the Anphelion System? (2 rep)
Inquisitor Solomon Lok

correct


Quote:
Originally Posted by Stephen_Newman View Post
215) Which gifted person in inquisitor kryptman's retinue managed to engineer a biological plaque against the tyranids of hive fleet leviathan? (I want his name and title) (3 rep)
Magos Locard.

Sorry but you are missing one very important word.


----------



## Galebread

Stephen_Newman said:


> 215) Which gifted person in inquisitor kryptman's retinue managed to engineer a biological plaque against the tyranids of hive fleet leviathan? (I want his name and title) (3 rep)


Magos Biologis Locard


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Quote:
Originally Posted by Stephen_Newman View Post
215) Which gifted person in inquisitor kryptman's retinue managed to engineer a biological plaque against the tyranids of hive fleet leviathan? (I want his name and title) (3 rep)
Magos Biologis Locard

Correct!

As a side point I found out how the imperial guard took over middle earth:

Go on to the website and just look at the imperial guard page. At this time the leman russ has been replaced by Sauron!!

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/landingArmy.jsp?catId=cat1300046&rootCatGameStyle=


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Just 2 questions left with a clue to each

216) Which Tyrannic creature has a speculative connection to Von Ryan's Leaper? (2 rep) that big chart of Tyranid creatures in the 4th edition codex is a big help

217) Which Ork Warboss led the Assault on Black Reach? (1 rep) Found this in the rulebook


----------



## Geist

216) Which Tyrannic creature has a speculative connection to Von Ryan's Leaper? (2 rep) 
Hormagaunt


----------



## Stephen_Newman

216) Which Tyrannic creature has a speculative connection to Von Ryan's Leaper? (2 rep)
Hormagaunt

Correct!

Just question 217 left now.


----------



## khornateemperor

Stephen_Newman said:


> 217) Which Ork Warboss led the Assault on Black Reach? (1 rep) Found this in the rulebook


Warboss Zanzag


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Correct!

Well that's me done so I'll see you later.

Ciao!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

And... Im back!

221) The C’tan Deceiver is known as what to the Jokaero? (2 Rep)

222) Inquisitor Kravin discovered an ancient journal containing information on the XX Legion, he estimated the veracity of this journal to be what? (2 Rep)

223) What tome recorded the day the Emperor arrived on Prospero and met Magnus the Red? (2 Rep)

224) What millennia were the Sabbat Worlds originally colonised as part of the Imperium? (2 Rep)

225) Who is the warlord and commander-in-chief of the Blood Pact? (2 Rep)

226) Who was the founder of the Order of the Fiery Heart and why was it called thus? (3 Rep)

I'll mark these tomorrow when im home.

CotE out. :good:


----------



## Baron Spikey

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> And... Im back!
> 222) Inquisitor Kravin discovered an ancient journal containing information on the XX Legion, he estimated the veracity of this journal to be what? (2 Rep)


68%? That or 65%


----------



## High_Seraph

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> And... Im back!
> 223) What tome recorded the day the Emperor arrived on Prospero and met Magnus the Red? (2 Rep)


I want to say the Book of Magnus? I hope im right.


----------



## ItsPug

222) Inquisitor Kravin discovered an ancient journal containing information on the XX Legion, he estimated the veracity of this journal to be what? (2 Rep)

62.6%


----------



## Barnster

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> And... Im back!
> 
> 221) The C’tan Deceiver is known as what to the Jokaero? (2 Rep)
> 
> CotE out. :good:



Its known as the Artemorra


----------



## Khorne's Fist

> 225) Who is the warlord and commander-in-chief of the Blood Pact?


Urlock Gaur.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 226) Who was the founder of the Order of the Fiery Heart and why was it called thus? (3 Rep)


Saint Katherine, the order named due to her fiery persona.


----------



## Zodd

224) What millennia were the Sabbat Worlds originally colonised as part of the Imperium? (2 Rep)

- In M35.


----------



## ItsPug

Correct me if I'm wrong but it doesn't look like question 188 was answered.

188. About when were the Blood Pact engaged during the Sabbat Worlds Crusade? (2 rep)

The Blood Pact were first encountered by the Imperium in 755.M41


----------



## Lord of the Night

Next batch of questions for you all, enjoy!.


*229)* Which Alpha Legion squad did Omegon lead? (3 rep)

*230)* What did did High Tactician Favius recommend to defeat the Tau at the Battle of Blood Moon? (9 rep)

*231)* What is the Nemesis Incident? (4 rep)

*232)* Which Daemon World possesses rivers formed from the tears of Eldar children? (3 rep)

*233)* What is the fourth circle in the Palace of Slaanesh and what danger does it hold? (3 rep)

*234)* What is the only being to answer nine of the Nine-Hundred and Ninty Nine Riddles of Tzaratxoth? (3 rep)

*235)* What type of Assassin was sent after Cardinal Xaphan? (4 rep)

*236)* Which Chapter was second only to the Crimson Fists in numbers of Deathwatch recruits? (3 rep)


----------



## ItsPug

230) What did did High Tactician Favius recommend to defeat the Tau at the Battle of Blood Moon? (9 rep)

“The forward Tau command centre is too heavily shielded for an orbital strike, and too far behind the front lines for a push by the Stygian 5th Armoured Division. However, intelligence suggests that there is at least one of these so-called Ethereals coordinating operations from the base, making it a vital target. It is my recommendation that we deploy the Deathwatch Kill-team available to us and consider the matter closed...”


----------



## Lord of the Night

Hmm impressive, didn't think anyone else was keeping an eye on Deathwatch. Well congrats ItsPug, the rep is yours... once the other questions have been answered.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

234) What is the only being to answer nine of the Nine-Hundred and Ninty Nine Riddles of Tzaratxoth? (3 rep)

Dorthy? as in from Kansas and lost as hell


----------



## vulcan539

234) What is the only being to answer nine of the Nine-Hundred and Ninty Nine Riddles of Tzaratxoth? (3 rep)
Legends tell that only one challenger, clad in the guise of a young girl with a little black dog, managed to make her way through all of the gates. 
When Tzeentch questioned him about this failure, the Guardian accused her of cheating.


----------



## comrade

*231) What is the Nemesis Incident? (4 rep)*

Operation against the 'Enslavers' by the Inquisition, led to the sealing of most of The Storm Wardens Fortress Monastery, and causing the Home world of the Storm Wardens to be forbidden to have any contact with the Imperium. Most of the Storm Warden Chapter was placed in Stasis guarded by thier own Dreadnoughts who have taken a vow of silence.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

233) What is the fourth circle in the Palace of Slaanesh and what danger does it hold? (3 rep)

This circle is called the circle of paramountcy. This circle gives the user the option to have power beyond all others like a numberless army for a soldier. Every command and whim is obeyed. However the danger is that the person will eventually succomb to paranoia and see contempt in every smiling face whilst hearing conspiracy in every response. Surrounded by followers the visitors own self doubts become a tortuous prison from which there is no escape.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Lord of the Night said:


> *229)* Which Alpha Legion squad did Omegon lead? (3 rep)


Effrit Stealth Squad.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

And sorry about the delay:



ItsPug said:


> 62.6%





Barnster said:


> Its known as the Artemorra





Khorne's Fist said:


> Urlock Gaur.





Lord of the Night said:


> Saint Katherine, the order named due to her fiery persona.





Zodd said:


> - In M35.


All correct.

But that still leaves:

*223)* What tome recorded the day the Emperor arrived on Prospero and met Magnus the Red? (3 Rep)

Which has had its reputation value increased, and will remain up alongside _Lord of the Night_'s questions if thats okay with him.


----------



## Lord of the Night

vulcan539 said:


> 234) What is the only being to answer nine of the Nine-Hundred and Ninty Nine Riddles of Tzaratxoth? (3 rep)
> 
> Legends tell that only one challenger, clad in the guise of a young girl with a little black dog, managed to make her way through all of the gates. When Tzeentch questioned him about this failure, the Guardian accused her of cheating.


Correct



comrade said:


> B]231) What is the Nemesis Incident? (4 rep)[/B]
> 
> Operation against the 'Enslavers' by the Inquisition, led to the sealing of most of The Storm Wardens Fortress Monastery, and causing the Home world of the Storm Wardens to be forbidden to have any contact with the Imperium. Most of the Storm Warden Chapter was placed in Stasis guarded by thier own Dreadnoughts who have taken a vow of silence.


Correct



Stephen_Newman said:


> 233) What is the fourth circle in the Palace of Slaanesh and what danger does it hold? (3 rep)
> 
> This circle is called the circle of paramountcy. This circle gives the user the option to have power beyond all others like a numberless army for a soldier. Every command and whim is obeyed. However the danger is that the person will eventually succomb to paranoia and see contempt in every smiling face whilst hearing conspiracy in every response. Surrounded by followers the visitors own self doubts become a tortuous prison from which there is no escape.


Correct



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Effrit Stealth Squad.


Correct



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Which has had its reputation value increased, and will remain up alongside _Lord of the Night_'s questions if thats okay with him.


Its fine CoTE

CoTe, Newmann and ItsPug. You'll get your rep soon, just got to spread some around first.


----------



## Zodd

232) Which Daemon World possesses rivers formed from the tears of Eldar children? (3 rep)

-The World of Immortal Sorrows.


----------



## Jackinator

235) What type of Assassin was sent after Cardinal Xaphan? (4 rep)

I don't think this question has been answered, but the answer is a Vindicare Temple Assassin.


----------



## ItsPug

223) What tome recorded the day the Emperor arrived on Prospero and met Magnus the Red? (3 Rep)

The Apocrypha of Skaros


----------



## piemaster

Hello. I thought I'd add a few questions into the pot. I'm afraid that I only have a reputation power of 5 so if if anybody answers more than 5 rep points you'll have to wait until I can spread the love to you - as it were.

Anyway:
237 - What if the name of Admiral Parol's ship he captained before entering the warp and presumed KIA? (3 reputation points)

238 - What class is the vessel in 237? (1 rep point)

239 - What pattern prow distinguishes vessels from Battlefleet Gothic to those of Battlefleet Armageddon? (4 rep points)

240 - What planetary designation is Agripinaa? (3 rep points)

241 - How many systems are in the Agripinaa sector? (4 rep points)


----------



## ItsPug

241-How many systems are in the Agripinaa sector? (4 rep points)
12. (IIRC they are Agripinaa System, Albitern System, Amistel System, Bar-el System, Dentor, Finreht, Lelithar, Malin's Reach, Sarlax, Tabor, Ulthor, Yayor)


----------



## gally912

piemaster said:


> 240 - What planetary designation is Agripinaa? (3 rep points)


Forge World


----------



## CaptainLoken

piemaster said:


> 240 - What planetary designation is Agripinaa? (3 rep points


A Forge World
been beaten to it so will answer another question


----------



## CaptainLoken

piemaster said:


> 240 - What planetary designation is Agripinaa? (3 rep points)


Answer is Nine (i think)


----------



## piemaster

ItsPug said:


> 241-How many systems are in the Agripinaa sector? (4 rep points)
> 12. (IIRC they are Agripinaa System, Albitern System, Amistel System, Bar-el System, Dentor, Finreht, Lelithar, Malin's Reach, Sarlax, Tabor, Ulthor, Yayor)


Excellent answer! You get a bonus point for listing them and in alphabetical order! Bonus points are up for grabs if I deem the answer to go beyond the call of duty.



gally912 said:


> Forge World


 Incorrect



CaptainLoken said:


> A Forge World


 Incorrect



CaptainLoken said:


> Answer is Nine (i think)


 Incorrect

For Agripinaa, when looking in Codex: EoT, you will read about the surface infrastructure and about the presence of sealed hives. This is not an indication of the planetary designation I'm afraid. I'll give a hint tomorrow perhaps if people are still stuck. Anyway, a good start folks!


----------



## Baron Spikey

piemaster said:


> 240 - What planetary designation is Agripinaa? (3 rep points)


AM23.5

Orb. Dist. 2.4AU
0.77G/Temp 4°C

Industrial World
Tithe Grade: Exactis Tertius

Aestimare: B30
Population: 80,000,00 (Eighty Million)


----------



## NiceGuyEddy

piemaster said:


> 237 - What if the name of Admiral Parol's ship he captained before entering the warp and presumed KIA? (3 reputation points)


It was his flagship _His Will_


----------



## piemaster

NiceGuyEddy said:


> It was his flagship _His Will_


Correct answer! Surely you must know the class? Well, reputation well deserved is duly handed out.



Baron Spikey said:


> AM23.5
> 
> Orb. Dist. 2.4AU
> 0.77G/Temp 4°C
> 
> Industrial World
> Tithe Grade: Exactis Tertius
> 
> Aestimare: B30
> Population: 80,000,00 (Eighty Million)


I'm sorry but while the information presented above is true insofar as it is relevant to Agripinaa, it is not the correct answer to the question that was asked. Look through your books and you will find the answer. A hint will be given tomorrow (later on today as I write this actually) if people are still stumped.

I am aware that Lexicanum/Wikipedia states that Agripinaa is a Forge World but a GW credible source overrules open source encyclopaedias, therefore I deem the designation of Forge World to be incorrect. Perhaps I will give some reputation to the first person who said Forge World if nobody can come up with the correct answer by Wednesday.


----------



## Deneris

Hmmm...
Agripinaa 
Type: Hive World 

And if nothing else... FORGE WORLD! (Just in case, you see... :laugh


----------



## Zodd

239 - What pattern prow distinguishes vessels from Battlefleet Gothic to those of Battlefleet Armageddon? (4 rep points)


-The Battlefleet Gothic ships have a Emperor prow , the " new " Battlefleet Armageddon ships have a Aquilla ( Voss pattern ) prow. At least the refitted/newbuilds one.


----------



## piemaster

Deneris said:


> Hmmm...
> Agripinaa
> Type: Hive World
> 
> And if nothing else... FORGE WORLD! (Just in case, you see... :laugh


Incorrect I'm afraid but a nice try in earning some rep.



Zodd said:


> -The Battlefleet Gothic ships have a Emperor prow , the " new " Battlefleet Armageddon ships have a Aquilla ( Voss pattern ) prow. At least the refitted/newbuilds one.


Correct! Have some rep for your efforts. The prow is termed Voss pattern in relation to the forge world the prow hails from when refitting ships. Well done thar sir.

*600th post whoop!*


----------



## piemaster

Well, I said that I'd give a hint and I'll remain true to my word.

If anybody has noticed, my questions are on a similar theme. Perhaps you should look to your library of out of print and/or no-longer supported games systems for the answer. Two books are required for the (well three but you can get by with two) answer. The first tells the reader about how planets are given their designation and the second tells us what planetary designation is given to Agripinaa.


----------



## piemaster

Well, my email says there have been two replies to this thread but I can't seem to see them.

Worldkiller - your answer (FW) I'm afraid is incorrect. I also stumbled into this thread, I rather like it. I believe Baron Spikey is the main dude for this topic/sticky.

OrkByTheGraceOfGork - your answer (Indust. World) is also incorrect. As for the source of the information, the book you refer to (3rd ed BRB) does not contain the answer to Agripinaa's planetary designation.

I've thought about it and I am not going to dispense reputation for the incorrect answer according to Lex., instead I'll ask another question at a later date perhaps to give someone else a chance in asking questions.

As I understand the following questions are yet to have answers for them.



piemaster said:


> 238 - What class is the vessel in 237? (1 rep point)
> 
> 240 - What planetary designation is Agripinaa? (3 rep points)


----------



## Zodd

238 - What class is the vessel in 237? (1 rep point)

-Imperial Apocalypse Class Battleship.


----------



## Zodd

I am going to try the noble art of making questions for the Corner;


242- On what battlefield did Captain Moriar fell ? (2 rep points)

243- What did " Wraith of Caliban " replace ? (2 rep points) 

244- What originates from Luther McIntyre IX ? (3 rep points)

245- Who was found in the ruins of Kasr Gallan ? (1 rep points)

246- In what year was The Cardinal of Bray murdered ? ( 4 rep points)


And piemaster's questions will of cause remain.


----------



## ItsPug

Zodd said:


> 245- Who was found in the ruins of Kasr Gallan ? (1 rep points)


The most tactical of geniuses... CREEEEED!


----------



## darkreever

ItsPug, Remember if you want any credit for your answer you need to restate or quote the question being answered in your post.



Zodd said:


> 242- On what battlefield did Captain Moriar fell ? (2 rep points)


Captain Moriar fell in the battle of Clamorga, where he had to be interred in a dreadnought and almost immediately succumbed to the black rage.


----------



## ItsPug

darkreever said:


> ItsPug, Remember if you want any credit for your answer you need to restate or quote the question being answered in your post.


yeah its updated now but I was using the mobile at work and it doesn't like quoting posts.


----------



## Zodd

245-


ItsPug said:


> The most tactical of geniuses... CREEEEED!


Correct

242-


darkreever said:


> Captain Moriar fell in the battle of Clamorga, where he had to be interred in a dreadnought and almost immediately succumbed to the black rage.


Correct


----------



## Khorne's Fist

> 244- What originates from Luther McIntyre IX ? (3 rep points)


The alien race called Ambulls.


----------



## ItsPug

Edit- to prevent confusion


----------



## Baron Spikey

I'd remove it because you're preventing someone else from being able to discover the answer themself and be rewarded for it.


----------



## Zodd

244- 


Khorne's Fist said:


> The alien race called Ambulls.


Correct.


----------



## Geist

246- In what year was The Cardinal of Bray murdered ? ( 4 rep points)

789.M38

I'm glad someone posted more questions. Was getting pretty bad there for a while. Glad I checked in again.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Yeah sorry for my neglect of the thread I've not been able to summon up the effort to handle it right now, cancer related stuff kinda keeps me distracted- I'll try and get something special together soon as a triumphant return.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I will post some (questions) up provided none are still being there when I wake up.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

If the Baron doesn't mind, I'll post a few questions just to tide things over.

So here goes, nothing too taxing:

247: According to Lugnut of the Bladed Wheels, Evil Sunz like what two things most?(3 rep) answered

248: The Chaplet Ecclesiasticus worn by every Sister of Battle is used to record what?(3 rep) answered

249: St. Celestine was lost to the Imperium battling whom? (3 rep) answered

250: Which Space Marine chapter incurred the wrath of the Adeptus Mechanicus by tampering with an STC to create the Annihilator variant of the Predator?(3 rep) answered

251: What is the listed weight of a Warhound titan? (3 rep)answered


----------



## mcmuffin

Khorne's Fist said:


> 48: The Chaplet Ecclesiasticus worn by every Sister of Battle is used to record what?(3 rep)


how many acts of penitence the sister has undertaken


----------



## darkreever

Khorne's Fist said:


> 251: What is the listed weight of a Warhound titan? (3 rep)


If memory serves, warhounds weigh in at about 430 tons; remember this from way back when those damned vs threads reared their ugly heads. I know its more than four times the weight of the heaviest mechs in the battletech universe, whether its 430 or a little higher, well we'll see.


mcmuffin, aren't you only supposed to answer one question at a time? (Yep, first rule of the first post unless Baron decided to change things in the last seventy pages without changing that.)


----------



## mcmuffin

fixed it


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Khorne's Fist said:


> 250: Which Space Marine chapter incurred the wrath of the Adeptus Mechanicus by tampering with an STC to create the Annihilator variant of the Predator?(3 rep)


Not very confident about this one, but if memory serves wasn't it the Space Wolves?

And just to mix this up even more i'll throw a single question into the mix alongside _Khorne's Fist_'s (Hope thats okay dude).

252) What was the Council of Terra edict 11411236a? (8 Rep).


----------



## Khorne's Fist

mcmuffin said:


> how many acts of penitence the sister has undertaken


Correct. 



darkreever said:


> If memory serves, warhounds weigh in at about 430 tons;


Close, but no cigar.



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Not very confident about this one, but if memory serves wasn't it the Space Wolves?


Correct. 



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Just to mix this up even more i'll throw a single question into the mix alongside _Khorne's Fist_'s (Hope thats okay dude).


No probs. In return, any chance you could give 3 rep to mcmuffin for me? I have to share it out first. His SWs in the painting section have drained me dry.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Khorne's Fist said:


> No probs. In return, any chance you could give 3 rep to mcmuffin for me? I have to share it out first. His SWs in the painting section have drained me dry.


No problem.  Rep gone to _mcmuffin_.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> 252) What was the Council of Terra edict 11411236a? (8 Rep).


Was it otherwise known as the Edict of Nikaea, prohibiting the Legions from using Librarians?


----------



## darkreever

Khorne's Fist said:


> 251: What is the listed weight of a Warhound titan? (3 rep)


Bah knew I was close, ended up thinking I was to low, then realized I was simply to high. The correct answer should be 410 tonnes give or take a couple.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

darkreever said:


> The correct answer should be 410 tonnes give or take a couple.


Correct.k:


----------



## Zodd

SteelSpectre said:


> 246- In what year was The Cardinal of Bray murdered ? ( 4 rep points)
> 
> 789.M38


-Correct. rep on it's way.

And it's really nice to see the Corner kicking again, it would be to sad if it just faded away.
Best of luck to the Baron, looking forward to see you back :drinks:


And a answer, i hope;

249: St. Celestine was lost to the Imperium battling whom? (3 rep)

She was lost fighting the renegade Warmaster of Forrax.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Zodd said:


> 249: St. Celestine was lost to the Imperium battling whom? (3 rep)
> 
> She was lost fighting the renegade Warmaster of Forrax.


Correctk:

Just one question remaining, folks.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

247: According to Lugnut of the Bladed Wheels, Evil Sunz like what two things most?(3 rep)

Do not know this but my obvious guess is a fast vehicle that has a red paint job.


----------



## Deneris

Khorne's Fist said:


> 247: According to Lugnut of the Bladed Wheels, Evil Sunz like what two things most?(3 rep)


"Going fast and krumpin' stuff..."


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Deneris said:


> "Going fast and krumpin' stuff..."


Word for word.:grin:

That's all mine answered, guys. I enjoyed this little stint, and may come back if noone has any objections.:victory:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Khorne's Fist said:


> Was it otherwise known as the Edict of Nikaea, prohibiting the Legions from using Librarians?


Its not im afraid. It only appears in one source, and as a hint its a Black Library source.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Ill throw up a few questions if anyone wants to answer them.


*253)* What are the names of Patience Kys's two sisters? (4 rep)

*254)* What does the Book of Cain quote about Cain's fight with the Daemon Prince Emeli? (4 rep)

*255)* What was the last act of Justicar Tancred and what were his last words? (4 rep)

*256)* Which Cabal agent acted as a translator and spokesman for the whole group? (4 rep)


----------



## darkreever

Lord of the Night said:


> *253)* What are the names of Patience Kys's two sisters? (4 rep)


Prudence and Providence

On an interesting note, like their older sister that may not be their actual names. Patience herself has stated on at least one occasion where she does not actually know her real name anymore (in reference to her cover name not being her real name, nor the name she goes by being it either.)


Lord of the Night, might I suggest making that last one worth a bit more? Its a hard one to understand, because you likely need to have read its source before hand and not just anyone can figure it out.


----------



## Geist

256) Which Cabal agent acted as a translator and spokesman for the whole group? (4 rep)

Slau Dha(At least I hope so, been a while since I read it.)


----------



## Primarch Lorgar

255) last act of Justicar Tancred and what were his last words?(4 rep)

In the novel Grey Knights by Ben Counter, Tancred is revered as the best swordsman Justicar Alaric has ever seen, second only to Brother-Captain Stern himself. Tancred himself could become a captain in his own right, but chooses the life of the elite soldier instead. Having never met his match in battle, nor finding an agent of chaos strong enough to contend with him, Tancred finally met his death at the summoning of the Daemon Prince, Ghargatuloth. The Grey Knight strike force sent to stop the rising of the Daemon met the Herald of the Prince of a Thousand Faces, who was none other than the Daemon-warped corpse of Fallen Saint Evisser. Standing four times the height of a Grey Knight, the Saint fought the strike force and slaughtered any Marine who strayed too near. Tancred, wounded and wielding the Sword Of Mandulis, rose from the smoke and approached the Fallen Saint, saying a time-honored Battle Prayer of a Martyred Grey Knight, "I am the Hammer. I am the sword in His hand, I am the point of His spear. I am the Gauntlet about His fist. I am the Bane of His foes and the woes of the treacherous. I am the End." With two of his Battle Brothers, Justicar Santoro and Justicar Alaric, Tancred beheaded the Saint, and allowed Ghargatuloth to be born, giving Alaric the chance he needed to say the Daemon's true name. In doing so, Tancred gave his life, but brought about the banishment of the Prince of a Thousand Faces. Neither his body nor his armor were found in the aftermath of Ghargatuloth's banishment, which has left some to speculate that he may still be alive.


----------



## Zodd

254) What does the Book of Cain quote about Cain's fight with the Daemon Prince Emeli? (4 rep)


The Book of Cain quote Cain for saying "Frak this, for my faith is a shield proof against your blandishments".


----------



## Worldkiller

256) Which Cabal agent acted as a translator and spokesman for the whole group?

A: If its a questions about the Cabal from Legion (the only Cabal i recall at this moment) its John Grammaticus


----------



## darkreever

For starters, might be worth reading the other posts Worldkiller, I already answered 253. Also remember the rules over on post one, answer only one question a day and things like that.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

But your answer may be wrong.


----------



## darkreever

Maybe, but then giving the exact same answer really won't do that much now will it?


----------



## Baron Spikey

Am I going to have to bring out the '-rep whip of pain'?

*Rules:*

**1)You can only answer a single question each day*, this is to prevent the same handful of people dominating the ‘quiz’ and allow everyone to have a fair shot.
For example: If I was to submit 3 questions in one post you would have to choose which one to answer rather than being able to answer them all, the same with any other questions I post on that day.

*2)*Everyone will need to quote the whole question in their post (along with the answer obviously), rather than just the number. This is just to make things easier for the host. Anyone not abiding by this rule from now on, will not receive their reputation - even if they answered the question correctly.

*3)*If you disagree with how we judge the answers given- sucks to be you we're not forcing you to play, this is just meant to be a bit of fun and hopefully educational.
--------------------------------------------------------------

These are the 3 most important rules in this thread. Breaking *Rule 1)* will mean you're answer will be disregarded OR negative repped if you're a repeat offender/patently ignoring the rule.

**What constitutes a day is entirely up to the Quiz Master, if he deems it as that round of questions then the actual time that passes before they're all answered doesn't matter.

*


----------



## Worldkiller

Is there supposed to be some dunce cap I have to wear for penitence?


----------



## Baron Spikey

It's up to the quiz master in control of the questions you answered, I'm not going to -rep you personally.


----------



## Primarch Lorgar

grrrr.... I HAVN"T GOTTEN MY REP YET!


----------



## Baron Spikey

If you're serious- sucks to be you

If you're joking- sucks to be you


----------



## Lord of the Night

darkreever said:


> Prudence and Providence
> 
> On an interesting note, like their older sister that may not be their actual names. Patience herself has stated on at least one occasion where she does not actually know her real name anymore (in reference to her cover name not being her real name, nor the name she goes by being it either.)


Correct, rep given.



SteelSpectre said:


> 256) Which Cabal agent acted as a translator and spokesman for the whole group? (4 rep)
> 
> Slau Dha(At least I hope so, been a while since I read it.)


Incorrect, Slau Dha was one of their leaders.



Primarch Lorgar said:


> 255) last act of Justicar Tancred and what were his last words?(4 rep)
> 
> In the novel Grey Knights by Ben Counter, Tancred is revered as the best swordsman Justicar Alaric has ever seen, second only to Brother-Captain Stern himself. Tancred himself could become a captain in his own right, but chooses the life of the elite soldier instead. Having never met his match in battle, nor finding an agent of chaos strong enough to contend with him, Tancred finally met his death at the summoning of the Daemon Prince, Ghargatuloth. The Grey Knight strike force sent to stop the rising of the Daemon met the Herald of the Prince of a Thousand Faces, who was none other than the Daemon-warped corpse of Fallen Saint Evisser. Standing four times the height of a Grey Knight, the Saint fought the strike force and slaughtered any Marine who strayed too near. Tancred, wounded and wielding the Sword Of Mandulis, rose from the smoke and approached the Fallen Saint, saying a time-honored Battle Prayer of a Martyred Grey Knight, "I am the Hammer. I am the sword in His hand, I am the point of His spear. I am the Gauntlet about His fist. I am the Bane of His foes and the woes of the treacherous. I am the End." With two of his Battle Brothers, Justicar Santoro and Justicar Alaric, Tancred beheaded the Saint, and allowed Ghargatuloth to be born, giving Alaric the chance he needed to say the Daemon's true name. In doing so, Tancred gave his life, but brought about the banishment of the Prince of a Thousand Faces. Neither his body nor his armor were found in the aftermath of Ghargatuloth's banishment, which has left some to speculate that he may still be alive.


A bit long but correct, rep given.



Zodd said:


> 254) What does the Book of Cain quote about Cain's fight with the Daemon Prince Emeli? (4 rep)
> 
> The Book of Cain quote Cain for saying "Frak this, for my faith is a shield proof against your blandishments".


Correct, rep will be given once I can rep you again.



Worldkiller said:


> 256) Which Cabal agent acted as a translator and spokesman for the whole group?
> 
> A: If its a questions about the Cabal from Legion (the only Cabal i recall at this moment) its John Grammaticus


Incorrect. Grammaticus was their field agent, I want the name of the one who relayed and translated for the group.


*256)* Which Cabal agent acted as a translator and spokesman for the whole group?

Last question remaining.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Lord of the Night said:


> *256)* Which Cabal agent acted as a translator and spokesman for the whole group?


G'Latrro the Xeshesian interpolator


----------



## Lord of the Night

Baron Spikey said:


> G'Latrro the Xeshesian interpolator


Correct, nice one Baron. Rep given.


----------



## Primarch Lorgar

Baron Spikey said:


> If you're serious- sucks to be you
> 
> If you're joking- sucks to be you


I'm joking, but yes I'm an ass wipe, so it sucks to be me, that's why I prentend to be someone else when I play 40K, I'm the daemon primarch Lorgar!:biggrin:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Ok, it seems the steam has gone out of the thread. In an effort to try and get some momentum going again, I'll post a few more questions.

1. Kjarl Grimblood is a fierce rival of whom? (4 rep) answered

2. The Emperor’s Swords SM chapter were turned to Chaos through the scheming of whom? (4 rep) answered

3. Who is known as the_ Red Fury_? (6 rep) answered

4. What is the official date of the start of the siege of Vraks? (5 rep) answered

5. The 8th Cadian Infantry Regiment are also known as what? (4 rep) answered

6. The Lostock 23rd Infantry regiment are famous for what? ( 8 rep) answered

7. What is the average weight of a Carnifex? (4 rep) answered

8. What is the maximum speed of a Marauder Destroyer? (5 rep) answered

9. Captain Lysander's strike cruiser emerged from it's thousand year journey in the warp in outer orbit of which planet? (4 rep) answered

10. Who was the 361st High Lord of the Administratum? (8 rep) answered

Enjoy.


----------



## CaptainLoken

Khorne's Fist said:


> 7. What is the average weight of a Carnifex? (4 rep)
> 
> 
> Enjoy.


A - 8-9 tons


----------



## Khorne's Fist

CaptainLoken said:


> A - 8-9 tons


Correct.:victory:


----------



## OIIIIIIO

1. Kjarl Grimblood is a fierce rival of whom? (4 rep)
Sven Bloodhowl


----------



## Baron Spikey

Khorne's Fist said:


> 10. Who was the 361st High Lord of the Administratum? (8 rep)


I don't suppose that would be Goge Vandire would it by any chance?


----------



## gauntsghost025

Khorne's Fist said:


> 9. Captain Lysander's strike cruiser emerged from it's thousand year journey in the warp in outer orbit of which planet? (4 rep)


What is Malodrax.


----------



## High_Seraph

5. The 8th Cadian Infantry Regiment are also known as what? (4 rep)

wanna say shock troops? proly wrong though.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

5. The 8th Cadian Infantry Regiment are also known as what? (4 rep)

They are known as "The Lord Castellan's Own"

P.S Nice to see ya back on ya feet Baron:good:


----------



## piemaster

Damn, pipped to the post. Should have answered #5 last night. Good work Newman though.


----------



## Worldkiller

2. The Emperor’s Swords SM chapter were turned to Chaos through the scheming of whom? (4 rep)

Alpha Legion


----------



## ItsPug

6. The Lostock 23rd Infantry regiment are famous for what? ( 8 rep)

Being modified by the Techpriests to fight in the hellish warzone of Dantis 3 which was infested with tyranid organisms. These modifications included organs and drug-secreting glands that enabled them to survive unprotected, as well as boosting their combat abilities and aggressiveness.

Sergeant Stone FTW!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Talthewicked said:


> 1. Kjarl Grimblood is a fierce rival of whom? (4 rep)
> Sven Bloodhowl


Correct.



Baron Spikey said:


> I don't suppose that would be Goge Vandire would it by any chance?


Correct. I had a funny feeling it would be you that got this one Baron.:victory:



gauntsghost025 said:


> What is Malodrax.


Correct. 


Stephen_Newman said:


> 5. The 8th Cadian Infantry Regiment are also known as what? (4 rep)
> 
> They are known as "The Lord Castellan's Own"


Correct.



Stephen_Newman said:


> Nice to see ya back on ya feet Baron:good:


Seconded.



Worldkiller said:


> 2. The Emperor’s Swords SM chapter were turned to Chaos through the scheming of whom? (4 rep)
> 
> Alpha Legion


Correct.



ItsPug said:


> 6. The Lostock 23rd Infantry regiment are famous for what? ( 8 rep)
> 
> Being modified by the Techpriests to fight in the hellish warzone of Dantis 3 which was infested with tyranid organisms. These modifications included organs and drug-secreting glands that enabled them to survive unprotected, as well as boosting their combat abilities and aggressiveness.


Correct. I thought we might get a bit longer out of ten questions, but I obviously underestimated the Heretics. There are three remaining, and if they are not answered by tomorrow evening I'll double the rep for them.


----------



## gauntsghost025

Khorne's Fist said:


> 4. What is the official date of the start of the siege of Vraks? (5 rep)


Best I can find is 366804M.41??


----------



## gally912

Khorne's Fist said:


> 4. What is the official date of the start of the siege of Vraks? (5 rep)


166813.M41

Source: Imperial Armour 5

"We will give all in the name of the Death Korps. What others consider precious are nought to us. Gladly we shall lay down our lives in the cause of our Emperor."


----------



## Worldkiller

Is it too early for me to answer a question again? If so do not read on. But if so...

3. Who is known as the Red Fury? (6 rep)
Pietor Gearhart


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Since it has been 24 hours since I last attempted to answer a question I believe that now I can.

8. What is the maximum speed of a Marauder Destroyer? (5 rep)

I believe this to be 1500 kilometres per hour


----------



## Primarch Lorgar

Khorne's Fist said:


> 8. What is the maximum speed of a Marauder Destroyer? (5 rep)


The Marauder Destroyer been designed to fly at 1500kph at a height of 100m, allowing it to be practically impossible to hit.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

gally912 said:


> 4. 166813.M41
> 
> Source: Imperial Armour 5


Correct.



Worldkiller said:


> Is it too early for me to answer a question again? If so do not read on. But if so...
> 
> 3. Who is known as the Red Fury? (6 rep)
> Pietor Gearhart


I suppose teechnically a day has passed, so why not? Correct. Princeps Pietor Gearhart of the Legio Invicta, to be exact.



Stephen_Newman said:


> 8. What is the maximum speed of a Marauder Destroyer? (5 rep)
> 
> I believe this to be 1500 kilometres per hour


Incorrect


----------



## OIIIIIIO

1800 kph? I think?


----------



## WhoHitJohn?

What is the maximum speed of a Marauder Destroyer? (5 rep)
it is 1800kph its in the imperial armour vol 1

as for


> The Marauder Destroyer been designed to fly at 1500kph at a height of 100m, allowing it to be practically impossible to hit.


altho lexicanum quotes that it is a masivly incorrect quote based of out od contexted info taken from Imperial Armour volume 1 if you look it up in the book, and read on in the post about the bomber on the site, and i did to be sure it stats its Operational Ceiling with its jet engines is 41000m and imperial records have stated that Marauder Destroyers have been shot down, most notablie in the second war for Armageddon during their first recorded use


----------



## Khorne's Fist

WhoHitJohn? said:


> What is the maximum speed of a Marauder Destroyer? (5 rep)
> it is 1800kph its in the imperial armour vol 1


Correct.

@ Talthewicked, remember the rules regarding quoting the question with the answer.

Right guys, how about somebody else taking up the baton with a few questions? This is a cool thread, and lets try and keep it going.


----------



## ItsPug

Right I've some (hopefully) really tough ones... (all worth 9 as thats all I got to givek

1) What was the name of the Titan killed on Taros during the breakthrough on the Iracunda Isthmus (9 Rep) ANSWERED

2) What is the name of the flight officer who received 10 confirmed kills during the Typha-IV Campaign (9 Rep)

3) Who said “It always starts with the sky breaking, but it always ends with bones” (9 Rep) ANSWERED

4) Who said “If the planet itself must die, so be it” (9 Rep) ANSWERED

5) According to the Original (Rogue Trader era) fluff, what was the name of the Space Wolves home planet (9 Rep) ANSWERED

6) According to the Original (Rogue Trader era) fluff, who was the commander of the Space Wolves home planet (Name and Rank) (9 Rep) ANSWERED

7) When asked whether his new dreadnought was not working "due to a lack of nails" by Bignatz what was Doc Hacksore’s reply? (9 Rep) ANSWERED

Only one left!


----------



## darkreever

ItsPug said:


> 7) When asked whether his new dreadnought was not working "due to a lack of nails" by Bignatz what was Doc Hacksore’s reply? (9 Rep)


I believe the response was something along the lines of: Nah, put the feller in upside down.


----------



## ItsPug

darkreever said:


> I believe the response was something along the lines of: Nah, put the feller in upside down.


Correct, damn I though that would last a little longer!


----------



## Lord of the Night

ItsPug said:


> 1) What was the name of the Titan killed on Taros during the breakthrough on the Iracunda Isthmus (9 Rep)


The _Advensis Primaris_, a Warhound Scout Titan.


----------



## ItsPug

Lord of the Night said:


> The _Advensis Primaris_, a Warhound Scout Titan.


Correct. Rep on way!


----------



## Zodd

5) According to the Original (Rogue Trader era) fluff, what was the name of the Space Wolves home planet (9 Rep)

The name of the planet was; "Lucan"


----------



## ItsPug

Zodd said:


> The name of the planet was; "Lucan"


Correct. Nice one!


----------



## Geist

> 6) According to the Original (Rogue Trader era) fluff, who was the commander of the Space Wolves home planet (Name and Rank) (9 Rep)


Hmm, was it Rogue Trader Era Leman Russ.


----------



## Baron Spikey

SteelSpectre said:


> Hmm, was it Rogue Trader Era Leman Russ.


In Rogue Trader Leman Russ was an IG General if memory serves...


----------



## Geist

Baron Spikey said:


> In Rogue Trader Leman Russ was an IG General if memory serves...


Ya, I just remember reading something about Leman Russ and the Space Wolves home planet, so I thought it was that he was the commander of the Space Wolves home planet. seemed to fit.


----------



## gauntsghost025

ItsPug said:


> 6) According to the Original (Rogue Trader era) fluff, who was the commander of the Space Wolves home planet (Name and Rank) (9 Rep)


Imperial Commander Enoch. Known as Lord Lucan. Page 160 of Rogue Trader.


----------



## ItsPug

gauntsghost025 said:


> Imperial Commander Enoch. Known as Lord Lucan. Page 160 of Rogue Trader.


Correct! +rep


----------



## Stephen_Newman

4) Who said “If the planet itself must die, so be it” (9 Rep)

Just found this as well as the other quote it was said by Warmaster Solar Marcharius


----------



## ItsPug

Stephen_Newman said:


> 4) Who said “If the planet itself must die, so be it” (9 Rep)
> 
> Just found this as well as the other quote it was said by Warmaster Solar Marcharius


Correct, your rep is on the way!


----------



## Stephen_Newman

New day so I will answer second quotation question.

3) Who said “It always starts with the sky breaking, but it always ends with bones” (9 Rep)

This was said by Primaris Psyker Jonas Tremlo


----------



## Primarch Lorgar

I only have one question! It's verrrrrrrrrrrrry hard!

What 40k planet has dragons? (?rep)

depending on how long this takes people it will be more rep, 2 days, 12 rep, 1 hour, 2 rep!


----------



## cheef3

Hmmm..... Mars has the void dragon,and there is a black dragon sm chapter but im thinking you mean like fantasy type world


----------



## Catpain Rich

Primarch Lorgar said:


> I only have one question! It's verrrrrrrrrrrrry hard!
> 
> What 40k planet has dragons? (?rep)
> 
> depending on how long this takes people it will be more rep, 2 days, 12 rep, 1 hour, 2 rep![/QUOTE
> 
> Fenris


----------



## MuSigma

*What 40k planet has dragons?*



Primarch Lorgar said:


> What 40k planet has dragons? (?rep)
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Is it Caliban the home planet of Lion El'Jonson and the Dark Angels. Didnt they wear mark one armour and hunt on horse back light knight against the Great Beasts (dragons)?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

It is obviously not Caliban since it no longer exists. If the question is still active I will answer it tomorrow. I might also wish to add that not all of It'sPlugs questions have been answered yet.


----------



## ItsPug

Stephen_Newman said:


> New day so I will answer second quotation question.
> 
> 3) Who said “It always starts with the sky breaking, but it always ends with bones” (9 Rep)
> 
> This was said by Primaris Psyker Jonas Tremlo


Correct. Hmm aparently you're going to have to wait for your rep. Don't worry you will get it 



Primarch Lorgar said:


> I only have one question! It's verrrrrrrrrrrrry hard!
> 
> What 40k planet has dragons? (?rep)
> 
> depending on how long this takes people it will be more rep, 2 days, 12 rep, 1 hour, 2 rep!


Luther Mcintyre has Mica Dragons?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I have to say that this:

I only have one question! It's verrrrrrrrrrrrry hard!

What 40k planet has dragons? (?rep)

depending on how long this takes people it will be more rep, 2 days, 12 rep, 1 hour, 2 rep!



Is faaaar too vague a question since all worlds mentioned had dragons and nearly every eldar exodite world has them. Oh as an aside I want to put this out that I shotgun next set of questions after these current ones have been


----------



## Baron Spikey

As Grand-High Inquisitor of this thread (sort of ) I deem Primarch Lorgar's question too vague, it needs to be less ambiguously worded or just discounted.

*Stephen_Newman* has got dibs on being quiz master next.

Just a heads up if people decide to just add a random question whilst someone else is already running their own set of questions then I'm going to come and take this thread back as it's active quiz master, reverting to the PM arranged Guest Slots...none of us want that, so don't force my hand.


----------



## Zodd

I only have one question! It's verrrrrrrrrrrrry hard!

What 40k planet has dragons? (?rep)

depending on how long this takes people it will be more rep, 2 days, 12 rep, 1 hour, 2 rep!



-Even if it is vague, this question, i will try to answer;

Feudal planet Isoulde.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I would have said the exodite world Ishareq which had the Viridian DRAGON riders but I think the question has been cancelled


----------



## Primarch Lorgar

I'll try to reword the question, what planet has mecha dragons? (just the planet name is needed, the same rep system as before)
BTW noone has been correct yet.


----------



## WhoHitJohn?

> what planet has mecha dragons?


Are you talking about Luther McIntyre IX, ive have a thumb though all the fluff i have and found a refracnce to this planet as the place where Kharn gets the teeth for Gorechild from the Mica Dragons


----------



## Primarch Lorgar

Yes, wow, you got that in an 2 hours! good job! (4 rep given):biggrin:


----------



## Baron Spikey

Right no more questions from *Primarch Lorgar*, that was intensely painful show of incompetence. 

You said no one had answered correctly but then told *WhoHitJohn?* he'd gotten it correct despite the the fact that *ItsPug* posted the exact same answer the day before, which you said was incorrect.


----------



## WhoHitJohn?

> despite the the fact that ItsPug posted the exact same answer the day before, which you said was incorrect.


i hadn't noticed that ItsPug has put the same answer is there anyway to send him half the rep i got for it??


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I would send him 2 or 4 rep yourself. You cannot split rep but you can award him some from yourself.


----------



## Primarch Lorgar

my apologies, I didn't see that itspug had said that, I repped him 6 aswell!:biggrin:


----------



## ItsPug

ItsPug said:


> 2) What is the name of the flight officer who received 10 confirmed kills during the Typha-IV Campaign (9 Rep)


Right I'll leave this up for another 24 (well 23 and a half) hours and then I'll answer it and let the next round begin.



WhoHitJohn? said:


> i hadn't noticed that ItsPug has put the same answer is there anyway to send him half the rep i got for it??


Its nice of you to ask...but had it been me who got the rep instead of you by mistake I'd have given everyone a one-finger salute and been out the door like a shot, laughing my arse off...but it takes allsorts :laugh: Enjoy it, you earned it off your own hard work too.


----------



## Primarch Lorgar

who hit john and it's pug have both recieved 4 rep from me, so all is well


----------



## Stephen_Newman

It is annoying since I know which book it is from but I do not possess it (Damn you expensive ______ ___________!!!!)

Blanks is book's (which is against the rules to tell)

Oh before I forget I would ask ItsPlug to not forget rep owed.


----------



## Primarch Lorgar

after stephan can I be quiz master, I won't fail like last time!:biggrin:


----------



## ItsPug

Stephen_Newman said:


> It is annoying since I know which book it is from but I do not possess it (Damn you expensive ______ ___________!!!!)


Yep 



Stephen_Newman said:


> Oh before I forget I would ask ItsPlug to not forget rep owed.


Still have to give rep to another 5 people before it'll allow me to give you yours, might just ask the Baron to do the honours (as he is the quiz masters beau...er...assistant k


----------



## ItsPug

(ItsPug looks at previous questions) Right lads, times up, and only one question went the distance, the rest of you should be ashamed...We will do better nest time...Won't we lads?

Anyways, 

2) What is the name of the flight officer who received 10 confirmed kills during the Typha-IV Campaign (9 Rep)

Ixan Muro (From Tactica Aeronautica)

Mr Newman if you could post your questions please!


----------



## Stephen_Newman

First off I would like to say that I knew the book the question came from but as stated I did not have it.

Now then on to the questions (I will offer 5 rep per question since it is the max I can dish out):

1. Who said the quotation "Come forth you mighty warriors, gather under the bloodstained banners and grisly trophies of conquest."?

2. Which Space Marine Chapter are known for encouraging initiates to grow bony protusions from their body? Answered

3. Name the Daemon Prince that was hunted down by the Howling Griffons 1st company? Answered

4. What is the name of the Laughing God? Answered

5. Who said "war is my master, death my mistress"? Answered

6. What alien mercenaries are often used by Blood Pact forces? Answered

7. Name the inquisitor who led the first assault on Ichar IV ahead of Kraken (the hive fleet)? Answered

8. (Non 40K related) In the TV show Friends who suggested Monica become a chef?

Start answering.


----------



## piemaster

Stephen_Newman said:


> Now then on to the questions (I will offer 5 rep per question since it is the max I can dish out):
> 
> 6. What alien mercenaries are often used by Blood Pact forces?


Well, according to WD: 293 the xenos species known as Loxatl are frequently seen fighting alongside the Blood Pact.


----------



## darkreever

Stephen_Newman said:


> 3. Name the Daemon Prince that was hunted down by the Howling Griffons 1st company?


That would be the daemon prince Periclitor of the Night Lords


Some of those are just to easy Stephen.


----------



## Worldkiller

2. Which Space Marine Chapter are known for encouraging initiates to grow bony protusions from their body?

A: Black Dragons


----------



## ItsPug

Stephen_Newman said:


> 4. What is the name of the Laughing God?


Cegorach AKA Great Fool, First Fool or Laughing God.


----------



## gally912

Stephen_Newman said:


> 5. Who said "war is my master, death my mistress"?


Phoenix Lord Maugan Ra


----------



## Baron Spikey

Stephen_Newman said:


> 7. Name the inquisitor who led the first assault on Ichar IV ahead of Kraken (the hive fleet)?


Inquisitor Kryptman


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Okay.... Seems this is way too easy since all apart from the baron have answered correctly.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Stephen_Newman said:


> Okay.... Seems this is way too easy since all apart from the baron have answered correctly.


Oh I am a silly old sausage


Stephen_Newman said:


> 7. Name the inquisitor who led the first assault on Ichar IV ahead of Kraken (the hive fleet)?


Inquisitor Angmar


----------



## Stephen_Newman

That's better! It is actually Angmar but I'll let you off.

As a side note can any one give ItsPLug 5 rep since it has been too recent since I gave him some.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Since these are being answered faaaar too quickly here is a few more to keep you occupied among those not yet answered:

1. Who said the quotation "Come forth you mighty warriors, gather under the bloodstained banners and grisly trophies of conquest."?

8. (Non 40K related) In the TV show Friends who suggested Monica become a chef? ANSWERED

9. What is the name of the Wraithguard that normally accompanies Spiritseer Iyanna Arienal?

10. What was the message received before the Assyri Devastation? ANSWERED

11. How many space marine chapters are believed to have gone renegade and now serve the ruinous powers? ANSWERED

12. Who is Brother Damos of the Angels Porphyr? ANSWERED

13. During the war on Kraken (the hive fleet) where did the Scythes of the Emperor make their last stand? ANSWERED

14. Who was a tutor to commander farsight? ANSWERED


----------



## WhoHitJohn?

> 13. During the war on Kraken (the hive fleet) where did the Scythes of the Emperor make their last stand?


That would be on their homeworld of Sotha


----------



## OIIIIIIO

12. Who is Brother Damos of the Angels Porphyr?

A model of the devastator doctrine and commander of the 9th company. 300 years of service before he got bombed to shit. The apothecaries could not put him back together but, he railed to keep fighting. They interred him in a sarcophagus. 3 thousand years later he still fights.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Talth the Wicked is correct but Sotha is not the answer I am looking for Who Hit John-Sorry!


----------



## darkreever

Yeah Sotha was the first thing that came to mind when I saw that questions as well. In essence it was the final stand for eighty percent of the chapter, and it being to soon prevents me from saying the name of the world that was to be the final stand of the remnants of the chapter.


----------



## Worldkiller

Its tomorrow in my corner of the world.
10. What was the message received before the Assyri Devastation?

A: We warned you of the price of your actions, now you must pay it in full - in blood.


----------



## ckcrawford

> 11. How many space marine chapters are believed to have gone renegade and now serve the ruinous powers?


A. I think its about 50 chapters.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Correct!-for both!

Also at Darkreever and others since you technically (apart from the baron) answered yesterday I see no reason to not have another go today.


----------



## Snowy

14. Who was a Tutor to Commander Farsight

Commander Puretide


----------



## deathbringer

8. (Non 40K related) In the TV show Friends who suggested Monica become a chef?

Chandler... yeah i went there, i have the most oestrogen in this cult
does this mean i cant answer a 40k question?


----------



## dark angel

> 13. During the war on Kraken (the hive fleet) where did the Scythes of the Emperor make their last stand?


That would be Miral


----------



## gally912

Stephen_Newman said:


> 11. How many space marine chapters are believed to have gone renegade and now serve the ruinous powers? ANSWERED


But tis a trick question, as all history of these chapters is expunged from imperial records, so there would really be no way of knowing, ya?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

All of the above questions guessed have been answered!!

Just a few left now...


----------



## hippypancake

1. Who said the quotation "Come forth you mighty warriors, gather under the bloodstained banners and grisly trophies of conquest."?

I don't know for sure but I think it w as Calgar?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Sorry Wrong answer!


----------



## OIIIIIIO

1. Who said the quotation "Come forth you mighty warriors, gather under the bloodstained banners and grisly trophies of conquest."?

Its from the Catechism of the Autoculus of Mars


----------



## Primarch Lorgar

I shotgun next quiz master!:biggrin:


----------



## darkreever

Maybe you missed when Baron said it the first time, so let me bring the quote up for you:



Baron Spikey said:


> Right no more questions from *Primarch Lorgar*, that was intensely painful show of incompetence.



No offense, but that one question was absolutely painful in and of itself; now you want to do a whole slew of them?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Well done everyone just 2 questions left! Here they are again since they are a few pages back-it also brings us back on topic.

1. Who said the quotation "Come forth you mighty warriors, gather under the bloodstained banners and grisly trophies of conquest."?

9. What is the name of the Wraithguard that normally accompanies Spiritseer Iyanna Arienal? ANSWERED

Both are worth 5 rep and will be answered by midnight or I will since I am holiday from tomorrow!


----------



## darkreever

Stephen_Newman said:


> 9. What is the name of the Wraithguard that normally accompanies Spiritseer Iyanna Arienal?


I do believe that is Althenian; would you like what aspect he was an exarch of and the name of the battle he fell in?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Darkreever is correct!

No the fact he is a fire dragon exarch who fell in the battle of 200 pyres was not required.

Unfortunately I still need to spread some rep around before I can rep you again.


----------



## darkreever

Yeah as I've said before, I don't do it for the rep so don't worry so much about that.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Since I need to sleep the answer is:

"Come forth you mighty warriors, gather under the bloodstained banners and grisly trophies of conquest."

This quote was said by Warmaster Solar Marcharius (End pages just before references to units)

This is Stephen_Newman signing off until a week tomorrow-See y'all later!!:thank_you:


----------



## WhoHitJohn?

> But tis a trick question, as all history of these chapters is expunged from imperial records, so there would really be no way of knowing, ya?


Well not really because in most of the background for the renegade chapters in the chaos marines codex or at least the ew one can't find my older versions its says what they used to be called, so it wouldnt be hard to have a educated guess

and as for my last answer it proves that sleep deprevation and questions equal computing errors :crazy:


----------



## Baron Spikey

Stephen_Newman said:


> Since I need to sleep the answer is:
> 
> "Come forth you mighty warriors, gather under the bloodstained banners and grisly trophies of conquest."
> 
> This quote was said by Warmaster Solar Marcharius (End pages just before references to units)
> 
> This is Stephen_Newman signing off until a week tomorrow-See y'all later!!:thank_you:


Oh cock, I was thinking to myself a couple of hours ago 'I bet it's Marcharius', bugger all to hell.


----------



## hippypancake

DIBS!

1. Who said "Arm yourselves, fools the enemy are within us!" 5 Rep
2. Who really started the Heresy? 1 rep
3. Which Space Marine chapter have the most body hair? xD 8 Rep
4. (Metallica fan moment) who says "RIDE THE LIGHTNING" 5 Rep
5. What is the tactical squads job as set by the codex astartes? 4 Rep
6. Who was able to beat Horus in hand to hand combat? 1 Rep each (Don't know if it goes against the rules but you get one rep for each one you know Big E doesn't count -_- no "no duh")
7. Who was killing the loyalists in Hells Night by Nick Kyme? 5 Rep
8. Who said "Do not fail your Brothers. Though their bodies die, their spirit must return to the Chapter. That is your charge. "? 5 Rep
9. How many Hive Fleets were there? 7 Rep

GL/HF


----------



## OIIIIIIO

9. How many Hive Fleets were there? 7 Rep

6 in the new dex


----------



## Zodd

3. Which Space Marine chapter have the most body hair? xD 8 Rep

-Space Wolves.


----------



## WhoHitJohn?

> Who said "Do not fail your Brothers. Though their bodies die, their spirit must return to the Chapter. That is your charge. "? 5 Rep


Thats part of the Medic Credo is it not


----------



## gauntsghost025

hippypancake said:


> DIBS!
> 
> 
> 2. Who really started the Heresy? 1 rep


Erebus from the Word Bearers


----------



## Baron Spikey

Question 2) and 6) seem to require opinions rather than definitive answers.

2) for instance can be answered in at_ least_ 3 different ways, all equally true.

In these circumstances I think it would be wise to include a reference with your answer otherwise it's going to be hard to judge.


----------



## darkreever

That true, and question two is actually very much open to interpretation. I could say the Emperor himself started the Heresy, as he chastised Lorgar, who fell, and a bunch of things happened, and bam Heresy.


----------



## gally912

hippypancake said:


> 8. Who said "Do not fail your Brothers. Though their bodies die, their spirit must return to the Chapter. That is your charge. "


That would be the Votus Apothecarius....

so I think WhoHitJohn has it... but I suppose it depends on what you were looking for.


----------



## hippypancake

Sorry Tal but your incorrect, 

John, Zodd are right

and Gaunt's Ghost knew what I was talking about sorry I should of clarified which person.

rep on the way

For question 6 I have only heard of two primarchs beating him


----------



## OIIIIIIO

9. How many Hive Fleets were there? 7 Rep


hmm ... 3 main then as all others are splinters of them


----------



## ItsPug

hippypancake said:


> 5. What is the tactical squads job as set by the codex astartes? 4 Rep


To provide the backbone of a Space Marine army by fulfilling the full range of battlefield roles, hold ground, provide fire support or charge into close combat.


----------



## WhoHitJohn?

> 6. Who was able to beat Horus in hand to hand combat?


well i know Leman Russ beat him and i guessing that being as Horus feared Guilliman he did as well


----------



## hippypancake

sorry tal still no xD

and John your right about Leman Russ but idk if papa smurf beat him he's not the one I'm thinking about...but I thought you only get one a day?


EDIT:

days up

1.. Who said "Arm yourselves, fools the enemy are within us!" 5 Rep
Last words of Marine Psyker Troos

2. Who really started the Heresy? 1 rep
Erebus was the answer I was looking for

3. Which Space Marine chapter have the most body hair? xD 8 Rep
Space Pups

4. (Metallica fan moment) who says "RIDE THE LIGHTNING" 5 Rep
Poena Metallica's Battlecry

5. What is the tactical squads job as set by the codex astartes? 4 Rep
The answer stated I except but I was also looking for "The tactical squad shall draw the enemies fire so the devastator squad can attack from a more powerful location" I love the cannon fodder line

6. Who was able to beat Horus in hand to hand combat? 1 Rep each (Don't know if it goes against the rules but you get one rep for each one you know Big E doesn't count -_- no "no duh")
I was looking for San (I think I remember him beating Horus in close combat once) and Leman Russ

7. Who was killing the loyalists in Hells Night by Nick Kyme? 5 Rep
The angered spirits of a massacre on their planet

8. Who said "Do not fail your Brothers. Though their bodies die, their spirit must return to the Chapter. That is your charge. "? 5 Rep
Medic Credo

9. How many Hive Fleets were there? 7 Rep
This I was looking for all the Hive Fleets mentioned in the 40k history which is amazingly 13 individual Hive Fleets


thank you for playing


----------



## WhoHitJohn?

> ...but I thought you only get one a day?


i answer one yesterday (saturday) and then one today (sunday) is that not one a day in acordance with the rules? 

And


> 8. Who said "Do not fail your Brothers. Though their bodies die, their spirit must return to the Chapter. That is your charge. "? 5 Rep


as it states that answer was worth 5 but you only gave me 1 what going on dude


----------



## Baron Spikey

If you can't hand out more than 1 or 2 Rep then don't put the value of your questions higher than that, unless you specifically ask for help rewarding people- even then try to stay under a maximum of 5 Rep.


----------



## WhoHitJohn?

i was just wundering who had been named next quiz master and when they where going to post up some questions??


----------



## DonFer

WhoHitJohn? said:


> i was just wundering who had been named next quiz master and when they where going to post up some questions??


You just did:grin:


----------



## WhoHitJohn?

lol ok ill think of some but they wont be high rep


----------



## WhoHitJohn?

Right i can not give out anything greater than one rep per question so any help would be greatly appreciated, ill put the question all at one rep and then if anyone wishies to help let me know which question you wish to 'rep help' with :thank_you:

so here are the questions;

1.) Who said "The psyker cadre that advises my High Command have divined, through the Emperor’s Tarot, that just such a regiment will be able to protect the Imperium from all of its foes"? (1 Rep) ANSWERED

2) Which Land Raider variant was created to take on 'The Ring Of Death' during the Horus Heresy? (1 Rep) ANSWERED

3) Which Inquisitor was sent to retrieve the Hand of Darkness from Purgatory? (1 Rep) ANSWERED

4) Name both types of Emperor Titan? (1 Rep) ANSWERED

5) What is the name Of the ShadowSword, that is apart of Operation Thunderstorm? (1Rep) Answered


----------



## ItsPug

WhoHitJohn? said:


> 4) Name both types of Emperor Titan? (1 Rep)


Imperator and Warmonger


----------



## Khorne's Fist

> 2) Which Land Raider variant was created to take on 'The Ring Of Death' during the Horus Heresy? (1 Rep)


The spartan.


----------



## Worldkiller

1.) Who said "The psyker cadre that advises my High Command have divined, through the Emperor’s Tarot, that just such a regiment will be able to protect the Imperium from all of its foes"? (1 Rep)

A: Ursarkar_E._Creed


----------



## ckcrawford

> 3) Which Inquisitor was sent to retrieve the Hand of Darkness from Purgatory? (1 Rep)


A: Inquisitor Horst


----------



## WhoHitJohn?

wow i really need to think harder with my question 4 out of 5 answered with in what 3 hours :shok: and correctly

only one left is 

5) What is the name Of the ShadowSword, that is apart of Operation Thunderstorm? (1 Rep) Answered


----------



## Geist

5) What is the name Of the ShadowSword, that is apart of Operation Thunderstorm? (1 Rep)

Angel of the Apocalypse


----------



## ckcrawford

WhoHitJohn? said:


> wow i really need to think harder with my question 4 out of 5 answered with in what 3 hours :shok: and correctly
> 
> only one left is
> 
> 5) What is the name Of the ShadowSword, that is apart of Operation Thunderstorm? (1 Rep)


Don't worry at least I thought they were hard questions. If I had not had a whole suitcase of books on the 40k realm I would be totally lost


----------



## WhoHitJohn?

Ok thats me done for this time, someone elses turn


----------



## ckcrawford

If no one minds, I wouldn't mind posting some questions. I'l be posting them up in about five hours. Do not fret if they aren't up on time, they will be up.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Cool, this should be interesting. To ease your questioning I'll post up the rules so no one can say they didn't see them before they start answering your questions.



> *Rules:*
> 
> *You can only answer a single question each day*, this is to prevent the same handful of people dominating the ‘quiz’ and allow everyone to have a fair shot.
> For example: If I was to submit 3 questions in one post you would have to choose which one to answer rather than being able to answer them all, the same with any other questions I post on that day.
> 
> If you disagree with how I judge the answers given- sucks to be you I’m not forcing you to play, this is just meant to be a bit of fun and hopefully educational. :grin:
> 
> Everyone will need to quote the whole question in their post (along with the answer obviously), rather than just the number. This is just to make things easier for the host. Anyone not abiding by this rule from now on, will not recieve their reputation - even if they answered the question correctly (this rule has been added to the front post). Much appriciated.


Now we appear to have had some confusion as to what constitutes a 'day'- if quiz masters can now in the future clarify the situation when they post their questions please, i.e a day might literraly only last till midnight strikes, meaning people can then choose another question to answer, or a day might be the 24 hr period starting from when the questions were posted. 

I leave it up to each individual quiz master, but know that if you don't clarify it passing midnight will count and allow people to answer again.


----------



## ckcrawford

My bad Baron I keep on moving around a lot so I keep on forgetting time changes. I think I'm currently 5 hours difference from UK time. So my questions I'l save for tomorrow. Ill make a little more of them to compensate for today. You guys can start answering once they are posted they will end by 11:59 pm UK time on the 21st.

1. According to what BL fluff _currently_, who was responsible for giving the command on firing on the returning DA from Caliban after the war on Terra which eventually destroyed Caliban? 2pts

2. Which of Nathaniel Garro's brothers turns into a daemon? 3pts

3. On Sixty-Three Nineteen, Jubal is found by Loken before turning into a daemon. What name does he keep on mentioning before he turns? 4pts

4. Grey Knight Alaric is slave to which khorne daemon as a gladiator? 5pts


----------



## OIIIIIIO

2. Which of Nathaniel Garro's brothers turns into a daemon? 3pts

Solun Decius


----------



## Worldkiller

2.Which of Nathaniel Garro's brothers turns into a daemon? 3pts

A: Solun Decius


----------



## WhoHitJohn?

1. According to what BL fluff currently, who was responsible for giving the command on firing on the returning DA from Caliban after the war on Terra which eventually destroyed Caliban? 2pts

i may be wrong but is that not Astelan, and the book is Angel of Darkness i can't tell exactly what the question want if it wants both or just the one so ive put both


----------



## ckcrawford

Good Job, question 1 and 2 are both answered! Sorry *Worldkiller* but not fast enough. I will be adding 4 more questions tonight.


----------



## gauntsghost025

ckcrawford said:


> 3. On Sixty-Three Nineteen, Jubal is found by Loken before turning into a daemon. What name does he keep on mentioning before he turns? 4pts


Samus I believe.


----------



## gally912

ckcrawford said:


> 4. Grey Knight Alaric is slave to which khorne daemon as a gladiator? 5pts


I'm going to go with: Arguthrax the Magnificent, the Despoiler of Kolchadon, the Bloody Hand of Skerentis Minor, the End of Empires.

Although really, he was the direct slave of Duke Venalitor.


----------



## ckcrawford

5. What is the name of the Imperial Fleet Vessel controlled by Librarian Mhotep of the Thousand Sons Legion? 2pts

6. Lucius tricked what captain during the fight on Istaavan III in killing his own men?3pts

7. During the battle of Istaavan V who is referred to as the _Red Angel_?4pts

8. Lucius switches sides in Istaavan III by using who's helmet to contact the traitors? 5pts


----------



## ckcrawford

congrats 3 and 4 are answered!

Edit: time ends at 11:59 London time to answer the other four then someone else should ask some questions. Il still give points out though as I don't think its fair not to give enough time for them to get answered


----------



## OIIIIIIO

5. What is the name of the Imperial Fleet Vessel controlled by Librarian Mhotep of the Thousand Sons Legion? 2pts

Waning Moon


----------



## ckcrawford

correct. you may have to wait for your two points though. Could someone please help this man or woman with two rep.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

ckcrawford said:


> Could someone please help this man or woman with two rep.


Done.:victory:



> 8. Lucius switches sides in Istaavan III by using who's helmet to contact the traitors? 5pts


Saul Tarvitz?


----------



## darkreever

ckcrawford said:


> 6. Lucius tricked what captain during the fight on Istaavan III in killing his own men?3pts


Probably Solomon Demeter or however the name is spelled.


----------



## ckcrawford

Darkreever is correct. 

Sorry but Saul Tarvitz is not the answer I'm looking for. Keep looking though and you will find it.


----------



## Baron Spikey

ckcrawford said:


> 8. Lucius switches sides in Istaavan III by using who's helmet to contact the traitors? 5pts


Chaplain Charmosian (I think that's how you spell his name) after dueling with him on top of the Chaplain's Land Raider.


----------



## Captain Stillios

ckcrawford said:


> 7. During the battle of Istaavan V who is referred to as the _Red Angel_?4pts


Angron Primarch of the World Eaters, I belieive it was Corax who calls him that


----------



## ckcrawford

Congratulations, all answers have been answered correctly



Captain Stillios said:


> Angron Primarch of the World Eaters, I belieive it was Corax who calls him that


Yes you are right, I forgot he was called that in Raven's Flight. He also is also mentioned that in Fulgrim.


----------



## Starbuck

Hey ck if its alright i would like to post up a few questions later tonight.


----------



## ckcrawford

Starbuck said:


> Hey ck if its alright i would like to post up a few questions later tonight.


Yah man no problem, I said before I was done. You may proceed.k:


----------



## Starbuck

Ok here we go sorry for the low rep that and how easy these might be.
1.) Who said "Over half a million fighting men and thirty thousand tanks are mine to command. Emperor show mercy to the fool that stands against me, for I shall not.(2 rep)
2.) Where does the imperial guard regiment know as the "skull takers" hail from? (1 rep)
3.)What are the last recorded words of Commissar Yarrick? (2 rep)
4.) When was the outset of the salonika Crusade? (1 rep)


----------



## hippypancake

Starbuck said:


> Ok
> 1.) Who said "Over half a million fighting men and thirty thousand tanks are mine to command. Emperor show mercy to the fool that stands against me, for I shall not.(2 rep)


Warmaster Demitrius?


----------



## ckcrawford

> 3.)What are the last recorded words of Commissar Yarrick? (2 rep)


"Heroes of Armageddon! You have withstood the evil savagery of the Orks, and they have nothing left for you to fear. So raise high the black banners of vengeance - now is our time."


----------



## Starbuck

Both correct!


----------



## Commissar Ploss

ckcrawford said:


> "Heroes of Armageddon! You have withstood the evil savagery of the Orks, and they have nothing left for you to fear. So raise high the black banners of vengeance - now is our time."


GAH! :ireful2: dick and balls! i so wanted that one! :ireful2: *grumble, grumble, grumble...*

CP


----------



## hippypancake

Starbuck said:


> 2.) Where does the imperial guard regiment know as the "skull takers" hail from?


Well its a new day so its time for a new answer  Kanak?


----------



## gauntsghost025

Starbuck said:


> 4.) When was the outset of the salonika Crusade? (1 rep)


What is 733.M38 Alex?


----------



## Starbuck

Both correct again! I take it you had your 4th Ed ig codex handy eh hippy?


----------



## hippypancake

my friend plays them as his IG army


----------



## Starbuck

Haha yeah was flipping through it and said why not I'll throw some out there. Oh and would someone please give hippy his 1 rep I can't, gotta spread the love first.


----------



## ckcrawford

Starbuck said:


> Haha yeah was flipping through it and said why not I'll throw some out there. Oh and would someone please give hippy his 1 rep I can't, gotta spread the love first.


It has been done


----------



## Baron Spikey

I am claiming tomorrow's Corner, this is not a dibbs but a polite announcement...you may continue as before.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Here you go, my first go at 40k quiz master in a fair while:

*1)* Which Ork Waaagh! started on Guilus II? _(5 Rep)_

*2)* How many Necrons guarded the tomb of the Nightbringer? _(5 Rep)_

*3)* Who is quoted as saying, 'There are no miracles. There are only men'? _(3 Rep)_
*
4)* Who wrote, 'Of creations most foul I beheld the Lord of All and knew that I was dead'? _(5 Rep)_

*5)* When was the Heretic Archivist of the Gethseman Reclusium executed? _(6 Rep)_


----------



## lordjerry777

3 there are no miracles. there are only men
is the emperor corect?


----------



## OIIIIIIO

1) Which Ork Waaagh! started on Guilus II? (5 Rep)

Waaagh Gogard


----------



## Baron Spikey

lordjerry777 said:


> 3 there are no miracles. there are only men
> is the emperor corect?


No. Please quote the question when you answer as well, thanks


Talthewicked said:


> 1) Which Ork Waaagh! started on Guilus II? (5 Rep)
> 
> Waaagh Gogard


Correcto-mundo.


Just so there's no room for confusion- if you answer one of my questions you can't answer another- I don't care if it passes midnight and it's technically a new day.


----------



## darkreever

Baron Spikey said:


> *
> 4)* Who wrote, 'Of creations most foul I beheld the Lord of All and knew that I was dead'? _(5 Rep)_


This one should be Inquisitor Brand


----------



## Baron Spikey

darkreever said:


> This one should be Inquisitor Brand


Should be and is.


----------



## ItsPug

Baron Spikey said:


> *5)* When was the Heretic Archivist of the Gethseman Reclusium executed? _(6 Rep)_


936 M.41 IIRC


----------



## Baron Spikey

ItsPug said:


> 936 M.41 IIRC


So very close (a lot closer than I can let on really) but no cigar.


----------



## Starbuck

Baron Spikey said:


> *5)* When was the Heretic Archivist of the Gethseman Reclusium executed? _(6 Rep)_


937 M.41 IIRC


----------



## Baron Spikey

Starbuck said:


> 937 M.41 IIRC


Nope, and to save you the bother it's not 935 either


----------



## ItsPug

Baron Spikey said:


> *5)* When was the Heretic Archivist of the Gethseman Reclusium executed? _(6 Rep)_


DAMN THE TYPOS 963.M41!


----------



## Baron Spikey

ItsPug said:


> DAMN THE TYPOS 963.M41!


Yup that be the answer :biggrin:

Edit: d'oh can't give you Rep right now, can anyone else help me out by giving this misbegotten traveller 6 Rep?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Baron Spikey said:


> Edit: d'oh can't give you Rep right now, can anyone else help me out by giving this misbegotten traveller 6 Rep?


Done.:victory:


----------



## gauntsghost025

Baron Spikey said:


> *3)* Who is quoted as saying, 'There are no miracles. There are only men'? _(3 Rep)_


Who is Saint Sabbat?


----------



## Zodd

2) How many Necrons guarded the tomb of the Nightbringer? (5 Rep)

- I belive there were 4 guardians in the antechamber.


----------



## hippypancake

Zodd said:


> 2) How many Necrons guarded the tomb of the Nightbringer? (5 Rep)
> 
> - I belive there were 4 guardians in the antechamber.


I thought that it was 4 necron lords...but then again they probably can fall under the term "Guardians


----------



## Baron Spikey

gauntsghost025 said:


> Who is Saint Sabbat?





Zodd said:


> 2) How many Necrons guarded the tomb of the Nightbringer? (5 Rep)
> 
> - I belive there were 4 guardians in the antechamber.


Both correct.

And that's me done for now- have fun, don't kill each other. Ciao


----------



## Stephen_Newman

It's just too hard sometimes to avoid the urge......


----------



## Primarch Lorgar

nothing for a while, so why not some new questions, if any of these suck, ignore them. (beware, one is a trick question)

What chapter was sent to protcet Nova Terra from the tyranids? (4 rep) ANSWERED

Where did Drakan Vangoich hide from the space marine task force? (3 rep) ANSWERED

who said, "If all else fails, duck"? (3 rep) ANSWERED

what is the newest star system in the galaxy? (2 rep)

who said "for every battle honour, a thousand heroes die, unsung and un remembered."? (2 rep) ANSWERED

rep will be given within 1 days of being answered, you have until thursday! GO!!!:biggrin:


----------



## ckcrawford

> What chapter was sent to protcet Nova Terra from the tyranids? (4 rep


)

A: Sons of Guilleman


----------



## hippypancake

Primarch Lorgar said:


> who said, "If all else fails, duck"? (3 rep)


At first I though that was the entire quote but then I remembered Lord corvis and the full quote "If all else fails: duck. As a defensive stratagem it's unreliable, but incredibly reassuring for a moment or two." but for the life of me I don't rember where I heard it but thats my final answer

Lord Corvis of Petrax


----------



## Primarch Lorgar

ckcrawford said:


> )
> 
> A: Sons of Guilleman





hippypancake said:


> At first I though that was the entire quote but then I remembered Lord corvis and the full quote "If all else fails: duck. As a defensive stratagem it's unreliable, but incredibly reassuring for a moment or two." but for the life of me I don't rember where I heard it but thats my final answer
> 
> Lord Corvis of Petrax


both correct!  rep given


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Where did Drakan Vangoich hide from the space marine task force? (3 rep)

This is a typo since it should be Drakan VangoRich. If so then he hid in an assasinorum temple on an unidentified planet from a strike force comprising of battle brothers from the Imperial fists, Sable swords and Halo brethren chapters.


----------



## Primarch Lorgar

Stephen_Newman said:


> Where did Drakan Vangoich hide from the space marine task force? (3 rep)
> 
> This is a typo since it should be Drakan VangoRich. If so then he hid in an assasinorum temple on an unidentified planet from a strike force comprising of battle brothers from the Imperial fists, Sable swords and Halo brethren chapters.


correct, my apologies bout the typo, rep given!:blush:


----------



## Zodd

who said "for every battle honour, a thousand heroes die, unsung and un remembered."? (2 rep)

- Nobody .

It's a proverb i think. And as far as i remember the unsung heroes die alone.


----------



## Primarch Lorgar

Zodd said:


> who said "for every battle honour, a thousand heroes die, unsung and un remembered."? (2 rep)
> 
> - Nobody .
> 
> It's a proverb i think. And as far as i remember the unsung heroes die alone.


correct! rep given! you found my trick question!:grin:


----------



## Primarch Lorgar

only 1 day left: the question left is

what is the newset star system in the galaxy? (2 rep)

Hint: it's in the BGB


----------



## Zodd

what is the newset star system in the galaxy? (2 rep)

Hint: it's in the BGB

- then i would guess it is : the Pleuric System.


----------



## ClassyRaptor

Zodd said:


> what is the newset star system in the galaxy? (2 rep)
> 
> Hint: it's in the BGB
> 
> - then i would guess it is : the Pleuric System.


I was sure you couldn't answer more then 2.

Is it the Pleuric system? :biggrin:


----------



## Primarch Lorgar

your both right, so rep for everyone!!!!!:victory:

(gotta spred some rep before I can rep you again zodd)


----------



## ckcrawford

1.) What is the era called in which many warlords were fighting for control of Terra? 1rep

2.) Name two successor chapters from the Blood Angels that were or are renegade. 2rep

3.) What specific race is responsible for Chaplain Xaivier's Death of the Salamanders? 3rep

4.) What army was responsible for cleansing the Hrud? 4rep

5.) According to eldar mythology, who is considered the "smith god"? 5rep


----------



## bobss

ckcrawford said:


> 1.)
> 
> 5.) According to eldar mythology, who is considered the "smith god"? 5rep


The Eldar God is Vaul. Who forged 99 blades for Khaine against the Nightbringer? Anyway, Vaul.:victory:


----------



## ckcrawford

That is correct. 5 is answered


----------



## Pathfinder201

ckcrawford said:


> 2.) Name two successor chapters from the Blood Angels that were or are renegade. 2rep


2.) The knights of blood and lamenters who sided with astral claws during the whole tyrant of badab


----------



## dark angel

> 4.) What army was responsible for cleansing the Hrud? 4rep


Iron Warriors I believe.


----------



## hippypancake

ckcrawford said:


> 1.) What is the era called in which many warlords were fighting for control of Terra? 1rep


...The age of strife?


----------



## gen.ahab

ck..... you may want to go with some harder questions. A monkey could get most of these right. lol


----------



## Davidicus 40k

ckcrawford said:


> 3.) What specific race is responsible for Chaplain Xaivier's Death of the Salamanders? 3rep


Dark Eldar.

gen.ahab, shh, I need more Rep :grin:.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

3.) What specific race is responsible for Chaplain Xaivier's Death of the Salamanders? 3rep

I believe he was killed by the Dark Eldar.


----------



## ckcrawford

Davidicus 40k got it first. But all questions have been answered. And yes, pretty much every question in here can be found on one website just thought this thread needed some action so I put it on fire.


----------



## hippypancake

1. How many forge worlds are part of the Sol System? (you got to name them as well) 1 rep

2. Who's fortress was Warsmith Kolvax fortress said to rival and where is Kolvax's fortress located? 1 rep

3. Who was the only Last Chancer that lived through the trilogy? 1 rep

4. What assassin uses hyperpolymorphine and is a rogue? +1 rep

5. Who was the first Grand Master of Assassins? +1 rep

6. What god is suppose to awaken when all the Eldar die? +1 rep

cheers mates


----------



## Stephen_Newman

6. What god is suppose to awaken when all the Eldar die? +1 rep

The god that will rise is the god of the dead, known as Ynnead


----------



## OIIIIIIO

4. What assassin uses hyperpolymorphine and is a rogue? +1 rep



Asaid Virenus


----------



## Primarch Lorgar

hippypancake said:


> 5. Who was the first Grand Master of Assassins? +1 rep


Drakan Vangoich


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Funny cause you made the same spelling error as before. Do not think it was him though. Although he is an infamous grand master.


----------



## Zodd

5. Who was the first Grand Master of Assassins? +1 rep

- Malcador the Sigillite was the first i believe.


----------



## Deathscythe4722

hippypancake said:


> 3. Who was the only Last Chancer that lived through the trilogy? 1 rep


I believe that would be Colonel Schaeffer


----------



## ckcrawford

> 2. Who's fortress was Warsmith Kolvax fortress said to rival and where is Kolvax's fortress located? 1 rep


It was suppose to have rivaled Perturabo's and it was located on the planet Forgefane before being destroyed by the tyranids.

... sad story really


----------



## ItsPug

hippypancake said:


> 1. How many forge worlds are part of the Sol System? (you got to name them as well) 1 rep


IIRC 2, Jupiter and Mars


----------



## hippypancake

correct on all counts..except for your's lorgar...sorry don't kill me xD


----------



## Primarch Lorgar

don't worry, I only every go as far as to mangle people!:laugh::laughyou think I'm joking? soon you'll learn a hard leason!):shok:


----------



## hippypancake

Primarch Lorgar said:


> don't worry, I only every go as far as to mangle people!:laugh::laughyou think I'm joking? soon you'll learn a hard leason!):shok:


sigged ftw


----------



## Primarch Lorgar

wooo! first time sigged, a surprise, right??!!:victory:


----------



## hippypancake

Wow this has been dormant for too long xD

What is the Tome of Karbennian? ANSWERED
Who and what is Periclitor? ANSWERED
What are/were the six planets in the Segmentum Obscurus?-Null & Void
What is a Baby Ogryn? ANSWERED 
What is "Doing a Yarrick"? ANSWERED
What is a InfilTraitor?
What is a Catachan Kiss? ANSWERED
What is a Plank? ANSWERED
What is Obscura?
What is a Nine-Seventies? ANSWERED
and finally
What is a "One-Way Ticket"? ANSWERED

all above questions are 1 rep point each


----------



## Doelago

hippypancake said:


> Wow this has been dormant for too long xD
> 
> 
> What is a Catachan Kiss?



A headbutt I think...


----------



## Mossy Toes

hippypancake said:


> What is a Baby Ogryn?


 A Catachan! :biggrin:

And...I really think that there are more than six planets in the Segmentum Obscurus. In fact, I'd go so far as to hazard that I know it. If you're asking us to name six of the planets in it...that's different.


----------



## Worldkiller

Periclitor is a marine of the Night Lords who became a daemon lord.


----------



## Chompy Bits

What is a "One-Way Ticket"?

I think it's a grav-schute landing


----------



## hippypancake

all four of you are correct

@Mossy I only know of four discovered planets in that sector but if someone has a source (not a Lux-Source though xD) I will count it as one of the six needed


----------



## Baron Spikey

hippypancake said:


> all four of you are correct
> 
> @Mossy I only know of four discovered planets in that sector but if someone has a source (not a Lux-Source though xD) I will count it as one of the six needed


I could easily name about 20+ planets in the Segmentum Obscurus, all I need to do is look at any Codex and there are at least 8 or 9, if I were to look at the Eye of Terror Codex I'd probably get at least another 10.

I consider this question null and void.


----------



## Mossy Toes

hippypancake said:


> all four of you are correct
> 
> @Mossy I only know of four discovered planets in that *sector *but if someone has a source (not a Lux-Source though xD) I will count it as one of the six needed


A Segmentum is not, by any means, a sector.


----------



## piemaster

Do a Yarrick - Take a trophy from a slain enemy.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

What is the Tome of Karbennian?

This was written by the eldar harlequin Karbennian which allegedly contained instructions to reach the black library through the webway.


----------



## hippypancake

Baron Spikey said:


> I could easily name about 20+ planets in the Segmentum Obscurus, all I need to do is look at any Codex and there are at least 8 or 9, if I were to look at the Eye of Terror Codex I'd probably get at least another 10.
> 
> I consider this question null and void.


My apologies thanks for editing that


----------



## Zodd

hippypancake said:


> What is a Nine-Seventies


The Nine-seventy is a compact shovel with a "T" handled, collapsible shaft and spade-like point with sharpened edges.


----------



## ItsPug

hippypancake said:


> What is a Plank?


An idiot, also derogatory term for an ogyrn


----------



## piemaster

Plank - idiot, also a derogatory term for an Ogryn.
(I'm sure I answered this one already but I must not have posted it correctly)


EDIT - damn! Pipped to the post!


----------



## hippypancake

Zodd and Pug are right +rep coming your way

two more are left


----------



## darklove

hippypancake said:


> Wow this has been dormant for too long xD
> 
> 
> What is Obscura?
> 
> 
> all above questions are 1 rep point each


Obscura is a narcotic illegal in the Imperium, mainly due to the disasterous effects it has on ordinary people.


----------



## The_Inquisitor

An InfilTraitor is a sort of biologically engineered spy, who is unaware they are a spy until a certain programme kicks in, causing them to turn traitor on anyone they are with. Angelina Jolie's new film "Salt" deals with a similar issue.

L.


----------



## The Boz

SPOILER ALERT! DO NOT READ IF YOU WANT TO WATCH SALT FOR THE FIRST TIME WITHOUT HAVING THE MIDDLE OF THE MOVIE SPOILED IN A VERY MODERATE MANNER!
Salt is not even close to being an InfilTraitor. She knows what she is.


----------



## hippypancake

both correct thank you for playing


----------



## Stephen_Newman

I shall come up with some when I can be bothered to wake up.


----------



## Doelago

Stephen_Newman said:


> I shall come up with some when I can be bothered to wake up.


I does sound like you would already have woken up...


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Yawn. Sorry to keep you waiting. Got distracted fixing the house so here they are.

When the Eldar first arrived each of the gods gave them a gift for a certain purpose. To get 3 rep name what each of the following gods gave. The other 3 rep will be given to correctly answering the purpose for the gift. However I have also placed one fake god. Full rep will be given to the one who gets him:

What did...

1. Vaul give? ANSWERED

2. Morai-heg give?

3. Asuryan give?

4. Cegorach give? ANSWERED

5. Kurnous give?

6. Lileath give?

7. Khaine give?

8. Isha give?


----------



## hippypancake

umm you didn't list a fake god the only one I think you could have listed as "fake" would be Cegorach the Laughing God because he didn't give the eldar anything


----------



## Stephen_Newman

He was the trick god since he did not give the eldar anything +6 rep to you!


----------



## hippypancake

yay! I wish I could answer all of these I could


----------



## ckcrawford

Asuryan made the Asuryan Barrier so that it would divide the realm between the gods and the mortals after Khaine's crazziness.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

No! sorry but that is not a gift. That was made after Isha pleaded with Asuryan to stop Khaine from killing all of her children.


----------



## ckcrawford

Lileath gifted the eldar with fortune and dreams? And I'm just guessing it was to award eldar in performing great deeds.


----------



## The Boz

No soup for you!

There are rules and the consequence for ignoring the rules is negative rep
Baron


----------



## X FiftY 1ne

Morai-heg the Crone. Was the god of Eldar Fate and Souls. This is a guess, but Morai-heg awarded Eldar with purpose in life?


----------



## gally912

Baron Spikey said:


> *Rules:*
> 
> *You can only answer a single question each day*, this is to prevent the same handful of people dominating the ‘quiz’ and allow everyone to have a fair shot.
> For example: If I was to submit 3 questions in one post you would have to choose which one to answer rather than being able to answer them all, the same with any other questions I post on that day.


Just saying. 



Stephen_Newman said:


> What did...
> 
> 1. Vaul give?


Vaul forged the spirit stones


----------



## hippypancake

new day means new answer

What did Vaul give them?

all of you lost! he gave them Artifice so they could make their dreams real!!!!!!


----------



## ckcrawford

lol. crap. makes me sad


----------



## hippypancake

I think when everyone gives up I'm going to answer the rest  I don't collect eldar or anything either xD


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Hippypancake gets it again!

Obviously knows my source. Expecting more experianced players to get more later in day. 

Can someone help me out by giving him +6 rep since I need to spread it first.


----------



## hippypancake

I'll send you a PM of my source and you tell me


----------



## Serpion5

Q: What did Asuryan give them?

A: The gift of life.

The reason is a toughie. So they could live, I suppose? :scratchhead:


EDIT: I`ll rep Hippy for ya. k: Gave him 4, he still needs 2.


----------



## Doelago

Serpion5 said:


> Q: What did Asuryan give them?
> 
> A: The gift of life.
> 
> The reason is a toughie. So they could live, I suppose? :scratchhead:
> 
> 
> EDIT: I`ll rep Hippy for ya. k: Gave him 4, he still needs 2.


I will give it to him...


----------



## Baron Spikey

I dealt with Boz and altered his post- you may continue unmolested.


----------



## Vaz

Unmolested?


----------



## hippypancake

xD omg! its pedobear!

oh btw got my rep thanks guys


----------



## Doelago

The Boz said:


> No soup for you!
> 
> There are rules and the consequence for ignoring the rules is negative rep
> Baron


Well done Baron! k:k:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Well the hippy has the correct source.


----------



## ckcrawford

I'll think about some for tomorrow, so I'll post them tonight so people can get a head start.


----------



## The Boz

Sorry, I thought that was all just one multi-part question.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Technically mine still stand. Although I just think the hippy is going to be the only one answering them.


----------



## ckcrawford

Stephen_Newman said:


> Technically mine still stand. Although I just think the hippy is going to be the only one answering them.


i thought he answered all of them, my apologize, proceed.


----------



## The Boz

OK, let's try again with mine, one at a time...
Isha - Isha's tears being spirit stones, maybe?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Nope.

For a clue check out your black library collection.


----------



## ckcrawford

Asuryan gave wisdom so that they would know themselves.

Question: Can I answer when its a next game day or does it have to be 24 hours? Where I am its wednesday still so I was wondering if I could ask in an hour two


----------



## hippypancake

ckcrawford said:


> Asuryan gave wisdom to rule the galaxy
> 
> Question: Can I answer when its a next game day or does it have to be 24 hours?


only half of that is right...I'll give you a hint you got wisdom right


as for me I've come to collect my 6 rep again 

Isha gave them Love so they would know one another


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Actually both of you are correct. However I cannot rep Hippypancake again as I still need to spread the love first.

I also cannot rep CKCrawford. be back in a mo after spreading some.


----------



## ckcrawford

I got hippypancake

by the way does this count as a new question day for me, so I can answer another one?


----------



## hippypancake

I believe it's the time on the website so you still gotta wait for another 5 hours

oh and Newman he edited his post so that it was correct

oh btw if it's just ckcraw and myself that are answering these would it be ok if I listed all of them so we could finish this?


----------



## ckcrawford

hey let me get one more. haha


----------



## ckcrawford

Okay its a next quiz day. I say Khain gave the eldar anger so they could protect the god's gifts.

If this is right you owe me 12 rep by the way :victory:


----------



## hippypancake

like he said new day so

Kurnous gave the Eldar desire, that they would know prosperity


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Yeh. both right so 6 for hippy and 12 for crawford. I think it is time for some new questions.


----------



## ckcrawford

i figure out some for tomorrow but I'll turn them in sometime today hopefully to give a head start.


----------



## hippypancake

aw no more six rep a day


----------



## Stephen_Newman

It was getting waaay too easy.


----------



## hippypancake

Fine then I shall answer all of them now

1. Vaul gave Artifice that they would make their dreams reality

2. Morai-heg gave Foresight that they would know their place in the world (Odd phrasing imho as it should of been Galaxy not world)

3. Asuryan gave Wisdom that they would know themeselves

4. Cegorach gave NOTHING!!!!

5. Kurnous gave Desire, that they would know prosperity

6. Lileath gave Joy that they would know happiness

7. Khaine gave Anger that they would defend the gods gifts

8. Isha gave Love that they would know each other

and that is it


----------



## ckcrawford

What daemon is responsible for the fall of the Eldar Craftworld Kher-Ys?(1rep)

*What is the only daemon to ever survive the Well of Eternity?(1rep)* *Answered*

*On the planet Toreus, Mount Magathon became dominion of what Daemon Lord?(2rep)Answered*

*In the fortress of Khorne, what happens to the souls of cowards and what happens to the souls of those who die in peace("in their sleep)?(2rep) Answered*

*Name the zoanthrope responsible for the destruction of an entire eldar craftworld. Also name the Craftworld.(3rep)Answered*

*What Inquisitor is responsible for exterminatus on Toreus?(3rep)Answered*

*What Warp storm is closest to the planet Attila? (4rep)Answered*


----------



## Stephen_Newman

What Inquisitor is responsible for exterminatus on Toreus?(3rep)

Inquisitor Thrax ordered exterminatus on Toreus.

By the way I now only owe you 5 rep.


----------



## Worldkiller

ckcrawford said:


> What Warp storm is closest to the planet Attila? (4rep)


Storm of the Emperor's Wrath


----------



## Baron Spikey

ckcrawford said:


> Name the zoanthrope responsible for the destruction of an entire eldar craftworld. Also name the Craftworld.(3rep)


Doom of Malan'tai- Craftword Malan'tai (unsurprisingly).


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Disregard as I ate the whole bowl of dumb ass this morning.


----------



## hippypancake

In the fortress of Khorne, what happens to the souls of cowards and what happens to the souls of those who die in peace("in their sleep)?(2rep)

Souls of Cowards get burned in Khornes Chamber...must give off a nice glow

Souls of those who die in peace...idk :*(


----------



## Baron Spikey

ckcrawford said:


> P.S. @ Newman, you owe me 12 rep punk





hippypancake said:


> oh and newman you still owe me 6 rep  xD


I've repped you both so you don't bring up this owing gubbins again (only 5 rep to crawford as Stephen posted).


----------



## ckcrawford

Stephen_Newman said:


> What Inquisitor is responsible for exterminatus on Toreus?(3rep)
> 
> Inquisitor Thrax ordered exterminatus on Toreus.


Correct 



Worldkiller said:


> Storm of the Emperor's Wrath


Sorry you are incorrect, The Storm of the Emperor's Wrath is a major one but not the the closest. The one I'm looking for is somewhat smaller. 




Baron Spikey said:


> Doom of Malan'tai- Craftword Malan'tai (unsurprisingly).


Correct



Talthewicked said:


> Disregard as I ate the whole bowl of dumb ass this morning.


Interesting



hippypancake said:


> In the fortress of Khorne, what happens to the souls of cowards and what happens to the souls of those who die in peace("in their sleep)?(2rep)
> 
> Souls of Cowards get burned in Khornes Chamber...must give off a nice glow
> 
> Souls of those who die in peace...idk :*(


Keep looking...


----------



## hippypancake

Souls of the Peacful deaths slave for Khorne in his armoury


----------



## ckcrawford

hippypancake said:


> Souls of the Peacful deaths slave for Khorne in his armoury


hippypancake is correct

can someone give hippypancake his 2 rep would be much appreciated.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

ckcrawford said:


> hippypancake is correct
> 
> can someone give hippypancake his 2 rep would be much appreciated.


rep given. 

CP


----------



## Chompy Bits

What is the only daemon to ever survive the Well of Eternity?(1rep)

The lord of change once known as Kairos, now known as the Fateweaver or the Oracle of Tzeentch


----------



## Doelago

ckcrawford said:


> What Warp storm is closest to the planet Attila? (4rep)



I believe I am incorrect, but could it be the one called "*Inferno Reach*"? I checked through a few galaxy map, and its location seems to be very close to Attila... But, as I said, I can be incorrect...


And one question that I could not find an answer to: Are we allowed to try again on the same question if we answered wrong? So if this one is wrong, could I then try again with another one?


----------



## ckcrawford

Chompy Bits said:


> What is the only daemon to ever survive the Well of Eternity?(1rep)
> 
> The lord of change once known as Kairos, now known as the Fateweaver or the Oracle of Tzeentch


You are correct Chompy Bits



Doelago said:


> I believe I am incorrect, but could it be the one called "*Inferno Reach*"? I checked through a few galaxy map, and its location seems to be very close to Attila... But, as I said, I can be incorrect...
> 
> 
> And one question that I could not find an answer to: Are we allowed to try again on the same question if we answered wrong? So if this one is wrong, could I then try again with another one?


Yes, you are allowed to _try_ again. But are only allowed to _answer_ one question a day. This includes answering one question at a time until you are varified if its wrong or not.

Sorry but Inferno Reach is not the answer. We are getting close though, as it looks like Inferno Reach is probably the third closest.


----------



## Doelago

ckcrawford said:


> Sorry but Inferno Reach is not the answer. We are getting close though, as it looks like Inferno Reach is probably the third closest.



Damn you... Well, then I think I know which one it is, actually I am quite certain of it!


----------



## Stephen_Newman

What Warp storm is closest to the planet Attila? (4rep)

I think that the warp storm is known as Celtor's Flux.


----------



## Zodd

On the planet Toreus, Mount Magathon became dominion of what Daemon Lord?(2rep)

- Bloodthirster An´kha´arak.


----------



## ckcrawford

Stephen_Newman said:


> What Warp storm is closest to the planet Attila? (4rep)
> 
> I think that the warp storm is known as Celtor's Flux.


Sorry but you are incorrect.



Zodd said:


> On the planet Toreus, Mount Magathon became dominion of what Daemon Lord?(2rep)
> 
> - Bloodthirster An´kha´arak.


This is correct


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

ckcrawford said:


> What Warp storm is closest to the planet Attila? (4rep)


That would be the _Heart of Darkness_.


----------



## ckcrawford

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> That would be the _Heart of Darkness_.


CotE is correct

1st question is still up for grabs


----------



## Baron Spikey

If I'm allowed to answer it I know this one.


----------



## ckcrawford

Yes that is fine.


----------



## Baron Spikey

ckcrawford said:


> What daemon is responsible for the fall of the Eldar Craftworld Kher-Ys?(1rep)


The Keeper of Secrets Ail'Slath'Sleresh


----------



## ckcrawford

Baron Spikey said:


> The Keeper of Secrets Ail'Slath'Sleresh


This is correct Baron Spikey. All questions have been answered.


----------



## hippypancake

my turn

What is the oldest known Loyalist Rhino and which chapter does it belong too? 2 rep ANSWERED

What is Rynn's Might and what did it do? 2 rep

Who was believed to be killed by Graviel Loken during the infighting of Istavaan 3? 2 rep ANSWERED

Who said "They died doing what they loved, that's all that matters" and who was he referring too? 2 rep ANSWERED

How long was Rogal Dorn incapable of fighting after the "Iron Cage Incident"? 2 rep ANSWERED

Who is Hargir? 1 rep ANSWERED


----------



## ckcrawford

> How long was Rogal Dorn incapable of fighting after the "Iron Cage Incident"? 2 rep


19 years.....


----------



## Worldkiller

hippypancake said:


> What is the oldest known Loyalist Rhino and which chapter does it belong too? 2 rep


Nocturne's Hammer, Salamanders.


----------



## locustgate

Hargir
Squat warlord

Who was believed to be killed by Graviel Loken during the infighting of Istavaan 3? 
Lucius the eternal?


----------



## gally912

hippypancake said:


> Who said "They died doing what they loved, that's all that matters" and who was he referring too? 2 rep


Said by Colonel Alathis, in reference to a group of Hellhounds that were destroyed by the Tyranid horde.


----------



## hippypancake

Everyone is right...except for you locust...your second answer (which you're not suppose to do) was wrong


----------



## gen.ahab

Abbadon for the answer he got wrong. Kind of since he isn't really dead.


----------



## Doelago

hippypancake said:


> What is the oldest known Loyalist Rhino and which chapter does it belong too? 2 rep


_Nocturne`s Hammer_ and it belongs to the _Salamanders_ chapter...


----------



## hippypancake

Sorry doleago but that was already answered

and gen.ahab...you're wrong too


----------



## gen.ahab

Bullshit. He was smashed with the fist and fell to the ground and berried under a pile of rocks that fell after a titan strode by the building. Woops, misread the question. Kharn.


----------



## hippypancake

THERE YA GO!!! xD actually he got thrown onto a set of dozerblades, but still rep away!!!

uno mas guys


----------



## gen.ahab

That was Kharn. Abbadon smashed him to the ground. If I am wrong give me a source page, it has been over 2 years since I read the book and even then I only read it in 2 hours so skimmed it.


----------



## ckcrawford

Wait, why would abbadon want to smash him in the ground. I thought Abbadon only went to Istavan to face Loken. I was pretty sure Kharn was killed during the initial part of the invasion with the World Eaters at the front.

Edit: whoops I thought you meant abbadon pushed Kharn


----------



## gen.ahab

It was Loken he smashed and it was because he was trying to give him a haircut with a chain sword. Kharn was bitch slaped by loken on his way to kill the rest of the Mournival.


----------



## hippypancake

...yerp xD now someone needs to answer the Rynn's Might Question


----------



## gen.ahab

You need to stop using lexicanum. lol


----------



## hippypancake

? only a few of those are from Lex


----------



## gen.ahab

Well then make up some harder ones that people can't find on lex.


----------



## Zodd

What is Rynn's Might and what did it do? 2 rep

- It was a Landraider of the Crimson Fists, that went on a rampage all by it's own , hail to the Power off the Machine Spirit, and killed a lot of orks before getting destroyed.


----------



## hippypancake

yay all done


----------



## Doelago

Just to keep the thread going, I thought that I would post some questions...



What was the name of the Tau that wrote the letter "_A Tau`Cyr among the Kroot_"? 2 rep *Answered*


To what chapter does _Brother Sergeant Octavian_ belong, and what notable engagement did he fight in? 2 rep *Answered*


Name one of the "_700 wonders of the Imperium_" listed by the "_Avalon free press_". 3 rep *Answered*


Who was _Brother-Captain Ignatius_, and what happened to him? 2 rep *Answered*


The name of the psyker that killed Sister _Lethe_? 4 rep *Answered*


----------



## Worldkiller

Doelago said:


> Name one of the "_700 wonders of the Imperium_" listed by the "_Avalon free press_". 3 rep


The Rock, all that remains of Caliban and home to the Dark Angels.


----------



## ckcrawford

> The name of the psyker that killed Sister Lethe? 4 rep


Torris Vaun


----------



## Chompy Bits

Doelago said:


> To what chapter does _Brother Sergeant Octavian_ belong, and what notable engagement did he fight in? 2 rep


Ultramarines. Battle of Macragge

Edit: Damn you ckcrawford. You submitted the Torris Vaun answer literally a minute ahead of me so I had to delete that post and answer another question. O well, at least Im pretty sure I got this one right.


----------



## Doelago

Correct! All of you!


----------



## piemaster

Doelago said:


> What was the name of the Tau that wrote the letter "_A Tau`Cyr among the Kroot_"? 2 rep


FIO'UI BORK'AN ULYR'RA

This Tau is an Earth caste Senior from the Sept world Bork'An, a centre for learning and academia where a high percentage of Earth caste hail.


----------



## Doelago

piemaster said:


> FIO'UI BORK'AN ULYR'RA


Correct! :victory:


----------



## Zodd

Who was Brother-Captain Ignatius, and what happened to him? 2 rep 

- He was a Grey Knight , slaying demons, until he was killed and placed in a tomb, set within the basalt walls of Titan.


----------



## Doelago

Zodd said:


> Who was Brother-Captain Ignatius, and what happened to him? 2 rep
> 
> - He was a Grey Knight , slaying demons, until he was killed and placed in a tomb, set within the basalt walls of Titan.


Indeed he was! Here you go, have some rep k:


More questions in ca. 1 hour :victory:


----------



## Doelago

Ok, the questions are here:



What was the painting painted by _Ran Vjyruk_ for the _Pacificus Collection_ called? 4 rep *Answered*


How many Imperial Citizens did perish when _Warmaster Macaroth_ ordered an Imperial Navy strike on _Radius City, Bogumail_? 4 rep


What was the squad of _Brother Sergeant Scipio_, from the Ultramarines 2nd company called? 2 rep *Answered*


What was the name of the Terminator Sergeant from the Ultramarines 1st company, that had been put under the command of Captain Sicarius for the Black Reach campaign? 2 rep *Answered*


Name the two battle barges belonging to the Imperial Fists that date back to the Great Crusade. 2 rep *Answered*


----------



## Zodd

Doelago said:


> What was the painting painted by _Ran Vjyruk_ for the _Pacificus Collection_ called? 4 rep


- The Death of Slaydo.


----------



## Ultra111

Name the two battle barges belonging to the Imperial Fists that date back to the Great Crusade

Storm of Wrath?
Spear of Veangeance?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

What was the name of the Terminator Sergeant from the Ultramarines 1st company, that had been put under the command of Captain Sicarius for the Black Reach campaign? 2 rep

I think that the leader was called sergeant helios.


----------



## Doelago

Correct, all of you! But could someone give Zodd 4 rep, cause I cant rep him again this soon?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

consider it done!


----------



## Doelago

Stephen_Newman said:


> consider it done!


Thank you! k:


----------



## Chompy Bits

Doelago said:


> What was the squad of _Brother Sergeant Scipio_, from the Ultramarines 2nd company called? 2 rep


I think his squad was called the Thunderbolts.


----------



## Doelago

Chompy Bits said:


> I think his squad was called the Thunderbolts.


Correct! And again... Could someone please give Chompy Bits 2 rep? I cant give him again... Damn...


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Consider that done as well!


----------



## Doelago

Stephen_Newman said:


> Consider that done as well!


Thanks once again! k:


----------



## Doelago

How many Imperial Citizens did perish when _Warmaster Macaroth_ ordered an Imperial Navy strike on _Radius City, Bogumail_? 4 rep


A hard one? It is indeed, so I guess I will have to give you guys a clue if you are to have a chance to get it right... 

Ok, and here comes the clue(s): 

It happened sometimes between 773.M41 and 775.M41.

Acording to the Tacticae Imperialis he was probably right to do so. 

It is just before the rise of the "Sons of Sek", an fighting force capable of rivaling Urlock Gaurs "Blood Pact". 


I hope you can dig out something from that shit... Make some research and you might find it...


----------



## Worldkiller

Doelago said:


> How many Imperial Citizens did perish when _Warmaster Macaroth_ ordered an Imperial Navy strike on _Radius City, Bogumail_? 4 rep


Very very many.


----------



## Doelago

Worldkiller said:


> Very very many.


Indeed, but I want the number... 

A new clue; There were more casualties than there are people in my home country...


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

im going to take a crack shot at this then... 10 million?


----------



## darkreever

Doelago said:


> How many Imperial Citizens did perish when _Warmaster Macaroth_ ordered an Imperial Navy strike on _Radius City, Bogumail_? 4 rep


Gonna venture the guess of about six million for this one.

And people please remember the rules for this whole thing, including to quote the question your answering in order to receive any credit and not just a neg rep equivalent or something.


----------



## Chompy Bits

Doelago said:


> How many Imperial Citizens did perish when _Warmaster Macaroth_ ordered an Imperial Navy strike on _Radius City, Bogumail_? 4 rep


Over 9000. Sorry, couldn't resist.:biggrin:

But seriously, can I actually take a shot at this one coz' I've already answered a question in this set but that was days ago.


----------



## Doelago

Chompy Bits said:


> Over 9000. Sorry, couldn't resist.:biggrin:
> 
> But seriously, can I actually take a shot at this one coz' I've already answered a question in this set but that was days ago.


I bet there are more than 9000 people in Finland... 

Darkreever and ThatOtherGuy, you hit very close, both of you! k: Someone could use that as a clue, I guess... 

This is a quite hard question, aint it? To those that have not already figured it out, well here is a clue; 

It happened during the Sabbat Worlds Crusade, and remember to pay attention to during which year, might help as well if you make research in your book collection... 

I will post a new set of question later today, or right after someone gets that one correct... Good luck everyone... :victory:


----------



## Stephen_Newman

How many Imperial Citizens did perish when Warmaster Macaroth ordered an Imperial Navy strike on Radius City, Bogumail? 4 rep

I would like a go so I will guess 8 million?


----------



## Doelago

Stephen_Newman said:


> I would like a go so I will guess 8 million?


Finally! You got it correct! New questions inbound later today... k:

Edit: Could someone rep him for me?


----------



## Chompy Bits

I gave him 2 rep so long (seems to be the max I can hand out at one time, anybody know if you can change this?). If someone else can give him the other 2 rep then it should be sorted.


----------



## Zodd

Doelago said:


> Finally! You got it correct! New questions inbound later today... k:
> 
> Edit: Could someone rep him for me?





Chompy Bits said:


> I gave him 2 rep so long (seems to be the max I can hand out at one time, anybody know if you can change this?). If someone else can give him the other 2 rep then it should be sorted.


Consider it done 

Regarding rep-points, have a look here;

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=5887


----------



## Chompy Bits

Zodd said:


> Regarding rep-points, have a look here;
> 
> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=5887


Thanks a bunch. That explained alot.


----------



## Doelago

Thanks for giving him the rep, but lets leave that aside, and get the new questions ruling! Yay!



How many months after _Warmaster Slaydos_ death did Hechtor Dravere die? 3 rep 


Name of the Master of the Deathwing that fought during the Faze V uprising? 2 rep 


What is the name of the Techpriest that accompanied Ciaphas Cain on several occasions during the battles against both the Orks and Necrons on Simia Orichalcae? 4 rep


Name the two Grey Knights that destroyed an STC Titan on the planet Chaeroneia? 3 rep


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Doelago said:


> How many months after _Warmaster Slaydos_ death did Hechtor Dravere die? 3 rep p


Eight months... and three seconds flat


----------



## Chompy Bits

Doelago said:


> Name the two Grey Knights that destroyed an STC Titan on the planet Chaeroneia? 3 rep


Battle-brothers Haulvarn & Dvorn did it by throwing some melta-bombs into the reactor core of the titan while justicar Alaric was busy chopping of the Castigator's head.


----------



## Zodd

Doelago said:


> What is the name of the Techpriest that accompanied Ciaphas Cain on several occasions during the battles against both the Orks and Necrons on Simia Orichalcae? 4 rep


- Enginseer Felicia Tayber.


----------



## Ultra111

Name of the Master of the Deathwing that fought during the Faze V uprising? 2 rep

Master Bekenel?


----------



## Doelago

Zodd said:


> - Enginseer Felicia Tayber.


I am sorry, but that one was wrong... But the rest of you were correct k:

Edit: I hate the rep system... Could someone plz rep Ultra111?


----------



## Chompy Bits

Doelago said:


> I hate the rep system... Could someone plz rep Ultra111?


It is done.


----------



## Doelago

Chompy Bits said:


> It is done.


Thanks you for your service to mankind! :victory:


----------



## Zodd

What is the name of the Techpriest that accompanied Ciaphas Cain on several occasions during the battles against both the Orks and Necrons on Simia Orichalcae? 4 rep

I'll try again; Cogitator Logash.


----------



## Doelago

Zodd said:


> What is the name of the Techpriest that accompanied Ciaphas Cain on several occasions during the battles against both the Orks and Necrons on Simia Orichalcae? 4 rep
> 
> I'll try again; Cogitator Logash.


Exactly! :victory:


----------



## Doelago

I will post up questions later today, so you can be prepared to find a few here in the next hours...


----------



## Ultra111

bring 'em on xD


----------



## Doelago

Ultra111 said:


> bring 'em on xD


Here they are, but how much rep do I get for giving you them? :scratchhead: Just kidding, I am the one giving the rep here... Lol 



Who banished the Greater Daemon of Khorne know as *An'ggrath the Unbound* during the Vraks campaign? 2 rep


What detachment of the 99th Elysian Drop troops did *Major Durra *command? 2 rep


What does an Imperial Guardsman have to do to earn the *Crimson Skull*? 2 rep


To what chapter did *Techmarine Keilor* belong, and how did he die? 2 rep



Will try to come up with more still today if you finish these fast


----------



## ckcrawford

> What does an Imperial Guardsman have to do to earn the Crimson Skull? 2 rep


They have to successfully give medical aid while in a combat situation


----------



## Doelago

ckcrawford said:


> They have to successfully give medical aid while in a combat situation


Correct! Have some rep! :so_happy:


----------



## Ultra111

Who banished the Greater Daemon of Khorne know as An'ggrath the Unbound during the Vraks campaign? 2 rep

It was a force of Grey Knights led by Inquisitor Lord Hector Rex.


----------



## Doelago

Ultra111 said:


> Who banished the Greater Daemon of Khorne know as An'ggrath the Unbound during the Vraks campaign? 2 rep
> 
> It was a force of Grey Knights led by Inquisitor Lord Hector Rex.


Correct! :victory:


----------



## Chompy Bits

Doelago said:


> To what chapter did *Techmarine Keilor* belong, and how did he die? 2 rep


Doom Eagles. Blew himself up in the midst of a Genestealer cult on Pavia while serving on the Deathwatch.


----------



## Zodd

What detachment of the 99th Elysian Drop troops did Major Durra command? 2 rep

- D- Detachment.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Damn. Missed out due to snoozing again!


----------



## Doelago

Both of you are correct! More questions will be up when I have come up with some :biggrin:


Edit: 



Stephen_Newman said:


> Damn. Missed out due to snoozing again!


Dont worry, now those guys are out for the next 24 hours, so I am sure you will get a chance still today... Or hopefully...


----------



## Doelago

Ok, here we go!


What is the chapter banner of the *Lamenters* known as, and why? 2 rep


What rank was the chaos space marine know as *Khuzor* during the Gothic War? 2 rep


To what chapter does Korvydae belong, and what is, or rather was his position in it? 2 rep


----------



## The Boz

Doelago said:


> What is the chapter banner of the *Lamenters* known as, and why? 2 rep


The Lamenter's banner is the Banner of Tears, (re)forged (I wouldn't say sown because sown things don't survive tank shocks, plasma weapons, mass charges and artillery bombardments) by Sisters of Battle. The sisters cried for the sacrifice the Emperor made for the sake of all mankind, and that is where it gets its name.


----------



## Doelago

... I also asked for you to give an answer to why it is called what it is called, and you are also supposed to quote the question... And also, the Sisters are not "emo", they are loyal servants of the god emperor...


----------



## WhoHitJohn?

Doelago said:


> To what chapter does Korvydae belong, and what is, or rather was his position in it? 2 rep


Korvydae was the Shadow Captian of 10th Company, Raven Gaurd Chapter.


----------



## The Boz

The "emo" part was the reason why, but I've edited it now.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

What rank was the chaos space marine know as Khuzor during the Gothic War? 2 rep

I think he was a warmaster.

Yay I got a go!


----------



## Doelago

Ok, everybody was correct, and should have gotten their rep by now...


----------



## The Boz

I didn't get mine.


----------



## Doelago

The Boz said:


> I didn't get mine.


Well, now you have... k:


----------



## Chompy Bits

Doelago said:


> Ok, everybody was correct, and should have gotten their rep by now...


Nope, haven't got mine yet. Still at 19.


----------



## Doelago

Chompy Bits said:


> Nope, haven't got mine yet. Still at 19.


What the fuck...? Well, I wont be able to give you, as it says that I have to spread around some rep so that I could give you again...


----------



## ckcrawford

Don't worry Doelago I got yah. 2 rep has been given.


----------



## Doelago

ckcrawford said:


> Don't worry Doelago I got yah. 2 rep has been given.


Thanks for the quick delivery! :victory:


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Here is a question to kill them time:

Who is the most important and most famous inquisitor? 3 rep.


----------



## Ultra111

ThatOtherGuy said:


> Here is a question to kill them time:
> 
> Who is the most important and most famous inquisitor? 3 rep.


Is this serious or from your crappy story?


----------



## The_Inquisitor

ThatOtherGuy said:


> Who is the most important and most famous inquisitor? 3 rep.


Most famous in black library novels....Eisenhorn. 

Most important in the world of 40k.....Inquisitor Czevak


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Or inquisitor Coteaz or inquisitor lord Karamazov. This is a very vague question.


----------



## gally912

You know, my vote goes towards Kryptmann

But it's a subjective question.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Ok, let me give you a hint

he was GW first inquisitor


----------



## TheAbominableDan

Well the first named Inquisitor was the absurdly named Obiwan Sherlock Clousseau. But I hardly think he's the most famous.


----------



## hippypancake

TheAbominableDan said:


> Well the first named Inquisitor was the absurdly named Obiwan Sherlock Clousseau. But I hardly think he's the most famous.


:laugh::laugh:uke:uke: my god you just made me laugh so hard I puked xD it might not be right but have some rep anyways


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

TheAbominableDan said:


> Well the first named Inquisitor was the absurdly named Obiwan Sherlock Clousseau. But I hardly think he's the most famous.


Correct!
Techincally, I find him more orignal than the other inquisitors... I mean, skin tight power armor? Badass.


----------



## Ultra111

Some questions to keep us going till the next set is up.

What is the name of the main character in 'Soul Hunter', what was his role before the heresy, what company was he a part of and which claw was he in? +3


Name the method of interstellar travel famously used by the Tau. +2

What is an Ordinate? +2


----------



## Doelago

Ultra111 said:


> What is an Ordinate? +2


Ordinate is a rank in the Administratum referring to minor administration officials. Ordinates are the most common type of Administratum adept, and deal with much of the routine work of running the Imperium.

... 

I think it is that one...


----------



## Ultra111

Doelago said:


> Ordinate is a rank in the Administratum referring to minor administration officials. Ordinates are the most common type of Administratum adept, and deal with much of the routine work of running the Imperium.
> 
> ...
> 
> I think it is that one...


Correct! Have some rep. 
On a side note, are you coming up with more questions or have you stopped now?

EDIT - Can't give Doelago rep, can someone +2 rep him please?


----------



## Doelago

Ultra111 said:


> On a side note, are you coming up with more questions or have you stopped now?


No, I am still trying to come up with some, but I feel that the low amount of books that I use as sources for them are becoming far to obivious, so I am trying to find some other places...


----------



## Ultra111

Doelago said:


> No, I am still trying to come up with some, but I feel that the low amount of books that I use as sources for them are becoming far to obivious, so I am trying to find some other places...


Ok mate, no worries. Got 2 more questions for others to answer in the meantime!


----------



## Stephen_Newman

What is the name of the main character in 'Soul Hunter', what was his role before the heresy, what company was he a part of and which claw was he in? +3

The character was called Talos, before and during the heresy he was an apothecary. He is a member of the 10th company and he is also a member of the 1st claw.


----------



## Ultra111

Stephen_Newman said:


> What is the name of the main character in 'Soul Hunter', what was his role before the heresy, what company was he a part of and which claw was he in? +3
> 
> The character was called Talos, before and during the heresy he was an apothecary. He is a member of the 10th company and he is also a member of the 1st claw.


Correct! I will +3 you if it will let me...

If you can, please +rep Doelago +2, as I can't.


----------



## piemaster

Ultra111 said:


> Name the method of interstellar travel famously used by the Tau. +2


Tau can't enter the warp and are forced out of it like you would hold an air filled ball under water. The Tau can use this however and skim the warp (like a stone across a lake) in short jumps. Quoting form BFG Armada p96 "the Tau drive [compared to Imperial Navy vessels] was slower by a factor of five. THe speed was consistent though, did not expose the Tau to the perils of the Warp and enabled the Tau to expand beyond their home star for the first time."


----------



## Ultra111

and what was that drive called?


----------



## hippypancake

Ultra111 said:


> If you can, please +rep Doelago +2, as I can't.


done......


----------



## Doelago

Thank you hippypancake!


----------



## piemaster

Ultra111 said:


> and what was that drive called?


I want to say gravitc drive (but I thought that was just for non warp travel).


----------



## Ultra111

Correct piemaster! +2 rep for you.

Gravitic drive works under the same principal as the imperial warp drive, it does not actually immerse them into the warp itself. Instead, it enters the void between real space and the warp. This then flings them forward at faster than light speed (somehow). It is slower than, say, the imperial warp drive, but as they don't enter the warp itself are not prey to the creatures of it.


----------



## Doelago

Ultra111 said:


> It is slower than, say, the imperial warp drive


Thats cause they are made by Xeno heretics!


----------



## cragnes417

wait how old is azrael?becouse they suggest on disciple of caliban bio he founded the chapter but that doesn't make since he wasn't born yet 0n M37 was he?


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

dam, every time I come here all the questions have been answered!


----------



## piemaster

Just one this time.

What Ork Clan does Mad Dok Grotsnik hail? (+3 rep)


----------



## Ultra111

What Ork Clan does Mad Dok Grotsnik hail?

I'm going to guess Goffs as Ghazghkull turned up in his medical tent.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

damn it. beaten again


----------



## Ultra111

was i right? lol


----------



## piemaster

I'm afraid the Goff clan is incorrect. Now you all have a 1 in five chance of getting it right. No rep is awarded if the correct answer is guessed after I have said 3 attempts are wrong. That's to prevent blind luck. To your tomes! (ps you can find it in 2nd ed literature)


----------



## space cowboy

piemaster said:


> I'm afraid the Goff clan is incorrect. Now you all have a 1 in five chance of getting it right. No rep is awarded if the correct answer is guessed after I have said 3 attempts are wrong. That's to prevent blind luck. To your tomes! (ps you can find it in 2nd ed literature)


Deathskulls


----------



## piemaster

Correct answer space cowboy. Rep is awarded to those deserving of it. Good luck next time for those who weren't correct. Goffs was a decent and rational guess.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

It's been a while since I participated in this thread, but here's a few quick teasers.

1. Brother captain stern banished the demon M’kachen back to the warp for how long? 5 rep. Answered


2. Inquisitor Lord Karamazov is a member of which faction of the Inquisition? 5 rep Answered


3. “The meaning of victory is not just to defeat your enemy, but to destroy him, to completely eradicate him from living memory, to leave no remnant of his endeavours, to crush utterly his achievement and remove from all record his every trace of existence. From that defeat no enemy can ever recover. That is the meaning of victory.” Who is credited with this statement? 5 rep. Answered


4. What year did Ursarker Creed and his fellow white shields join the Drussite Crusade? 5 rep. Answered


5. What is the average weight of a Hierophant biotitan? 5 rep. Answered


----------



## Baron Spikey

Khorne's Fist said:


> 3. “The meaning of victory is not just to defeat your enemy, but to destroy him, to completely eradicate him from living memory, to leave no remnant of his endeavours, to crush utterly his achievement and remove from all record his every trace of existence. From that defeat no enemy can ever recover. That is the meaning of victory.” Who is credited with this statement? 5 rep.


Would that be Lord Solar Macharius?


----------



## gen.ahab

Khorne's Fist said:


> 5. What is the average weight of a Hierophant biotitan? 5 rep.


53.5 tonnes


----------



## ckcrawford

> 1. Brother captain stern banished the demon M’kachen back to the warp for how long? 5 rep.


100 years and a day


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Khorne's Fist said:


> 2. Inquisitor Lord Karamazov is a member of which faction of the Inquisition? 5 rep


Amalathian


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Baron Spikey said:


> Would that be Lord Solar Macharius?


Damned ninja...it's also a paraphrase of a section of text on page 137 of the 3rd ed rulebook 



Khorne's Fist said:


> It's been a while since I participated in this thread, but here's a few quick teasers.
> 
> 4. What year did Ursarker Creed and his fellow white shields join the Drussite Crusade? 5 rep.


uh...978.m41?


----------



## Khorne's Fist

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> uh...978.m41?


Not too far off, but still wrong.



gen.ahab said:


> 53.5 tonnes


Again, close, but no cigar.


----------



## gen.ahab

No, I am sure the Hirophant bio titan is 53.5 Tonnes.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

gen.ahab said:


> No, I am sure the Hirophant bio titan is 53.5 Tonnes.


Sorry, my source differs. And it's mine that counts.


----------



## Chompy Bits

What is the average weight of a Hierophant biotitan?

51 tons


----------



## Ultra111

I have weight of a bio-titan to be on average 53.5 tonnes as well...


----------



## Zodd

Khorne's Fist said:


> 4. What year did Ursarker Creed and his fellow white shields join the Drussite Crusade? 5 rep.


I think it was 975.M41


----------



## Baron Spikey

Well I also have an official source that says the answer is different than 53.5 tonnes so there you go. Not that it would make any difference as the Quiz Master is always right in regards to his questions (unless he's so obviously wrong that it's laughable).


----------



## Ultra111

Baron Spikey said:


> Well I also have an official source that says the answer is different than 53.5 tonnes so there you go. Not that it would make any difference as the Quiz Master is always right in regards to his questions (unless he's so obviously wrong that it's laughable).


Damn you Baron!!! *shakes fists*

Afraid I have no idea then :/


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

its obviously over 9000 tonnes.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Imperial armour IV states it as 51tonnes as chompy bits said.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Imperial armour IV states it as 51tonnes as chompy bits said.


That was my source. Well done everyone. Rep has been awarded to Baron Spikey, ThatOtherGuy, CKcrawford, chompy bits and Zodd.


----------



## gally912

Alright folks, I've cooked up a couple. I also like to run my questions through Lexicanum first.

1. What was the Imperial Date of Inquisitor Ralei and Inquisitor Sasham's face to face meeting? (5pts)

2. What happend to Sasham, immediately following? (3pts)

3. How many Valhallan regiments were declared unfit for duty due to extreme premature aging during the fight for Ursula Spinal? (5pts)

4. What enemy did they face? (3pts)


----------



## Chompy Bits

gally912 said:


> 3. How many Valhallan regiments were declared unfit for duty due to extreme premature aging during the fight for Ursula Spinal? (5pts)


Half of what was sent there so 3 regiments.


----------



## ckcrawford

> 4. What enemy did they face? (3pts)


The Hrud Xenos


----------



## Ultra111

gally912 said:


> Alright folks, I've cooked up a couple. I also like to run my questions through Lexicanum first.
> 2. What happend to Sasham, immediately following? (3pts)


Didn't he get dissected?


----------



## X FiftY 1ne

1. What was the Imperial Date of Inquisitor Ralei and Inquisitor Sasham's face to face meeting? (5pts)

6.087.805.M41?


----------



## gally912

Well, all four have been answered- and correctly! Have to work up a harder set of questions next time.


----------



## Captain Stillios

Hey...looks like no-one else has anything so here goes-

Which Primarch was nick-named the Urizen? (2 rep)

What is the homeworld of the Angels of Vigilance? (3 rep)

Name the two destroyed planets of the Ultramar Systam? (4 rep)

Which planet still uses the musket while still being home to the Harbingers Chapter? (6 rep)

Which member of Battle-Captain Garro's command squad falls to chaos and becomes the Lord of the Flies? (2 Rep)


----------



## Ultra111

Name the two destroyed planets of the Ultramar Systam? (4 rep)

Espandor and Prandium?


----------



## Baron Spikey

Captain Stillios said:


> Which planet still uses the musket while still being home to the Harbingers Chapter? (6 rep)


Land of the brummies, Birmingham


----------



## Tyrannus

Captain Stillios said:


> What is the homeworld of the Angels of Vigilance? (3 rep)


Pervigilium


----------



## Chompy Bits

Captain Stillios said:


> Which Primarch was nick-named the Urizen? (2 rep)


The primarch Lorgar


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Which member of Battle-Captain Garro's command squad falls to chaos and becomes the Lord of the Flies? (2 Rep)

Solun Decius (Not sure about the spelling)


----------



## Doelago

What are the 300 Custodians guarding the "_Eternity Gate_ known as? 3 rep 

What secret structure has been built within the Himalayan mountain range? 4 rep

What is a Tech-priest specialized in genetic science known as? 4 rep 



I will post up more if you are fast


----------



## Stephen_Newman

What is a Tech-priest specialized in genetic science known as? 4 rep 


Are these dudes called Magos Biologis?


----------



## Chompy Bits

Doelago said:


> What are the 300 Custodians guarding the "_Eternity Gate_ known as? 3 rep


They're known as the Emperor's _Companions_.


----------



## Doelago

Chompy Bits said:


> They're known as the Emperor's _Companions_.


Correct! Could someone rep him for me? I repped him sometime ago and cant do it again... 




Stephen_Newman said:


> What is a Tech-priest specialized in genetic science known as? 4 rep
> 
> Are these dudes called Magos Biologis?



Sorry, not the one I was looking for, even tough it sounds kind of correct, and that is probably a more senior rank of it... You will get a small amount of rep for it, but the question is still open for answers...


----------



## Chompy Bits

Doelago said:


> Correct! Could someone rep him for me? I repped him sometime ago and cant do it again...


Ummm... yeah, the guy who repped me must have been in a hurry and wasn't paying attention cause he rep'd me 0.


----------



## Doelago

Chompy Bits said:


> Ummm... yeah, the guy who repped me must have been in a hurry and wasn't paying attention cause he rep'd me 0.


:laugh: Or then he had a to low rep power to rep anyone, lol.



Worldkiller said:


> Which planet still uses the musket while still being home to the Harbingers Chapter? (6 rep)
> 
> Birmingham


What the...? That was kind of pointless, as the question had already been answered a long time ago, and we are on a new set right now... And also, you did clearly steal it from Baron, so there was nothing original in it... [Facepalm]

Edit: Where the fuck did that post go?


----------



## Ultra111

What secret structure has been built within the Himalayan mountain range? 4 rep

I'm not sure if it's secret, but is it The Forbidden Fortress?


----------



## Doelago

Ultra111 said:


> What secret structure has been built within the Himalayan mountain range? 4 rep
> 
> I'm not sure if it's secret, but is it The Forbidden Fortress?


Correct! Are you trying to say that my Inquistorial data files would be incorrect when they stated that the fortress was remote and *secret*?


----------



## Ultra111

I was just reciting from memory, if your files say that I'll believe you


----------



## Doelago

Ultra111 said:


> I was just reciting from memory, if your files say that I'll believe you


You better do, for anything else would be heresy...


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Then how the fuck did you get here


----------



## Ultra111

I've forgot the rules a little, maybe someone can help...

I have to wait 24 hours before I can answer another question I know, but can I answer a question from the same set of questions I answered previously to if it has been 24 hours? 

So for instance I answered the himalayas question today, so tomorrow can I answer one of the other two?


----------



## Doelago

Ultra111 said:


> I've forgot the rules a little, maybe someone can help...
> 
> I have to wait 24 hours before I can answer another question I know, but can I answer a question from the same set of questions I answered previously to if it has been 24 hours?
> 
> So for instance I answered the himalayas question today, so tomorrow can I answer one of the other two?


Yes, as long as no one else has provided a correct answer to a question, you can try your luck on that one as well... Those 24 hours are annoying when you know the answers, are they not? :laugh:


----------



## gally912

Doelago said:


> What is a Tech-priest specialized in genetic science known as? 4 rep


That, my good sir, would be a 

Genetor


I believe Biologis is the study of life/biology; genetics being a specific subset.


----------



## Chompy Bits

Still no rep for me


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

I got you chompy.


----------



## Doelago

gally912 said:


> That, my good sir, would be a
> 
> Genetor
> 
> 
> I believe Biologis is the study of life/biology; genetics being a specific subset.


Correct! New set of questions when I get back home k:


----------



## Doelago

New questions!

What was the name of the Techpriest that led a small strike force to recover the remains of a dreadnought belonging to Captain Trythos that had been left on the planet Tartarus? Also, name the chapter he belongs to. 4 rep

What alien specie in the galaxy is know to use a "Whisperlance"? 3 rep

Name the person believed to have founded the "Mendicantine Fraters". 4 rep


I hope these keep you busy for a few moments...


----------



## Ultra111

Name the person believed to have founded the "Mendicantine Fraters". 4 rep

Sebastian Thor rings a bell?


----------



## Worldkiller

What was the name of the Techpriest that led a small strike force to recover the remains of a dreadnought belonging to Captain Trythos that had been left on the planet Tartarus? Also, name the chapter he belongs to. 4 rep

Brennan, and Blood Ravens


----------



## Doelago

Correct, both of you... Could someone rep Ultra111...


----------



## gally912

Doelago said:


> What alien specie in the galaxy is know to use a "Whisperlance"? 3 rep


Nekulli

Yay, Xenology!


----------



## Doelago

gally912 said:


> Nekulli
> 
> Yay, Xenology!


Correct... Could someone rep Gally912 for me...?


----------



## Ultra111

No rep for me yet...

EDIT-just repped gally.


----------



## Serpion5

Repped Ultra. :good:


----------



## Doelago

Serpion5 said:


> Repped Ultra. :good:


Thanks for doing that! :victory:


----------



## XxDreMisterxX

Any new questions? O.O


----------



## Vaz

1. Name 2 Famous Antagonists in the fighting on the Hintergheist (2pts ea = 4 total)

2. Which was the name of the last Imperial Sub-Commander on Bellerophon's Fall? (3pts)

3. What was his fate? (By what means? - 1pts)

4. What were the Combatants of the Battle of Silent Reach? (2pts ea - 4 in total)

5. Who won? (2pts)

6. There are two types of Astartes Sentry Guns currently known to date. One is the Tarantula. What is the other? (3pts)

7. What was the name of Verant Ortys' blade? (1pt)

8. Why was Asdrubael Vect's rise to power not stopped early on? (2pts)

9. Who is Drazhar rumoured to be? (1pt)

10. How many companies did the Fire Angels send to support the war effort during the Second War for Armageddon? (1pts)

Max 2 numbered questions answered per person.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

4. What were the Combatants of the Battle of Silent Reach? (2pts ea - 4 in total)

The Red Scorpions (Segmentum Solar Reserve) and Lamenters (Battlefleet Maelstrom)?

5. Who won? (2pts)

The Loyalists

Take either one, you said two questions.


----------



## Serpion5

9. Who is Drazhar rumoured to be? (1pt)

Ahra, the Fallen Phoenix of the Striking Scorpions. 1pt yay 


8. Why was Asdrubael Vect's rise to power not stopped early on? (2pts)

He was never perceived as a threat, due to his origins as a slave. His enemies were convinced of their own superiority and ignored him.


----------



## Vaz

ThatOtherGuy said:


> 4. What were the Combatants of the Battle of Silent Reach? (2pts ea - 4 in total)
> 
> The Red Scorpions (Segmentum Solar Reserve) and Lamenters (Battlefleet Maelstrom)?
> 
> 5. Who won? (2pts)
> 
> The Loyalists
> 
> Take either one, you said two questions.


Both are correct - +6 Rep is winging its way towards you through the warp.



Serpion5 said:


> 9. Who is Drazhar rumoured to be? (1pt)
> 
> Ahra, the Fallen Phoenix of the Striking Scorpions. 1pt yay
> 
> 
> 8. Why was Asdrubael Vect's rise to power not stopped early on? (2pts)
> 
> He was never perceived as a threat, due to his origins as a slave. His enemies were convinced of their own superiority and ignored him.


Again, both correct. +3 Rep matey.

Congratulations. Questions as now - 



> 1. Name 2 Famous Antagonists in the fighting on the Hintergheist (2pts ea = 4 total)
> 
> 2. Which was the name of the last Imperial Sub-Commander on Bellerophon's Fall? (3pts)
> 
> 3. What was his fate? (By what means? - 1pts)
> 
> 6. There are two types of Astartes Sentry Guns currently known to date. One is the Tarantula. What is the other? (3pts)
> 
> 7. What was the name of Verant Ortys' blade? (1pt)
> 
> 10. How many companies did the Fire Angels send to support the war effort during the Second War for Armageddon? (1pts)
> 
> Max 2 numbered questions answered per person.


----------



## Vaz

Nobody? Nobody? Bumpity.


----------



## ckcrawford

> 10. How many companies did the Fire Angels send to support the war effort during the Second War for Armageddon? (1pts)


7 companies


----------



## Baron Spikey

Vaz said:


> 6. There are two types of Astartes Sentry Guns currently known to date. One is the Tarantula. What is the other? (3pts)


Is it the Hyperios Anti-Air platform?


----------



## Serpion5

I know where the answers are! But I can`t find them! Also, I already answered two... :biggrin:


----------



## ckcrawford

Serpion5 said:


> I know where the answers are! But I can`t find them! Also, I already answered two... :biggrin:


Lol I know right, coincedentally its the only one I can't download.:ireful2:


----------



## Sangriento

Vaz said:


> 6. There are two types of Astartes Sentry Guns currently known to date. One is the Tarantula. What is the other? (3pts)


is it the Hydra?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Vaz said:


> 1. Name 2 Famous Antagonists in the fighting on the Hintergheist (2pts ea = 4 total)


I'm assuming this is wrong as i only know of a planet called hintergheist and the hintergheist sounds like a ship but i'll throw in my two cents. 
Both Lelith Hesperax and Urien Rakarth were present during the invasion. Pg80 5th ed DE codex.


----------



## Thoughtweaver

> 7. What was the name of Verant Ortys' blade? (1pt)


Would it be the "Blade of the Scorpion"?


----------



## Kittsu

2. Which was the name of the last Imperial Sub-Commander on Bellerophon's Fall? (3pts)

I believe that would be Isador Akios i think and if i am correct then the answer to 

3. What was his fate? (By what means? - 1pts) should be he died by the at the tip of an Imperial Powersword wielded by Captain Gabriel Angelos in a duel.


----------



## X FiftY 1ne

Vaz always has the hardest questions


----------



## BrotherArcadius

6. There are two types of Astartes Sentry Guns currently known to date. One is the Tarantula. What is the other? (3pt)

Tarantula, as listed already, and the Thunderfire Cannon.


----------



## Vaz

Thoughtweaver said:


> Would it be the "Blade of the Scorpion"?


Correctomundo.



Kittsu said:


> 2. Which was the name of the last Imperial Sub-Commander on Bellerophon's Fall? (3pts)
> 
> I believe that would be Isador Akios i think and if i am correct then the answer to
> 
> 3. What was his fate? (By what means? - 1pts) should be he died by the at the tip of an Imperial Powersword wielded by Captain Gabriel Angelos in a duel.


Sorry, no, Isador Akios died (correctly as it happens, but if only the original question were answered correctly) on Tartarus after falling to SSSSSSSINDRIIIIIIII's whisperings.

The answer to both of these is Marco Nixilus. He's assassinated, but that is as much information as is gotten. It was quite hard I admit - it's only mention in an inset which is poorly designed for easy reading, and is non military, so won't be highly featured.



GrimzagGorwazza said:


> I'm assuming this is wrong as i only know of a planet called hintergheist and the hintergheist sounds like a ship but i'll throw in my two cents.
> Both Lelith Hesperax and Urien Rakarth were present during the invasion. Pg80 5th ed DE codex.


Correct. Good eyesight, I chose precisely because they are no accounts of it. My worry was that I'd missed one, and someone would give them. +Rep




Sangriento said:


> is it the Hydra?





BrotherArcadius said:


> 6. There are two types of Astartes Sentry Guns currently known to date. One is the Tarantula. What is the other? (3pt)
> 
> Tarantula, as listed already, and the Thunderfire Cannon.


See answer below, sorry!



Baron Spikey said:


> Is it the Hyperios Anti-Air platform?


Stupid me, forgot about Hyperios. Although this answer is correct (so +Rep for outsmarting me is the least =D), as it's an unmanned/RC turret, the answer I was looking for was the Widowmaker - its mentioned only once in IA9, in the Sentry Gun entry for the Tyrants Legion List.



ckcrawford said:


> 7 companies


Sorry matey, trick question here. The Fire Angels did not participate during the Second War, so zero companies.

Shall I do some more (promise quicker responses, maybe even some easier questions), or let some others have a go?


----------



## Baron Spikey

Hahahaha, I am absurdly pleased with myself right now :grin:


Please continue Mr.Vaz, your efforts are greatly appreciated.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Yay! money money money....or rep...same thing really.


----------



## Thoughtweaver

Gee, I'd forgotten I answered that one. Must remember to log in more often.

More questions please, Vaz? This is actually a lot of fun.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Right I'm going to post some questions, here are the Rules for those of you haven't seen them before:

*Rules:*

*-You can only answer a single question each day*, this is to prevent the same handful of people dominating the ‘quiz’ and allow everyone to have a fair shot.
For example: If I was to submit 3 questions in one post you would have to choose which one to answer rather than being able to answer them all, the same with any other questions I post on that day.

-If the answer I’m looking for is in the form of a date people will receive Rep depending on how close they get to the correct answer (1 Rep for the right Century, 2 Rep for the decade etc) until the final definitive answer is provided.

-If you disagree with how I judge the answers given- sucks to be you I’m not forcing you to play, this is just meant to be a bit of fun and hopefully educational. :grin:

-Everyone will need to quote the whole question in their post (along with the answer obviously), rather than just the number. This is just to make things easier for the host. Anyone not abiding by this rule from now on, will not recieve their reputation - even if they answered the question correctly (this rule has been added to the front post). Much appreciated.

--*Addendum*: What constitutes a 'day' differs between Quiz Masters, as the original (and best :wink I define a day as a 24hr period- so if you answer a question then you will not be able to answer another until 24 hours has passed since the questions were originally posted.
e.g Questions posted at 7am February 15th, Serpion5 answers a question at 8am- he can't answer another question till at least 7am February 16th.

Anyone who breaks the above Rules will be Neg Repped, there's no excuse considering I'm posting a Rules reminder!
----------------------------------------------------------------------

*1)* What is the name of Warsmith Honsou's fortress on Medrengrad? _(Answered)_
*
2)* Which tunnelling Tyranid creature has the species name Tyranicus Ophidius Subterra? _(Answered)_

*3)* What position, currently unoccupied, is the highest rank in the Adepta Sororitas? _(Answered)_
*
4)* What was the name of the planet ruled over by the Fallen Dark Angel Astelan? _(Answered)_

*5)* What is Abaddon's first name? _(Answered)_

*6)* Which organ allows an Astartes to spit acid? _(Answered)_

*7)* What bladed weapon is wielded by Asurmen? _(Answered)_

*8)* Where was Kor'O Khas'a'tah raised? _(Answered)_

*9)* In return for cleansing it, which regiment was given settlement rights to the planet Baran? _(Answered)_

*10)* Necron Shroud-class vessels managed to breach the defences of which Imperial world and successfully land on it's holy soil in a seemingly suicidal raid? _(Answered)_

_--I'm not going to put how much Rep each will earn you, you'll just have to find out when you receive it :biggrin:--_

*(All Answered)*


----------



## Baron Spikey

connor said:


> Can i add a question?
> 
> If so how long can a space marine live without dying of old age?


No you can't and that isn't a question anyone can answer as part of a quiz.


----------



## connor

> 6) Which organ allows an Astartes to spit acid?


Belchers gland?


----------



## vulcan539

10) Necron Shroud-class vessels managed to breach the defences of which Imperial world and successfully land on it's holy soil in a seemingly suicidal raid?

Mars


----------



## Fire Tempered

> 5) What is Abaddon's first name?


 It's Ezekyle


----------



## Baron Spikey

*connor*, *vulcan539*, and *Fire Tempered* you've all answered correctly, well done. 

Rep is on it's way.


----------



## TheAbominableDan

Baron Spikey said:


> What was the name of the planet ruled over by the Fallen Dark Angel Astelan?


It was Tharsis wasn't it?


----------



## Baron Spikey

TheAbominableDan said:


> It was Tharsis wasn't it?


You're supposed to answer the question not fish for clues - but yes you're correct. Rep will be with you shortly.


----------



## TheAbominableDan

Baron Spikey said:


> You're supposed to answer the question not fish for clues- but yes you're correct. Rep will be with you shortly.


That's my bad. I was going forth between Tharsis and Scappe Delve and sort of answered it the way I did in my head.


----------



## X FiftY 1ne

Edit: too late


----------



## Vaz

8) Sa'Cea? Or, well, to be concise, the Air Caste City in orbit.

Forgot about this =) Wewps.


----------



## X FiftY 1ne

8) Where was Kor'O Khas'a'tah raised?

A) Raised in an Orbital City over Sa'cea


----------



## Vaz

Oh slammmm You can have it if it's correct matey.


----------



## X FiftY 1ne

Vaz said:


> Oh slammmm You can have it if it's correct matey.


It's cool, but if you want to I appreciate that. Lol, lots of people ready and prime to answer questions. Answers were coming so quick. :biggrin:


----------



## Baron Spikey

X FiftY 1ne said:


> It's cool, but if you want to I appreciate that. Lol, lots of people ready and prime to answer questions. Answers were coming so quick. :biggrin:


Well since Vaz is being so gracious....

You are correct, soon you will be splattered with my 'Rep Cannon'

Also- Vaz feel free to answer another question if you wish.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

9) In return for cleansing it, which regiment was given settlement rights to the planet Baran?

Those dam Kriegs! I mean, Krieg 127th Infantry Regiment... And for fun, it was lead by General Von Paulus


----------



## OIIIIIIO

2) Which tunnelling Tyranid creature has the species name Tyranicus Ophidius Subterra?

Ravener


----------



## Baron Spikey

ThatOtherGuy? You answered correctly so you've earnt a messy Rep facial!

Edit: And OIIIIIIO! I'll see if I can splash a bit your way too!


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Baron Spikey said:


> ThatOtherGuy? You answered correctly so you've earnt a messy Rep facial!












Worst. Sexual. Reference. Joke. Ever. :biggrin:


----------



## Serpion5

7) What bladed weapon is wielded by Asurmen?

That is the _Sword of Asur,_ and I will fishy for extra rep and say it is inhabited by the spirit of Asurmen`s dead brother. Well, spirit _stone..._

Sounded coller the first way.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Serpion5 said:


> 7) What bladed weapon is wielded by Asurmen?
> 
> That is the _Sword of Asur,_ and I will fishy for extra rep and say it is inhabited by the spirit of Asurmen`s dead brother. Well, spirit _stone..._
> 
> Sounded coller the first way.


You're correct and you can bugger off for extra Rep- the Eldar Codex tells you the Sword's name and just under that it tells you which spirit powers it.
No extra rep for something that took all of 1 second longer to find out 

Edit: Just Questions* 1)* & *3)* left to be answered.


----------



## ckcrawford

> 1) What is the name of Warsmith Honsou's fortress on Medrengrad?


Khalan-Ghol


----------



## Baron Spikey

ckcrawford said:


> Khalan-Ghol


Correct- I'll sling you your rep when I can rep people again.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

3) What position, currently unoccupied, is the highest rank in the Adepta Sororitas?

The position is known as the abbess sanctorum of the adepta sororitas


----------



## TheAbominableDan

Damn, I was just waiting until I was allowed to answer again.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Stephen_Newman said:


> 3) What position, currently unoccupied, is the highest rank in the Adepta Sororitas?
> 
> The position is known as the abbess sanctorum of the adepta sororitas


Correct, as with Mr.crawford you'll have to wait a while till I can hand out rep again :wink:


TheAbominableDan said:


> Damn, I was just waiting until I was allowed to answer again.


Well you'll always have the next lot of questions to take a stab at (which I personally wont be doing unless the thread goes like a week without a quiz master), or you could answer one of the remaining ones on the Fantasy version.


----------



## Serpion5

Baron Spikey said:


> You're correct and you can bugger off for extra Rep- the Eldar Codex tells you the Sword's name and just under that it tells you which spirit powers it.
> No extra rep for something that took all of 1 second longer to find out
> 
> Edit: Just Questions* 1)* & *3)* left to be answered.


If I was checking sources Baron, I`d have answered Honsou`s Fortress as well. That was from memory. 

So do we need a new quiz master? I`ll brew up some questions for later today if that`s alright?


----------



## Baron Spikey

Serpion5 said:


> If I was checking sources Baron, I`d have answered Honsou`s Fortress as well. That was from memory.
> 
> So do we need a new quiz master? I`ll brew up some questions for later today if that`s alright?


If you'd answered the Honsou's Fortress question *as well* I would have neg repped you 

If you want to be quiz master feel free- all I've got to do is hand out some Rep still, the thread(s) are free once more to anyone who thinks they can post up some decent questions.


----------



## Serpion5

Oops oops! Never mind then. :wink: 

Here goes, and I`ll keep the same rules as the Baron. One answer per post per use per day, and rep will be awarded based on the extent of your answer and such. 
*
1: What is the average weight of a tyranid ravener? *

2: Which ork clan is well known as scavengers and thieves? (answered)

3: What mishap befell Captain Sicarius during the battle of Damnos? (answered)

4: Which known xeno has adopted the personal motif of "The Serpent?" (answered)

5: Which Tau Commander was sumoned back to T`au following the Nimbosa campaign? (answered)

6: Why was he called back? (answered) 


--- --- --- 

These shouldn`t be too hard.  Good luck.


----------



## Mossy Toes

2: Which ork clan is well known as scavengers and thieves?

Death Skulls


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Serpion5 said:


> 3: What mishap befell Captain Sicarius during the battle of Damnos?
> 
> --- --- ---
> 
> These shouldn`t be too hard.  Good luck.


(its been a day since I've answered another :biggrin

He got pwned by the Necron Lord War Scythe.


----------



## Tyrannus

1: What is the average weight of a tyranid ravener?

1 tonne.


----------



## Serpion5

Mossy and Other Guy have answered correctly. 

Tyrannus your answer is incorrect.

Mossy`s Rep is en route, Other Guy I need to share some around first. 
_*note: owe thatotherguy some rep*_

EDIT: You`ll score higher if you give a source.


----------



## X FiftY 1ne

*5: Which Tau Commander was sumoned back to T`au following the Nimbosa campaign?*

- O'var (Shas'o Tash'var Ol'nan B'kak) _Commander Brightsword_


----------



## Stephen_Newman

6: Why was he called back? 

I think commander brightsword got called back after Nimbosa because of the method by which he committed his campaign against the humans. Particulary at the Kholoth Gorge Massacre and also not giving them a chance of surrender.

I quote from the Tau Empire 4th ed codex.

P.S. I could hand out some rep to Thatotherguy but how much do you owe him?


----------



## Zodd

4: Which known xeno has adopted the personal motif of "The Serpent?" 

My guess would be; The Saim-Hann Eldars.


----------



## Serpion5

Fifty and Newman are correct. 

Rep en route. 

Zodd, sorry that`s incorrect.

@Stephen Newman if you could rep ThatOtherGuy for 3pts I would appreciate it.


----------



## NiceGuyEddy

4: Which known xeno has adopted the personal motif of "The Serpent?" 

Duke Sliscus

Source: Dark Eldar Codex 5th ed


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Done with the rep!


----------



## Serpion5

NiceGuyEddy is correct! 

@Stephen Newman, thanks buddy! :victory:


----------



## Baron Spikey

Serpion5 said:


> *
> 1: What is the average weight of a tyranid ravener? *


2 Tonnes (ref. _Imperial Armour 4- The Anphelion Project_)


----------



## Serpion5

Correct Spikey. :biggrin: Rep en route.

Was that too obscure, or was it a decent enough question? I know not everyone has access to IA.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Serpion5 said:


> Correct Spikey. :biggrin: Rep en route.
> 
> Was that too obscure, or was it a decent enough question? I know not everyone has access to IA.


Sucks to be them then....

Considering some of my questions require the reading of books or warhammer monthly comics no longer for sale I'd say having to use IA is letting them off lightly :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5

Okay then. 

1: In which segmentum of the galaxy is the planet Necromunda located? (answered)

2: What xeno species has been completely corrupted by Slaanesh? (answered)

3: Name the ork leader whose arm Commissar Yarrick took as a trophy? (answered)

4: Name the emissary of the Dark Gods who communed with the Word Bearers before the Heresy? (answered)

5: Name the Inquisitor responsible for securing the artefact known as the _Shadowlight?_ (answered) 

6: What is the highest confirmed class of Necron Lord? (answered)


----------



## 1Foxman

5: Name the Inquisitor responsible for securing the artefact known as the Shadowlight?
Amberly Vale
Well is was loaned to the Adeptus Mechanicus by the Ordo Xenos under the protection of Inquisitor Amberly Vale. Then stolen from the mechanium by renagade Inquisitor Killian before being recovered by Chaiphas Cain whist serving Inquisitor Vales interests. it was then reloaned by the Ordos Xenos to the mechanicum. Yet again defended by Cain from a chaos Warmaster called Vann only to have the pesky Necrons wake up and steal it. Damn Necrons always ruining the day.


----------



## Serpion5

1Foxman said:


> 5: Name the Inquisitor responsible for securing the artefact known as the Shadowlight?
> Amberly Vale
> Well is was loaned to the Adeptus Mechanicus by the Ordo Xenos under the protection of Inquisitor Amberly Vale. Then stolen from the mechanium by renagade Inquisitor Killian before being recovered by Chaiphas Cain whist serving Inquisitor Vales interests. it was then reloaned by the Ordos Xenos to the mechanicum. Yet again defended by Cain from a chaos Warmaster called Vann only to have the pesky Necrons wake up and steal it. Damn Necrons always ruining the day.


Hey, that`s what necs do. 

Correct answer. Rep at earliest oppurtunity. :good:

EDIT: I need to spread rep before I can rep you again. IOU +6pts to 1Foxman. 

EDIT2: Rep given. IOU terminated. :security:


----------



## Fire Tempered

> : Name the emissary of the Dark Gods who communed with the Word Bearers before the Heresy?


Is it Ingethel?


----------



## Aramoro

Serpion5 said:


> Okay then.
> 
> 1: In which segmentum of the galaxy is the planet Necromunda located?


That would be Segmentum Solar.


----------



## Serpion5

Both correct. But neither of you gave a source. How sad, that would have doubled your points.


----------



## Aramoro

Serpion5 said:


> Both correct. But neither of you gave a source. How sad, that would have doubled your points.


What's sad is I just knew that so I don't really have a source. WHY IS THIS STUFF IN MY HEAD.


----------



## Serpion5

Aramoro said:


> What's sad is I just knew that so I don't really have a source. WHY IS THIS STUFF IN MY HEAD.


Well presumably the Necromunda rules would have such info, but you only had to cite the 40k rulebook, it`s on the galaxy map. :laugh:


----------



## Fire Tempered

Didn't know you have to give source. Mine is HH novel, first Heretic.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

3: Name the ork leader whose arm Commissar Yarrick took as a trophy?

If my book os correct then it is Warboss Ugulhard. I quote from the Warhammer 40000 5th edition rulebook.


----------



## Sacred Feth

Serpion5 said:


> Okay then.
> 
> 2: What xeno species has been completely corrupted by Slaanesh?


The Laer? 

Source: HH novel, Fulgrim.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Serpion5 said:


> 6: What is the highest confirmed class of Necron Lord?


Platinum... Just like my credit card biotch. But as for confirmed it would be Gold.


----------



## Serpion5

Stephen_Newman said:


> 3: Name the ork leader whose arm Commissar Yarrick took as a trophy?
> 
> If my book os correct then it is Warboss Ugulhard. I quote from the Warhammer 40000 5th edition rulebook.


Correct. If anyone is able, I cannot rep Newman again. He needs +6pts.  



Sacred Feth said:


> The Laer?
> 
> Source: HH novel, Fulgrim.


Unfortunately, not who I had in mind. :no:



ThatOtherGuy said:


> Platinum... Just like my credit card biotch. But as for confirmed it would be Gold.


So shall I take Platinum or Gold as your answer? Clarify, I am not awarding anything if you give two answers. :nono:

Anyone else is free to try, but I only want one answer to the question.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Serpion5 said:


> So shall I take Platinum or Gold as your answer? Clarify, I am not awarding anything if you give two answers. :nono:
> 
> Anyone else is free to try, but I only want one answer to the question.


Oh fine then. Based on the original question, it is gold. That is the confirmed position.


----------



## Serpion5

That`s better. :threaten: 

I won`t be this generous again.


----------



## 1Foxman

2: What xeno species has been completely corrupted by Slaanesh?
I know this sounds quite obvious but im going to take a stab at Dark Eldar? Killing and taking peoples souls to sustain their own, and giving into excess.


----------



## Serpion5

Incorrect. I said _Species,_ and there are plenty of Eldar resisting Slaanesh.


----------



## Sacred Feth

Serpion5 said:


> 2: What xeno species has been completely corrupted by Slaanesh?


Hmmm, I'll take a final stab in the dark at this question. The Sslyth? Probably not right but worth a shot.

My source is Codex: Dark Eldar 5th Ed


----------



## Vaz

2: Saruthi? Ref: Xenos novel.


----------



## Aramoro

Serpion5 said:


> 2: What xeno species has been completely corrupted by Slaanesh?


I was thinking about this, is it the Saruthi from the Eisenhorn series. I know they've been totally corrupted by Chaos and they were working with Children of the Emperor.

Edit: NINJA'd by Vaz


----------



## Vaz

Twiceeeee. Getting good at this shit. I like getting the answers correct, you can get the Rep if it's correct matey.


----------



## Sacred Feth

I had thought it could be the Saruthi but I looked through the book and no where did it mention they were corrupted specifically by or served Slaanesh.


----------



## Serpion5

Sacred Feth said:


> Hmmm, I'll take a final stab in the dark at this question. The Sslyth? Probably not right but worth a shot.
> 
> My source is Codex: Dark Eldar 5th Ed


Incorrect. 



Vaz said:


> 2: Saruthi? Ref: Xenos novel.


This is the one. Saruthi of the novel _Xenos._



Aramoro said:


> I was thinking about this, is it the Saruthi from the Eisenhorn series. I know they've been totally corrupted by Chaos and they were working with Children of the Emperor.
> 
> Edit: NINJA'd by Vaz


What a shame...  

Screw it, I`ll award the points anyway because you got it, probably typing while Vaz gave his (much shorter) answer. 
EDIT: Can`t rep Armoro again. Anyone? Vaz? I owe +6pts.



Vaz said:


> Twiceeeee. Getting good at this shit. I like getting the answers correct, you can get the Rep if it's correct matey.


I`ll rep you both.



Sacred Feth said:


> I had thought it could be the Saruthi but I looked through the book and no where did it mention they were corrupted specifically by or served Slaanesh.


It was heavily implied and the connections were placed at several points in the book. 


It is time for a new Quizmaster! I take my leave of this. :thank_you:


----------



## piemaster

1. Who is Ghazghkull's standard bearer? +2 rep

2. What method of protection does said standard bearer avoid injury while on the field of battle? +3rep


----------



## ckcrawford

> 1. Who is Ghazghkull's standard bearer? +2 rep


The name your looking for is _Makari_


----------



## piemaster

ckcrawford said:


> The name your looking for is _Makari_


Correct answer. Rep awarded. Any takers as to how Makari has survived as long as he has?


----------



## Ultra111

piemaster said:


> Correct answer. Rep awarded. Any takers as to how Makari has survived as long as he has?


As far as I can tell that was a trick question. From what I've read he survived for 9 years before being sat on by Ghazzy and then fed to a squig. second edition ork codex I think said that? Not too sure though.


----------



## piemaster

Ok so my wording may have been off (I had forgotten that he got sat on).

Technically there was a reason for him reaching such an old age for a gretchin. This is not a trick question, just a badly worded one.

Rep will be awarded for the correct answer. There was a reason that Makari managed to survive on the field of battle and in general Ork life.


----------



## Ultra111

piemaster said:


> Ok so my wording may have been off (I had forgotten that he got sat on).
> 
> Technically there was a reason for him reaching such an old age for a gretchin. This is not a trick question, just a badly worded one.
> 
> Rep will be awarded for the correct answer. There was a reason that Makari managed to survive on the field of battle and in general Ork life.


I've read that he was just simply lucky.


----------



## MilleniumWatcher

No, Makari was actually really lucky. He would survive nearly everything (except Ghazkul sitting on him) and that was the reason ghazkull was so fond of him. In game terms he would survive when wounded if you roll a 2 or higher.


----------



## Vaz

Didn't he survive that, and it was only a squigs digestive juices in which Makari failed his 2+ lol-Yarrick-u-wannabe Save?


----------



## Vaz

Thought I'd add some more? Hope that's okay?

1. What is the name of the single continent of Kastorel-Novem?

2. Who commanded the strike force, codenamed "Sword", on Kastorel-Novem?

3. What are the names of the two Gretchin who aid Mekboss Buzzgob?


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Vaz said:


> 2. Who commanded the strike force, codenamed "Sword", on Kastorel-Novem?


Captain Xhyst?


----------



## Baron Spikey

Vaz said:


> Thought I'd add some more? Hope that's okay?
> 
> 1. What is the name of the single continent of Kastorel-Novem?


I'm guessing that's a trick question as there are 3 continents at least, but only one is named- the equatorial continent *Itdarina*


----------



## piemaster

Sorry, I've been away fer a bit.



Vaz said:


> Thought I'd add some more? Hope that's okay?


Fine by me. I neglected the corner for a bit. I'd rather people were asking and answering questions than not.

As for how that lucky little gretchin, I have awarded rep to two people.



Ultra111 said:


> I've read that he was just simply lucky.


This is the correct answer. You receive +3 rep as you were 1st to get it right and provided a good helping of fluff.



MilleniumWatcher said:


> No, Makari was actually really lucky. He would survive nearly everything (except Ghazkul sitting on him) and that was the reason ghazkull was so fond of him. In game terms he would survive when wounded if you roll a 2 or higher.


I have awarded you +2 rep for providing our second helping of fluff. I love fluff.

As for Vaz's questions, I haven't the foggiest.


----------



## Vaz

ThatOtherGuy said:


> Captain Xhyst?


Correct matey =).



Baron Spikey said:


> I'm guessing that's a trick question as there are 3 continents at least, but only one is named- the equatorial continent *Itdarina*


Too good for me - you saw the secret points =(. +Rep for yourself.

If people haven't noticed, I tend to choose a book by now, and be asking questions about that. It's time to be breaking out the big guns and dive into OOP Novels, IA is now too easily accessible =(.


----------



## Ultra111

Vaz said:


> Correct matey =).
> 
> 
> 
> Too good for me - you saw the secret points =(. +Rep for yourself.
> 
> If people haven't noticed, I tend to choose a book by now, and be asking questions about that. It's time to be breaking out the big guns and dive into OOP Novels, IA is now too easily accessible =(.


Easy to find, but financially not so easy, at least for me perosnally :/


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Vaz said:


> 3. What are the names of the two Gretchin who aid Mekboss Buzzgob?


Nitnuckle and Lunk.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

well, since no one has posted questions on here for a while, I'm going to kick start this thread again.

1) Name three lasgun patterns. (3 pts)

2) Who is the heavy weapons specialist in a Harlequin troupe? (3 pts)

3) What is the bolter patter found in Kronosous Expanse? ( 3 pts)

I shall give the answers tomorrow my time and rep those who got them correct.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

2) is a death jester

No idea about the others...


----------



## Doelago

ThatOtherGuy said:


> 1) Name three lasgun patterns. (3 pts)


M36 Kantrael 

MkIV Accatran

M35 M-Galaxy


----------



## aboytervigon

How does Doelago Know this stuff? (0.0000000000000000001) points


----------



## Doelago

aboytervigon said:


> How does Doelago Know this stuff?


Did I steal your question? :scratchhead:


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Ok, so far Doelago and Spanner are correct. Question three is still up for grabs remember.


----------



## Dawnstar

Well, I'm no fluff king but I'll give a few questions a go

1) What former member of the Luna Wolves became a founding member of the 666th Chapter? 5 points

2) Which loyal Primarch was the first to discover the events that occurred on Istvaan 3? 
3 points

3) What is the only part of Horus that survives? 3 points

Answers in a few days :victory:


----------



## Zodd

Dawnstar said:


> 1) What former member of the Luna Wolves became a founding member of the 666th Chapter? 5 points


I believe it was Captain Garviel Loken


----------



## OIIIIIIO

1) What former member of the Luna Wolves became a founding member of the 666th Chapter? 5 points





Iacton Qruze the half heard


----------



## Ultra111

2) Which loyal Primarch was the first to discover the events that occurred on Istvaan 3? 
3 points

Was it Rogal Dorn? I remember in Flight of the Eisenstein that Garro escaped and then was saved by the primarch (something like that). And when Garro told the primarch he was hit across the room. I can't remember precisely, but Dorn keeps coming to the front of my mind.


----------



## Dawnstar

Zodd said:


> I believe it was Captain Garviel Loken





OIIIIIIO said:


> 1) What former member of the Luna Wolves became a founding member of the 666th Chapter? 5 points
> 
> Iacton Qruze the half heard


I was looking for Garviel Loken, but both are actually founding members so I'll give you both the points



Ultra111 said:


> 2) Which loyal Primarch was the first to discover the events that occurred on Istvaan 3?
> 3 points
> 
> Was it Rogal Dorn? I remember in Flight of the Eisenstein that Garro escaped and then was saved by the primarch (something like that). And when Garro told the primarch he was hit across the room. I can't remember precisely, but Dorn keeps coming to the front of my mind.


It was indeed Rogal Dorn 

Any takers on question 3?


----------



## Ultra111

For number 3, I always thought he was obliterated totally, including his soul :S I guess you could say his sanity survived after the attack, but he died a few seconds or so after I think :S


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

3. - His claw (the Talon of Horus)


----------



## Dawnstar

spanner94ezekiel said:


> 3. - His claw (the Talon of Horus)


Correct 

Ill try and think up some more questions later, unless anyone else has some in mind?


----------



## Doelago

1: Who said _"I was there, the day Horus slew the Emperor"?_ (3pts) 

2: After the death of Archon Nadzybar, who became the new archon? (3pts) 

3: What is the only stable passage out of the Eye of Terror known as? (3pts)


----------



## Angel of Blood

Doelago said:


> 1: Who said _"I was there, the day Horus slew the Emperor"?_ (3pts)



1: Capt Garviel Loken, 10th Company, Luna Wolves.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

2: After the death of Archon Nadzybar, who became the new archon? (3pts) 

Urlock Gaur


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Doelago said:


> 3: What is the only stable passage out of the Eye of Terror known as? (3pts)


The Cadian Gate


----------



## Doelago

Everything correct, rep has been given, and I will try to come up with a new set of questions.


----------



## Doelago

Finish the quote and name the person who said it on question 1. 

1: _"Men of Tanith! Do you- ?"_ (5pts) 

2: Who holds the title of "Lord Castellan" on Cadia? (3pts) -Answered-

3: Who, or rather what caused the downfall of the Eldar? (3pts)


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

2. Castellan Ursukar CREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED! (obviously)


EDIT: Sorry, new to this thread :/


----------



## Doelago

Baah! Your only allowed to answer one question! No rep before you pick which one of the questions you answered, and remove the other answer.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

can I answer again or do I have to make room for others? 

EDIT: I think I will let others shine for now...


----------



## Zodd

Doelago said:


> Finish the quote and name the person who said it on question 1.
> 
> 1: _"Men of Tanith! Do you- ?"_ (5pts)


" want to live forever ? "

by Colonel-Commisar Ibram Gaunt


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek

Doelago said:


> 3: Who, or rather what caused the downfall of the Eldar? (3pts)


Themselves - the increase of debauchery and excess culminated into the birth of Slaanesh which consumed the majority of the Eldar empire.


----------



## Angel of Blood

I know its already been answered, but its one of my favourite quotes from 40k ever.

"Men of Tanith! Do you want to live forever?!"


----------



## Doelago

ThatOtherGuy said:


> can I answer again or do I have to make room for others?


You can answer once a game. I dont know about how others who have posted questions have done it, but I allow people to answer once every 24 hours. So if you posted 23.56 yesterday, you could answer again exactly the same time today. 



Angel of Blood said:


> I know its already been answered, but its one of my favourite quotes from 40k ever.
> 
> "Men of Tanith! Do you want to live forever?!"


Aye, it is also one of my favorites.


----------



## Doelago

1: When did the *Age of Ending* begin? (3pts)

2: How many years did the Great Crusade last? (3pts) 

3: Who took the role of *"Lord Commander of the Imperium" *after the events of the Horus Heresy? (4pts)


----------



## Angel of Blood

Doelago said:


> 3: Who took the role of *"Lord Commander of the Imperium" *after the events of the Horus Heresy? (4pts)


Papa.....fucking......smurf.......

Dick


----------



## Doelago

Angel of Blood said:


> Papa.....fucking......smurf.......
> 
> Dick


No, no. I dont rep someone insulting my bellowed father figure. You will post up his full and proper name with title and everything before I rep you.


----------



## Broken

Lord Commander Roboute Guilliman.

I have a dreadful feeling I've missed something obvious.


----------



## Doelago

Lol, Angel of Blood, 24 hours have not passed, so your answer did not actually qualify, so rep goes to Broken. Lol. 

Edit: FUCK. :scratchhead:

Could someone give Zodd +2 rep points and Broken +1?

Whats wrong with me today?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

I'll do it  Make up for my foolish error lol.

EDIT: Could only do Zodd, so someone else cover Broken's +rep


----------



## Shandathe

Done. Didn't I reference Guilliman's stint as Lord Commander in the Most Incompetent thread?


----------



## Shandathe

Time of Ending started 744M41, IIRC, but I may be off by a couple years. 750ish.

As for the Great Crusades... Trick question. Great Crusades barely covered a millennium, BUT Crusades still happen, and I'm sure Abaddon at least would qualify his Black ones as 'Great'  So about 10 millennia, and counting.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Meh i didn't want points for Fulgrims bitch anyway!


----------



## Shandathe

Angel of Blood said:


> Meh i didn't want points for Fulgrims bitch anyway!


Have some points for that! :laugh:


----------



## Doelago

Shandathe said:


> Time of Ending started 744M41, IIRC, but I may be off by a couple years. 750ish.


Would have accepted "late M41", so correct!



Shandathe said:


> As for the Great Crusades... Trick question. Great Crusades barely covered a millennium, BUT Crusades still happen, and I'm sure Abaddon at least would qualify his Black ones as 'Great'  So about 10 millennia, and counting.


No, no, the Great Crusade, I mean, the greatest of them, with the Big Emp and Primarch guys. 



Angel of Blood said:


> Meh i didn't want points for Fulgrims bitch anyway!


Lol, would not have given you anything anyway, seeing as I cant do it!

Edit: And could someone give Shandante +3 rep... :sigh:

Still one question up for grabs!


----------



## Broken

Given Shandathe 3 points.


----------



## Doelago

Broken said:


> Given Shandathe 3 points.


Thanks dude!


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek

The Great Crusade lasted 200 years, give or take.


----------



## Doelago

Wait, why the hell can I not rep you? Someone please give Tzeen Qhayshek +3 rep...


----------



## Angel of Blood

Doelago said:


> Wait, why the hell can I not rep you? Someone please give Tzeen Qhayshek +3 rep...


Theres a reccuring theme here....


----------



## Doelago

Angel of Blood said:


> Theres a reccuring theme here....


...


----------



## Zodd

Doelago said:


> Wait, why the hell can I not rep you? Someone please give Tzeen Qhayshek +3 rep...


Considered it done .


----------



## Doelago

Zodd said:


> Considered it done .


Thanks dude! 

New questions coming soon. I think. Or hope. It depends.


----------



## Doelago

Just a quick bunch of questions I came up with. Searching for names on them all. And I just noticed that the source is pretty much fucking evident if you thing about it. 

*1. Who was the first Saint? (3pts)*

*2. Primary iterator of the 63rd expedition? (3pts) *

*3. Commander of the "Emperors Children" who led his company down on "Murder"? (3pts)*


----------



## Doelago

This is the first time I have waited almost three hours without seeing even so much as a simple guess.


----------



## Broken

3. Lord Commander Eidolon

Good enough? I know the answer to 2 as well..


----------



## ckcrawford

> 1. Who was the first Saint? (3pts)


Euphrati Keeler

p.s. sorry bud, just woke up and ate breakfast. Damn United States' times.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Doelago said:


> *2. Primary iterator of the 63rd expedition? (3pts) *
> [/B]


Kyril Sindermann


----------



## Doelago

Some kicking and everything went fast. 

Rep should land in a moment...

Edit: And new questions should arrive when I have finished reading the book I am reading at the moment.


----------



## Doelago

1: _"Behold the mighty sacrifice of our age!"_ the Emperor directed the two Primarchs. _"Malcador is Sigillite no more, from henchforth he shall always and only ever be Malcador the ____!" _ (5pts)

2: When did the bombardment of Terra begin? (5pts)

3: Atop of what gate did Ka`bandha and Sanguinus clash during the Siege of Terra? (3pts)




Re-wrote some of the rules to go with how I do this shit. 

*Rules:*



> You can only answer one (1) question every 24 hours, to keep it fair and give everyone an equal chance.
> 
> I would appreciate it if people would not reply to getting rep by saying "Thanks for the rep", for my inbox fills up quickly enough as it is. (Yes, thats how awesome I am.) Thou if you have something constructive to say, reply for all you want.
> 
> Try to keep off topic chat to the minimum in the thread.
> 
> And I have been loose with this until now, but from now on anyone who does not quote the question asked will not get any rep, not how correct it might be.
> 
> I dont give rep for halfway answers. I myself judge if you got close enough to earn some rep.
> 
> If you think I judge you unfairly, well, sucks to be you. Feel free to drop an official complaint. I need something amusing to read on the evenings.
> 
> Note: These are my set of rules, which apply to my questions.


_A second note is that I stole a lot of inspiration from Baron Spikey`s and CotE`s rules. :grin:_


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Doelago said:


> 1: _"Behold the mighty sacrifice of our age!"_ the Emperor directed the two Primarchs. _"Malcador is Sigillite no more, from henchforth he shall always and only ever be Malcador the ____!" _ (5pts)
> [/I]


Malcador the Hero

I answered 9:00 Am yesterday my time, and its 10:00 Right now. 25 hours.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Doelago said:


> 3: Atop of what gate did Ka`bandha and Sanguinus clash during the Siege of Terra? (3pts)


The Eternity Gate


----------



## Doelago

Angel of Blood said:


> The Eternity Gate


Not according to the source I use, so I will have to say wrong on that one. 

Edit: *ThatOtherGuy*, you have not gone unnoticed. Just need to rep one or two dudes before you, so I am waiting for all the answers to be answered.


----------



## Zodd

Doelago said:


> 2: When did the bombardment of Terra begin? (5pts)


On the thirteenth day of Secundus


----------



## Doelago

Zodd said:


> On the thirteenth day of Secundus


Correct.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Doelago said:


> Not according to the source I use, so I will have to say wrong on that one.


Edit: Shag, CV does indeed call it the Ultimate Gate. I was sure it was the Eternity Gate....hmmmmmm. I know the other spaceport is the Eternity Wall spaceport, but i swear the Ultimate Gate has been refered to as the Eternity Gate aswell. Balls


----------



## Doelago

Good, after some confusion everything went smoothly and fast. 

Will see if I can come up with a new set soon.


----------



## Doelago

Time for random ass riddles and shit like that. 

1: Who, with his dying breath, wounded, what none could slay? (5pts) 

2: Who was brought back alive not once, but twice by the Despoiler? (5pts)

3: Commander of the 203rd Cadian regiment which was decimated on Forge World Graia. (3pts)


----------



## Angel of Blood

Doelago said:


> 1: Who, with his dying breath, wounded, what none could slay? (5pts)


*Mutter mutter* Dawn of war fluff *more muttering*

.....Moriah.....Blood Raven tit.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

2: Who was brought back alive not once, but twice by the Despoiler? (5pts)


Eliphas the Inheritor


----------



## Haskanael

Doelago said:


> 3: Commander of the 203rd Cadian regiment which was decimated on Forge World Graia. (3pts)


2nd Lieutenant Mira


----------



## Doelago

What the fuck is this shit? These should have kept you occupied for more than a damn hour and a half.

Edit: Someone of you rep Haskanael. It seems I was uncapable of predicting that he would answer a question when I repped him earlier, lol.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Ive repped Haskanael for you


----------



## Doelago

Thanks. More questions coming when I feel for it. 

(Of course you others are also allowed to post some...)


----------



## Doelago

1: What titan was present during the purge of Isstvan III? (3pts)

2: Full name of the current Chaos Warmaster? (3pts)

3: What strode unto the bridge on the "Vengeful Spirit" during the fight between Horus and the Emperor? (3pts)


----------



## Haskanael

> 2: Full name of the current Chaos Warmaster? (3pts)


Ezekyle Abaddon.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Doelago said:


> 1: What titan was present during the purge of Isstvan III? (3pts)


The Imperator Titan _Dies Irae_


----------



## Doelago

Correct, and correct. No one wants to try their luck on question 3?


----------



## gen.ahab

Doelago said:


> 1: What titan was present during the purge of Isstvan III? (3pts)


Dies Irae....

EDIT: Ah, mother fucking lag.

Go for three for the giggles: A really, really unlucky Adeptus Custode Guard.


----------



## Doelago

Correct. More coming. Sometimes.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Might make a few myself, though ones that hopefully wont be lexicanum/google friendly


----------



## Haskanael

Angel of Blood said:


> Might make a few myself, though ones that hopefully wont be lexicanum/google friendly


or ones that arent commonly known to everyone that have Read the HH books?


----------



## Angel of Blood

Nah not them either, or they will be obsure HH ones.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Angel of Blood said:


> Nah not them either, or they will be obsure HH ones.


No matter what, the answer will still be out on the internet.


----------



## Doelago

Hurr, hurr! Finally I will be able to gather some rep. :crazy:


----------



## Doelago

A new set which hopefully ain`t batshit easy.

1: For whom is it common practice to punish carelessness by placing a bolter round only inches past the careless initiates head? (3pts)

2: Against which foes (2) does the Company Banner of the Blood Ravens 4th company celebrate victories? (3pts) *answered*

3: Canoness of the Order of the "Lost Rosetta"? (5pts) *Answered*

4: Name one of the largest forge cities on the Forge World "Chaeroneia". (3pts)

5: What class of ship was the "Ius Bellum"? (3pts) *Answered*

*Rules:*



> You can only answer one (1) question every 24 hours, to keep it fair and give everyone an equal chance.
> 
> I would appreciate it if people would not reply to getting rep by saying "Thanks for the rep", for my inbox fills up quickly enough as it is. (Yes, thats how awesome I am.) Thou if you have something constructive to say, reply for all you want.
> 
> Try to keep off topic chat to the minimum in the thread.
> 
> And I have been loose with this until now, but from now on anyone who does not quote the question asked will not get any rep, no matter how correct it might be.
> 
> I dont give rep for halfway answers. I myself judge if you got close enough to earn some rep.
> 
> If you think I judge you unfairly, well, sucks to be you. Feel free to drop an official complaint. I need something amusing to read on the evenings.
> 
> Note: These are my set of rules, which apply to my questions.


----------



## Geist

> 3: Canoness of the Order of the "Lost Rosetta"? (5pts)


Is it Sister Claire?


----------



## gen.ahab

Doelago said:


> 5: What class of ship was the "Ius Bellum"? (3pts)


Grant Cruiser....


----------



## Doelago

gen.ahab said:


> Grant Cruiser....


What the fuck is a grant cruiser?

And read the rules. One answer /24 hours.


----------



## gen.ahab

Doelago said:


> What the fuck is a grant cruiser?
> 
> And read the rules. One answer /24 hours.


#1 Are you shitting me? :laugh: EDIT: Oh Jesus fucking Christ, I only just noticed what I did. lol

#2 Well.... I did fall asleep.... that should count. :grin:


----------



## Haskanael

> 2: Against which foes (2) does the Company Banner of the Blood Ravens 4th company celebrate victories? (3pts)


Against the traitor legions on Kronus, and against the ork arch marauder Boargurr on Tranthios III.

(Yay DoW II Armory) 

I wonder if anyone can get Q 1 right


----------



## Doelago

gen.aheb got nr.5 after a long wait since no one went and stole his anwer, lol.


----------



## IntoTheVoid

When a new Space Marine Chapter is founded, do they just say take 10 marines from a few chapters, or just one and say here you go, get busy recruiting ?


----------



## Doelago

IntoTheVoid said:


> When a new Space Marine Chapter is founded, do they just say take 10 marines from a few chapters, or just one and say here you go, get busy recruiting ?


I think you are in the wrong thread.


----------



## IntoTheVoid

Doelago said:


> I think you are in the wrong thread.



Aye aye boss... Should of realized that, Emperor forgive >_>


----------



## Doelago

IntoTheVoid said:


> Aye aye boss... Should of realized that, Emperor forgive >_>


Haha, Emperor forgive you, lol.

Edit: And wtf? Did I for once succeed with the impossible? I mean, posting up questions you guys cant answer?


----------



## Haskanael

Doelago said:


> Haha, Emperor forgive you, lol.
> 
> Edit: And wtf? Did I for once succeed with the impossible? I mean, posting up questions you guys cant answer?


dont act like you dont like it! ALSO


----------



## Doelago

It seems I finally managed to do it properly, since still two questions remain unanswered.


----------



## Doelago

You guys seem to need help, so I have given you the source for both questions, and you I also doubled the rep reward, since they seem to have been hard. *chuckles*

1: For whom is it common practice to punish carelessness by placing a bolter round only inches past the careless initiates head? (6pts)

Answer can be found in Dawn of War II: Retribution.

4: Name one of the largest forge cities on the Forge World "Chaeroneia". (6pts)

Answer can be found in the Grey Knights novel "Dark Adeptus".


----------



## Haskanael

Doelago said:


> 4: Name one of the largest forge cities on the Forge World "Chaeroneia". (6pts)
> 
> Answer can be found in the Grey Knights novel "Dark Adeptus".


and the answer is Noctis.


----------



## Doelago

Correct.  

And now for the love of Terra, get the last one. Someone. Anyone!?


----------



## Haskanael

If no one does it by tomorrownight then by the Emperor I will.


----------



## Haskanael

Doelago said:


> 1: For whom is it common practice to punish carelessness by placing a bolter round only inches past the careless initiates head? (6pts)


Space marine Scout Sergeant Telion.


----------



## Doelago

Throne fucking finally. Correct.


----------



## Haskanael

(i can only give 1 rep for some reason so forgive me for that i just thought that i should do something back instead of just answering Questions and getting Rep)

1. What Graphic novel Follows the story of Blood Angels Captain Leonatos. (1P)

2. what Ultramarine successor chapter has the least in common with their original legion. (1P)

3. on what Shrine world Infested with plagues of Nurgle did the Cadian 88th Fight. (1P)


----------



## Doelago

Haskanael said:


> 3. on what Shrine world Infested with plagues of Nurgle did the Cadian 88th Fight. (1P)


The shrine world Khatur.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Haskanael said:


> (i can only give 1 rep for some reason so forgive me for that i just thought that i should do something back instead of just answering Questions and getting Rep)
> 
> 1. What Graphic novel Follows the story of Blood Angels Captain Leonatos. (1P)


Blood Quest


----------



## Haskanael

Correct and Correct.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Haskanael said:


> 2. what Ultramarine successor chapter has the least in common with their original legion. (1P)


Well this one seems debateable really. Fire Angels perhaps? They uniquely(as far as i know) follow the Imperial Creed, something very un-Astartes like in general, never mind Ultramarines.


----------



## revan4559

Angel of Blood said:


> Well this one seems debateable really. Fire Angels perhaps? They uniquely(as far as i know) follow the Imperial Creed, something very un-Astartes like in general, never mind Ultramarines.


Also going to say the Mortificators aswell, judging from their fluff they follow the Codex in only the basic principles(from the Ultramarines omnibus).


----------



## Haskanael

Well the actual answer i was looking for was in fact the mortifactors not due to the codex but sheer tradition and gloomyness that fits more with the Dark Angels or the Legion of the damned . but i did not take the fire angels into account cause i did not know they where also a derived from the Ultramarines so this calls for a decision.

I am going to count both of your anwers correct due to my own stupidity 

*Feels like the questions went way to quick*


----------



## Doelago

1: Who was found by Nathaniel Garro in the ruins of Istvaan III? (3pts)

2: What powerful member of the Ecclesiarchy held the title of "Lord Deacon" on the planet neva? (3pts)

3: Which city on Armageddon did Ghazghkull destroy by crushing it with asteroids? (3pts)


----------



## ItsPug

Doelago said:


> 3: Which city on Armageddon did Ghazghkull destroy by crushing it with asteroids? (3pts)


Hades Hive


----------



## OIIIIIIO

1: Who was found by Nathaniel Garro in the ruins of Istvaan III? (3pts)

Garviel Loken I think it was


----------



## Doelago

How is it that these questions go a lot faster when you dont put up any hard questions?


----------



## Zodd

Doelago said:


> 2: What powerful member of the Ecclesiarchy held the title of "Lord Deacon" on the planet neva? (3pts)


I think it was Viktor LaHayn


----------



## Doelago

Correct, everyone got their rep?


----------



## Doelago

1: How many Orders Militant fell upon the Red Corsairs during the San Leor Massacre? (3pts)

2: What Imperial Guard regiment set out to liberate and colonize the planet Voor? (3pts)


----------



## gen.ahab

Doelago said:


> 2: What Imperial Guard regiment set out to liberate and colonize the planet Voor? (3pts)


 Brimlock Eleventh Imperial Guard


----------



## Doelago

Correct.


----------



## Haskanael

Doelago said:


> 1: How many Orders Militant fell upon the Red Corsairs during the San Leor Massacre? (3pts)
> 
> 2: What Imperial Guard regiment set out to liberate and colonize the planet Voor? (3pts)


9 different orders


----------



## Doelago

Correct.


----------



## Doelago

More easy questions. 

1: What is the name of the sniper rifle carried by the Vindicare assassin? (3pts)

2: On what planet is Ibram Gaunt born? (3pts) 

3: What is the Imperial code name and the Ork name for Nazdreg Ug Urdgrub`s space hulk? (5 pts)


----------



## Serpion5

> 1: What is the name of the sniper rifle carried by the Vindicare assassin? (3pts)


The Exitus Rifle?


----------



## Zodd

Doelago said:


> 3: What is the Imperial code name and the Ork name for Nazdreg Ug Urdgrub`s space hulk? (5 pts)


Imperial: Scylla

Ork: Ognazdreg Gargdurslagulk


----------



## Angel of Blood

Doelago said:


> 2: On what planet is Ibram Gaunt born? (3pts)


Manzipor

Character limit


----------



## Doelago

Argh! Everything correct, but someone throw the rep to Serpaderpa5.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Done Serpy.


----------



## Doelago

Thank you.


----------



## Serpion5

I wasn`t gonna worry about it, but when Doelago repped me for something else, I answered the quiz just to fuck with him. :biggrin:


----------



## Angel of Blood

1. Who can be identified by the code name 'Iron' (5pts)

2. Which five platoons did Ceglan Varl consider to be the elite of the Tanith First and Only (3pts)

3. Who was the Captain of the Fourth Fellowship of the Thousand Sons (3pts)


----------



## Zodd

Angel of Blood said:


> 3. Who was the Captain of the Fourth Fellowship of the Thousand Sons (3pts)


I think the answer should be; Menes Kalliston


----------



## Dawnstar

Angel of Blood said:


> 1. Who can be identified by the code name 'Iron' (5pts)


It wouldn't be Perturabo would it?


----------



## Angel of Blood

Zodd said:


> I think the answer should be; Menes Kalliston


Correct



Dawnstar said:


> It wouldn't be Perturabo would it?


Afraid not


----------



## Baron Spikey

Angel of Blood said:


> 2. Which units did Ceglan Varl consider to be the elite of the Tanith First and Only (3pts)


Because I cant be bothered to check the books right now I'm just going to go with the most obvious, and likely wrong, answer.

Mkoll's Scout formation.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Baron Spikey said:


> Because I cant be bothered to check the books right now I'm just going to go with the most obvious, and likely wrong, answer.
> 
> Mkoll's Scout formation.


Partly right. I should be more clear with the question, my mistake.

'Which five platoons does Varl consider to be the elite of the Tanith First.'

Will edit the original question aswell


----------



## Boc

Angel of Blood said:


> Partly right. I should be more clear with the question, my mistake.
> 
> 'Which five platoons does Varl consider to be the elite of the Tanith First.'
> 
> Will edit the original question aswell


Mkoll
Rawne
Corbec
Kolea
Caffran

Probably waaaay off...


----------



## Angel of Blood

Boc said:


> Mkoll
> Rawne
> Corbec
> Kolea
> Caffran
> 
> Probably waaaay off...


Close, but no cigar


----------



## Boc

> 2. Which five platoons did Ceglan Varl consider to be the elite of the Tanith First and Only (3pts)


Mkoll
Rawne
Corbec
Bray
Soric

Pg 308 in The Saint Omnibus.

Yussss


----------



## Angel of Blood

Boc said:


> Mkoll
> Rawne
> Corbec
> Bray
> Soric
> 
> Pg 308 in The Saint Omnibus.
> 
> Yussss


Bingo! The hope for these questions was so people couldn't simply google/lexicanum them ^^. Well done


----------



## Angel of Blood

Oi! My first questions still not been answered!

1. Who can be identified by the code name 'Iron' (5pts)


----------



## Doelago

My apologies, will repost them later. 



Angel of Blood said:


> 1. Who can be identified by the code name 'Iron' (5pts)


Just for shits and giggles I will throw down a totally incorrect answer. 

Ferrus Manus.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Afraid not


----------



## Doelago

Rogal Dorn? 

Is it 30k or 40k? 

Colonel Ironhand Straken?


----------



## Angel of Blood

40k, and its a human(not astartes)


----------



## Baron Spikey

Angel of Blood said:


> 1. Who can be identified by the code name 'Iron' (5pts)


I have the distinct feeling it's Glossia (I believe that's what it's called), another random guess- Harlon Nayl


----------



## Angel of Blood

Bingo! Glossia indeed


----------



## Boc

So Doelago you going to repost those questions...?


----------



## Doelago

Boc said:


> So Doelago you going to repost those questions...?


Meh, the copy paste is no longer there... Will come up with some new then... Sometime... In the near future...


----------



## Doelago

1: Which isotope could, in the right conditions, produce energy for almost eternity? (3pts)

2: On what planet did a Craftworld fatally damaged during the Eldar Fall crash? (3pts)

3: By who`s hand, did Cyrene burn? (3pts)


----------



## Dawnstar

Doelago said:


> 3: By who`s hand, did Cyrene burn? (3pts)


I do believe that is Gabriel Angelos, Captain of the Blood Ravens Third Company


----------



## Doelago

Dawnstar said:


> I do believe that is Gabriel Angelos, Captain of the Blood Ravens Third Company


Correct.


----------



## Zodd

Doelago said:


> 2: On what planet did a Craftworld fatally damaged during the Eldar Fall crash? (3pts)


It could be Darcturus.


----------



## Doelago

Zodd said:


> It could be Darcturus.


It seems that one is also correct, but I was looking for another one. But you will get the rep none the less.


----------



## Eviltim

Doelago said:


> 1: Which isotope could, in the right conditions, produce energy for almost eternity? (3pts)


I believe its something like Helian III?


----------



## Doelago

Eviltim said:


> I believe its something like Helian III?


Something like that, yes.


----------



## Eviltim

Okay, heres one; If its not my place to ask Questions, then someone is free to use it for questions later (Promise I wont answer).

1) Contrary to popular belief, Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka is NOT the largest ork Warboss, Who is?


----------



## Doelago

Doelago said:


> 2: On what planet did a Craftworld fatally damaged during the Eldar Fall crash? (3pts)


Still looking for a 2nd answer to this one. 




Eviltim said:


> Okay, heres one; If its not my place to ask Questions, then someone is free to use it for questions later (Promise I wont answer).


Everyone is free to post up questions.


----------



## Worldkiller

> 1) Contrary to popular belief, Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka is NOT the largest ork Warboss, Who is?


Nazdreg Ug Urdgrub


----------



## Baron Spikey

Eviltim said:


> 1) Contrary to popular belief, Ghazghkull Mag Uruk Thraka is NOT the largest ork Warboss, Who is?


Snagrod, The Arch Arsonist?


----------



## Eviltim

Baron Spikey said:


> Snagrod, The Arch Arsonist?


Kudos to Spikey, It is indeed Snagrod!


----------



## Doelago

1: What are the 666 secret words of the Grey Knights known as? (3pts)

2: What is the rare pattern of psycanons mounted on vehicles known as? (3pts)

3: On which world did the feud between the Dark Angels and Space Wolves Chapter begin? (3pts)

4: Name a "Vengeance Class Grand Cruiser cruiser" of *Battlefleet Cadia*. (3pts)


----------



## gally912

Doelago said:


> 3: On which world did the feud between the Dark Angels and Space Wolves Chapter begin? (3pts)


Dulan


As far as we know.


----------



## Doelago

gally912 said:


> Dulan


Correct.


----------



## Zodd

Doelago said:


> 1: What are the 666 secret words of the Grey Knights known as? (3pts)


The Canticle of Absolution of the Grey Knights.


----------



## Doelago

Zodd said:


> The Canticle of Absolution of the Grey Knights.


Correct. But I cant yet hand out the rep. :headbutt:


----------



## Baron Spikey

Doelago said:


> 4: Name a "Vengeance Class Grand Cruiser cruiser" of *Battlefleet Cadia*. (3pts)


_Vigilanti Eternus_


----------



## Boc

> 2: What is the rare pattern of psycanons mounted on vehicles known as? (3pts)


Piedtite pattern?


----------



## Doelago

Baron Spikey said:


> _Vigilanti Eternus_


Correct. Cant remember when you have been wrong. :sigh:



Boc said:


> Piedtite pattern?


Sorry, never heard of it.


----------



## Boc

> 2: What is the rare pattern of psycanons mounted on vehicles known as? (3pts)


Dammit, then Godwyn? Those are the only two listed in GK Codex page 59


----------



## Doelago

Boc said:


> Dammit, then Godwyn? Those are the only two listed in GK Codex page 59


Sorry, hint: Dont search in the Codex. It most probably aint anywhere in there.


----------



## Ratvan

2: On what planet did a Craftworld fatally damaged during the Eldar Fall crash? (3pts)

Typhon Primaris?


----------



## Boc

Doelago said:


> Sorry, hint: Dont search in the Codex. It most probably aint anywhere in there.


You, sir, are a filthy whore :laugh: I'll have to peruse my GK novels this weekend... otherwise I'll just have to call it a loss


----------



## Doelago

Boc said:


> You, sir, are a filthy whore :laugh: I'll have to peruse my GK novels this weekend... otherwise I'll just have to call it a loss


No, no! DONT! Forge World is your friend!


----------



## MidnightSun

The Deimos-Lux pattern Psycannon, by any chance?

Midnight


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Thought i'd throw out a question. Why not. 

_Which Astartes Chapter was the first to respond to Abaddon's 9th Black Crusade? (5 rep)_


----------



## Zodd

ahem.. i think i will call a trick-question here. To my knowledge nothing is know about the 9th crusade.:wink:


----------



## piemaster

What highly time saving and practical task when ordered to undertake prior to a battle heavily demoralise guardsmen as advised by the department Munitorum? (+4 rep)

Recite the _Oath to Vengance_ as given in _The Imperial Infantryman's Uplifting Primer_ (+4 rep)


----------



## Doelago

piemaster said:


> Recite the _Oath to Vengance_ as given in _The Imperial Infantryman's Uplifting Primer_ (+4 rep)


Too easy. 

_"I will destroy all who seek to destroy me."_


----------



## piemaster

Quick, but do you know the second? I'll hold off and wait for an answer so I don't have to give you two bouts of rep otherwise I'll just 4 you. Sounds fair?


----------



## Doelago

piemaster said:


> Quick, but do you know the second? I'll hold off and wait for an answer so I don't have to give you two bouts of rep otherwise I'll just 4 you. Sounds fair?


Sorry, according to the rules I am not allowed to answer more than one within 24 hours.


----------



## piemaster

Oh well, +4 rep and a question that still remains unanswered.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Zodd said:


> ahem.. i think i will call a trick-question here. To my knowledge nothing is know about the 9th crusade.:wink:


We actually do have information on the 9th Crusade. I made sure it wasn't on Lexicanum before I asked the question though, otherwise it would have been fairly pointless.


----------



## Doelago

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> We actually do have information on the 9th Crusade. I made sure it wasn't on Lexicanum before I asked the question though, otherwise it would have been fairly pointless.


This, is how it should be done.


----------



## Zodd

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Thought i'd throw out a question. Why not.
> 
> _Which Astartes Chapter was the first to respond to Abaddon's 9th Black Crusade? (5 rep)_


I think i'll try again; Iron Snakes.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Zodd said:


> I think i'll try again; Iron Snakes.


Incorrect I am afraid.


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Which Astartes Chapter was the first to respond to Abaddon's 9th Black Crusade? (5 rep) 

Lets throw out a random chapter near the Eye of Terra.

Iron Hands.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Thought i'd throw out a question. Why not.
> 
> _Which Astartes Chapter was the first to respond to Abaddon's 9th Black Crusade? (5 rep)_


Utterly random guess - Dark Angels?:headbutt:


----------



## Rems

Was it the Blood Angels?


----------



## Zodd

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Thought i'd throw out a question. Why not.
> 
> _Which Astartes Chapter was the first to respond to Abaddon's 9th Black Crusade? (5 rep)_


This is a difficult one i must admit.

I think it could be the Lamenters.


----------



## Ultra111

I'll guess Blood Ravens?

Edit; on second thought probably not...


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Erm...
Relictors?


----------



## OIIIIIIO

I know where to look but I am not sure where I can find the book .... dammit all to hell.


----------



## gothik

the marines malevolent?


----------



## Nashnir

I thought the 8th Black Crusade wasn't led by Abbadon but by "Jihar the Lacerator".
Also there wasn't any SM involved.
I probably am wrong. -_-


----------



## gothik

actually i wonder if this is a trick question as there are no imperial records on the 9th crusade


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Erm...
> Relictors?





Stephen_Newman said:


> Iron Hands.





DecrepitDragon said:


> Utterly random guess - Dark Angels?:headbutt:





Rems said:


> Was it the Blood Angels?





Zodd said:


> This is a difficult one i must admit.
> 
> I think it could be the Lamenters.





Ultra111 said:


> I'll guess Blood Ravens?
> 
> Edit; on second thought probably not...





gothik said:


> the marines malevolent?


All incorrect I am afraid.



Nashnir said:


> I thought the 8th Black Crusade wasn't led by Abbadon but by "Jihar the Lacerator".
> Also there wasn't any SM involved.
> I probably am wrong. -_-


It's not universally the case in the lore but it is generally perceived that Abaddon has personally led 13 Black Crusades, but other Black Crusades have also occured under the leadership of other Chaos Warlords. Regardless, the question was in regards to the Abaddon's 9th Black Crusade, not 8th.



gothik said:


> actually i wonder if this is a trick question as there are no imperial records on the 9th crusade


There are Imperial records on Abaddon's 9th Crusade, it is not a trick question.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Thought i'd throw out a question. Why not.
> 
> _Which Astartes Chapter was the first to respond to Abaddon's 9th Black Crusade? (5 rep)_



Not sure if a second attempt is allowed, but I was thinking that I might give it a go.

Although not strictly speaking an Astartes Chapter ( I think they're not - correct me if I'm wrong ), I remember reading something about the planet killer, being crippled, by Deathwatch marines. Its a stray thought so probably wrong.


----------



## darkreever

Correct me if I am wrong, but wasn't the first planet killer not seen, or unleashed, until the twelfth Black Crusade?

And assuming they have not been guessed already, I shall toss the White Consuls up.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

darkreever said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but wasn't the first planet killer not seen, or unleashed, until the twelfth Black Crusade?


Thanks for kick starting my memory - You are correct, the first sighting was the Gothic War.

:headbutt:


----------



## OIIIIIIO

It is not a trick question it was written about by Abnett but I can't find where I put the damn book.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

OIIIIIIO said:


> It is not a trick question it was written about by Abnett but I can't find where I put the damn book.


Can you recall the book - I've already answered and got it wrong, probably twice now so no fear of me stealing the answer!

Edit - Does anyone else think we're getting confused between The "actual" nuumber of the crusade mentioned, and the 9th that Abaddon led? That could have been the twelfth "actual" crusade for all I know.


----------



## Doelago

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> _Which Astartes Chapter was the first to respond to Abaddon's 9th Black Crusade? (5 rep)_


None!? 

Holy shit this seems to be a hard one. :laugh:


----------



## Rems

The irritating thing is i know i've read this somewhere. It's just a passing mention in the fluff and i can't for the life of me remember where i read it.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

> Which Astartes Chapter was the first to respond to Abaddon's 9th Black Crusade?


Red Scorpions?


----------



## Angel of Blood

Frack me this ones hard, i can tell you who led it, how many guard regiments were sent, who defeated the leader of said Crusade, but i just can't find which astartes chapter your refering to. Must just be being a moron, time to look again.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Having said that, going back over it now i've two possible answers.

Either the Grey Knights or Iron Snakes. I found a passage that mentions the Grey Knights are ready to deploy but nothing further, and then another passage that mentions how well the Iron Snakes performed, but i can't find any other chapters mentioned.

So yeah, Iron Snakes, or possible Grey Knights, if they actually deployed.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

Angel of Blood said:


> So yeah, Iron Snakes, or possible Grey Knights, if they actually deployed.


Its not Iron Snakes - thats already been tried. I've seen the mention of Grey Knights - its a tenuous link at best, but it does seem to be the best idea so far.:read:


----------



## MidnightSun

I'll throw in the Exorcists due to the proximity of their chapter planet.

Midnight

EDIT: Did I get the Deimos-Lux Psycannon question right?


----------



## Stephen_Newman

Due to being a Astarted Praeses chapter.

Iron Talons.


----------



## Doelago

MidnightSun said:


> EDIT: Did I get the Deimos-Lux Psycannon question right?


Damn it, sorry, I could not rep you when you answered, and then I totally forgot about it. Damn it, sorry. 

Correct!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Angel of Blood said:


> Frack me this ones hard, i can tell you who led it, how many guard regiments were sent, who defeated the leader of said Crusade, but i just can't find which astartes chapter your refering to. Must just be being a moron, time to look again.


Simply out of curiosity, could you actually reveal those answers? I want to see if your information aligns with mine. 



DecrepitDragon said:


> Edit - Does anyone else think we're getting confused between The "actual" nuumber of the crusade mentioned, and the 9th that Abaddon led? That could have been the twelfth "actual" crusade for all I know.


No, its specifically listed as the _9th Black Crusade_. But to be specific it was Abaddon's 9th yes.



OIIIIIIO said:


> It is not a trick question it was written about by Abnett but I can't find where I put the damn book.


Was it? The piece of lore I got it from was not written by Abnett.



DecrepitDragon said:


> I remember reading something about the planet killer, being crippled, by Deathwatch marines. Its a stray thought so probably wrong.





darkreever said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but wasn't the first planet killer not seen, or unleashed, until the twelfth Black Crusade?
> 
> And assuming they have not been guessed already, I shall toss the White Consuls up.





Doelago said:


> None!?
> 
> Holy shit this seems to be a hard one. :laugh:





Khorne's Fist said:


> Red Scorpions?





Angel of Blood said:


> So yeah, Iron Snakes, or possible Grey Knights, if they actually deployed.





MidnightSun said:


> I'll throw in the Exorcists due to the proximity of their chapter planet.
> 
> Midnight





Stephen_Newman said:


> Due to being a Astarted Praeses chapter.
> 
> Iron Talons.


Once again, all incorrect.


----------



## Doelago

Throne of fucking Terra...? 

Imperial Fists? 
Blood Angels? 
The god damn Ultramarines?!


----------



## MidnightSun

Doelago said:


> Damn it, sorry, I could not rep you when you answered, and then I totally forgot about it. Damn it, sorry.
> 
> Correct!


Great!

No time to celebrate - divert all brain power to CotE 9th Black Crusade question.

Midnight


----------



## Angel of Blood

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Simply out of curiosity, could you actually reveal those answers? I want to see if your information aligns with mine.


I do believe i am mistakenly looking at the 8th Black Crusade, as detailed in Tactica Imperialis, said Crusade being led by the Lacerator who was killed by the 13th Mordian. Sooo back to the drawing board. I thought i did well with my Harlon Nayl question, but damn this ones nails.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Throw a dog a bone? Or in this case throw a pack of dogs an extra large bone? ^^

I'm going out my mind scouring books everywhere! The chaos codex's, the marine codex's, eye of terro codex, tactica imperialis, all the index astartes i have(though they are rather large, possible chance i skimmed over it?).

Tell me its not in a White Dwarf though!? That or i guess its in a novel i haven't read or own


----------



## DecrepitDragon

Right, this is my last guess, then I'll admit defeat. . . 

The Mortifactors.

Got this from the 40k Lamenters wiki, where it mentions that the Mortifactors refused to fight alongside the Lamenters - I got the impression from the context that the Mortifactors were there first.


----------



## Rems

I've had this niggling feeling it was the Subjugators but i'm sure that's wrong as the only fluff i can recall on them was for the 13th Black Crusade. Still it's worth a shot.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Angel of Blood said:


> Throw a dog a bone? Or in this case throw a pack of dogs an extra large bone? ^^
> 
> I'm going out my mind scouring books everywhere! The chaos codex's, the marine codex's, eye of terro codex, tactica imperialis, all the index astartes i have(though they are rather large, possible chance i skimmed over it?).
> 
> Tell me its not in a White Dwarf though!? That or i guess its in a novel i haven't read or own


Its not in a codex, IA article, WD article or BL novel. I feel that is narrowing it down enough. 



DecrepitDragon said:


> Right, this is my last guess, then I'll admit defeat. . .
> 
> The Mortifactors.
> 
> Got this from the 40k Lamenters wiki, where it mentions that the Mortifactors refused to fight alongside the Lamenters - I got the impression from the context that the Mortifactors were there first.





Rems said:


> I've had this niggling feeling it was the Subjugators but i'm sure that's wrong as the only fluff i can recall on them was for the 13th Black Crusade. Still it's worth a shot.


Both incorrect.


----------



## gally912

My guess is that it is in Liber Chaotica: Khorne...

that said...

Space Wolves?


----------



## DecrepitDragon

DecrepitDragon said:


> Right, this is my last guess, then I'll admit defeat. . .


. . . Or not.

How about, erm... um..

The Angels of Vigilance?


----------



## Rems

So it's not in a codex, IA article, novel, white dwarf?

As near i can tell it's also not in any of the Imperial Armour books or the Liber Chaotica's. What does that leave us with?

Some more supplementals like the Uplifting Primer or something from Fantasy Flight games.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Fuck a duck, this is nails. So none of the above, none of the codexes etc. Its not in Tactica Imperialis, even if i missed it, CotE's said its not by Abnett so thats the TI out anyway. Don't have all the Imperial Armours, so can't check them all, don't have any of the Liber Chaotica

What we left with?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

I may be grasping at straws here but this may be a lot simpler than it seems. 
Pg 148 5th edition rulebook. "Space marines of the Silver Skulls chapter were the first to respond." 

The Battle took place at the start of M37 when most of the 9th crusade is recorded as having occured during M38. That suggests that the Antecanis Massacre was extremely early in the 9th crusade.


----------



## soonergold

Silver Skulls

Edit: Damnit, just noticed I was beat. Yeah just happened across this thread while reading the rulebook


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> I may be grasping at straws here but this may be a lot simpler than it seems.
> Pg 148 5th edition rulebook. "Space marines of the Silver Skulls chapter were the first to respond."
> 
> The Battle took place at the start of M37 when most of the 9th crusade is recorded as having occured during M38. That suggests that the Antecanis Massacre was extremely early in the 9th crusade.


Finally, correct!! Well done.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Wooooooooooo!!!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

OKay i've got some for you, i don't know how hard these are going to be, i've tried to make sure they're not easy to get using Lexicanum or by Googling. One correct answer each please as my rep power is pretty lame.

Name the two alleged raven guard sucessors that bare the following livery
purple armour with yellow chapter badges 12pts
silver armour with red markings 12pts

What weapon is the technological precursor of both the Thunder hammer and Crozius Arcanum? 10pts

What makes the world of Zarona a High value asset for the imperium? 12Pt

Name one organisation that Inquisitor Erasmus sucessfully purged. 8pts


----------



## gally912

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> purple armour with yellow chapter badges 12pts


Hawk Lords

Tho I do believe its more gold than yellow. :victory:


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> silver armour with red markings 12pts


Iron Snakes.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

gally912 said:


> Hawk Lords
> 
> Tho I do believe its more gold than yellow. :victory:


Correct, i couldn't find confirmation one way or the other with the yellow when i was looking so i assumed yellow over gold.



ThatOtherGuy said:


> Iron Snakes.


Sorry, nope. I'm pretty sure the Iron snakes are an unconfirmed Ultramarine sucessor.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> What makes the world of Zarona a High value asset for the imperium? 12Pt


Dam it... I'll just answer this one: rich oil fields.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

ThatOtherGuy said:


> Dam it... I'll just answer this one: rich oil fields.


Correct

Still 3 left folks.


----------



## Zodd

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> What weapon is the technological precursor of both the Thunder hammer and Crozius Arcanum? 10pts


I think it was an alien artifact that was used as a template for these weapons. I have to find a very old WD to back it up :read:


----------



## Rems

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Name one organisation that Inquisitor Erasmus successfully purged. 8pts


Was it the Cult of Dark Light?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Zodd said:


> I think it was an alien artifact that was used as a template for these weapons. I have to find a very old WD to back it up :read:


I didn't use any White Dwarfs for double checking my facts. 




Rems said:


> Was it the Cult of Dark Light?


I think i can give it to you, it was the sect of dark light.


----------



## Zodd

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> What weapon is the technological precursor of both the Thunder hammer and Crozius Arcanum? 10pts




A staff made from an alien relic which contains a neuro-disruptor in the haft.
This staff is a part of the formal regalia carried by Space Marines Chaplains as a staff of office called Crozius.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Zodd said:


> A staff made from an alien relic which contains a neuro-disruptor in the haft.
> This staff is a part of the formal regalia carried by Space Marines Chaplains as a staff of office called Crozius.


Not the answer i am looking for, my source lists both weapons as having been spawned from the same core tech.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> silver armour with red markings 12pts


That'll be the Storm Wings.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

DecrepitDragon said:


> That'll be the Storm Wings.


Correct.

That means the only remaining question is

What weapon is the technological precursor of both the Thunder hammer and Crozius Arcanum? 10pts


----------



## Zodd

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Correct.
> 
> That means the only remaining question is
> 
> What weapon is the technological precursor of both the Thunder hammer and Crozius Arcanum? 10pts


The Power Mace is the precursor to the Crozius Arcanom and Thunder Hammer.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Zodd said:


> The Power Mace is the precursor to the Crozius Arcanom and Thunder Hammer.


Correct. :biggrin:.


----------



## Doelago

1: What did the Blood Ravens declare planet Kronus to be upon their arrival? (3pts)

2: Name the Princeps of the Imperator Titan "Aquila Ignis". (3pts)

3: Name an STC construct found on Kronus which was able to track all orbital activity and plot courses through any anti-air defenses. (3pts)


----------



## Zodd

Doelago said:


> 2: Name the Princeps of the Imperator Titan "Aquila Ignis". (3pts)


Camulos


----------



## Doelago

Zodd said:


> Camulos


Incorrect I am afraid.


----------



## Zodd

Doelago said:


> 2: Name the Princeps of the Imperator Titan "Aquila Ignis". (3pts)


Well if it's not Camulos from the Mars "incident", then it must be Rufus Aquila from the war of Kronos.


----------



## Doelago

Correct!


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Doelago said:


> 3: Name an STC construct found on Kronus which was able to track all orbital activity and plot courses through any anti-air defenses. (3pts)


Speaking for my much beloved chapter :biggrin:
The STC in question was known as the Pavonis Space port, a major strategic objective in the game and itself ancient Imperial technology further improved upon by the integration of technology by the T'au Air Caste, whom had by that time taken the planet Kronus as a colony.


----------



## Doelago

Well, close enough for me.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Doelago said:


> Well, close enough for me.


Well to be honest I don't think they ever gave it a specific name.

Also, question, can ANYONE post questions for others to answer? At Any time? I apologize if this has been asked but I didn't notice any mention of it earlier in the thread (300+ pages, alot to read through ^^; )


----------



## Doelago

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> Well to be honest I don't think they ever gave it a specific name.



The Aeolis Orbital Control Post 



Nicholas Hadrian said:


> Also, question, can ANYONE post questions for others to answer? At Any time? I apologize if this has been asked but I didn't notice any mention of it earlier in the thread (300+ pages, alot to read through ^^; )


Get posting? I want to earn rep as well yo. :laugh:


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Wonderful :biggrin:

1. What is the current mark of bolter primarily favored by most Space Marine Chapters?
2. What is the name of the currently most powerful Necron Dynasty, and why are they the most powerful?
3. Who was Azariah Moriah?

There you go, one fairly common one, one fairly new one and one EXTREMELY obscure one.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Doelago said:


> 1: What did the Blood Ravens declare planet Kronus to be upon their arrival? (3pts)


Also, speaking once again, Upon arrival on Kronus the planet was declared to be sealed to incoming imperial forces and civillians, meaning that the other Imperial forces should withdraw immediately, that the Blood Ravens might carry out a throuogh purge of the planet.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> 3. Who was Azariah Moriah?


He was the previous chapter master of the Blood Ravens before Azariah Kyras, the current master.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

1. What is the current mark of bolter primarily favored by most Space Marine Chapters?
Godwyn Pattern MK IV


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

DecrepitDragon said:


> He was the previous chapter master of the Blood Ravens before Azariah Kyras, the current master.


Fuck you and congratulations. I thought that NO ONE would get that one.
Also, it is not SPECIFICALLY state he was Kyras' predecessor, but, meh. I'm still amazed anyone got it.


----------



## DecrepitDragon

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> Fuck you and congratulations. I thought that NO ONE would get that one.
> Also, it is not SPECIFICALLY state he was Kyras' predecessor, but, meh. I'm still amazed anyone got it.



Thanks mate - always happy to annoy a fellow gamer.:biggrin:


----------



## Vaz

2. It's the Sautekh dynasty, and it was the biotransferance which catapulted them from previously 3rd to 1st.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Vaz said:


> 2. It's the Sautekh dynasty, and it was the biotransferance which catapulted them from previously 3rd to 1st.


Partially correct, the reason I was looking for was the fact that their powerbase was the least damaged during the great sleep, but I'll take this one.


----------



## Vaz

Heh, must say I just had a quick google. I could remember the Sautekh, but not the reason.

Also guys, we do also have a Fantasy Questionable Corner in the Fantasy Fluff section, if you fancy earning my full rep (55 at the moment), then by all means have a go at answering.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Vaz said:


> Also guys, we do also have a Fantasy Questionable Corner in the Fantasy Fluff section, if you fancy earning my full rep (55 at the moment), then by all means have a go at answering.


Wait, warhammer fantasy?.....that's like the medieval version of 40k right?


----------



## Doelago

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> Also, speaking once again, Upon arrival on Kronus the planet was declared to be sealed to incoming imperial forces and civillians, meaning that the other Imperial forces should withdraw immediately, that the Blood Ravens might carry out a throuogh purge of the planet.


I am looking for two words.


----------



## Vaz

Not exactly sure where we stand here, so gonna crack off a list of variable difficulty questions.

Also, I need to spread Rep around, so gives me a valid reason rather than dump repping Random Joe.


1.	How big was the Emperor’s Children Legion when Fulgrim was 50 years old?
2.	What happened to Chemos following the Siege of Terra?
3.	How many Lord Commanders of the Emperor’s Children were there when they joined the Heresy?
4.	Who is Queen Sylelle’s consort?
5.	What was the name of the group formed to discover the causes of the Primarch’s betrayals after the Heresy?
6.	On what planet was the Eternal Fortress built?
7.	Who commands the Second Grand Company as of 597.M38?
8.	How many PDF troopers defended Auxesia?
9.	What is the name of the desert crossed by the Mathuli to attack the Palatine forces?
10.	Who is High Chaplain of the Flesh Tearers? 
11.	Who constructed Moriar’s Dreadnought?
12.	How long did it take for Brother Severus of the Ultramarines to become a Dreadnought after joining the Chapter?
13.	Whose teeth were used in the creation of Mjalnar?
14.	How big can the largest Kraken on Fenris grow to?
15.	What is the earliest battle honour of the Imperial Fists?
16.	Lo Chang is a Chaplain for what?
17.	What is Konrad Kurze’s Biography?
18.	Who made the first Land Raider Crusader?
19.	Who secured 10 Black Pearls?
20.	Who is the Kinebrach keeper of devices?


----------



## Ratvan

20. Who is the Kinebrach keeper of devices?

Asherot?


----------



## Vaz

Being polite here Ratvan, but stop "stealing" questions.

I'm point blank going to stop giving out Rep to those who continually hop onto questions; not only do I owe you Rep - but on numerous times - I have to spread Rep around to 10 other people before I can rep you again, and its tiresome to Rep someone 3 or 4 times.

I appreciate eagerness, but it's a joke when you've answered about 6 questions I've asked in the last couple of weeks, and for the obvious reason that for drumming up support I gave full rep rather than the usual +5 or so at best.

For now, from myself, there'll only be one +Rep per player in any given week for these questions. 

Aside from that, yes, you're correct, it was Asherot.


----------



## Digg40k

16. Lo Chang is a Chaplain for what? The Imperial Fists


----------



## Doelago

Vaz said:


> 6. On what planet was the Eternal Fortress built?


Sebastus IV?


----------



## OIIIIIIO

10. Who is High Chaplain of the Flesh Tearers? 

Chaplain Carnarvon


----------



## Ratvan

Vaz said:


> Being polite here Ratvan, but stop "stealing" questions.
> 
> I'm point blank going to stop giving out Rep to those who continually hop onto questions; not only do I owe you Rep - but on numerous times - I have to spread Rep around to 10 other people before I can rep you again, and its tiresome to Rep someone 3 or 4 times.
> 
> I appreciate eagerness, but it's a joke when you've answered about 6 questions I've asked in the last couple of weeks, and for the obvious reason that for drumming up support I gave full rep rather than the usual +5 or so at best.
> 
> For now, from myself, there'll only be one +Rep per player in any given week for these questions.
> 
> Aside from that, yes, you're correct, it was Asherot.


I wasn't actually serious when I said I wanted to build up a rep pile, I apologise for how that came across. I'm answering questions in good faith and enjoying the experience and the interaction of these threads.

Apologies if I came across in anyway as taking the piss, also I did not realise that you have to spread reputation around so much in order to get back to me.

If it is seriously causing that amount of an issue to you then i'd be happy to only answer one question per week and dis regard the reputation owed so far

Further to that could I give rep to players that you currently owe for correct posts to make your task easier? Although I can only give a maximum of +4 (IIRC)


----------



## MidnightSun

Vaz said:


> 14.	How big can the largest Kraken on Fenris grow to?


5 miles, with 20 mile-long tentacles, for a total of 25 miles from head to tendril-tip.

Unless of course you count the Father of Krakens, which is big enough to cover the entirety of Fenris, and is currently hiding from Leman Russ.

Midnight


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Vaz said:


> 4.	Who is Queen Sylelle’s consort?


Eidolon.

Just to let you know Vaz, you owe me one on the fantasy version, but I don't care if you rep me or not for it. I'm just here for teh fun...


...and at times a greedy little bastard...


----------



## Zodd

Vaz said:


> 11.	Who constructed Moriar’s Dreadnought?


Brother Morleo.


----------



## darkreever

Vaz said:


> 19. Who secured 10 Black Pearls?


I believe the answer to that is Interrogator-chaplain Molochia, though he had twelve black pearls by the time he died; last I remember anyway.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Vaz said:


> 3. How many Lord Commanders of the Emperor’s Children were there when they joined the Heresy?


Two, Vespasian and Eidolon, although Vespasian of course didn't join the Heresy(or was not given the chance to as Fulgrim knew he wouldn't betray the Emperor). So two, though almost immediately brought down to Eidolon alone.


----------



## SonOfStan

The Kraken _gormanjarl_'s teeth were used to create Mjalnar.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Vaz said:


> 1. How big was the Emperor’s Children Legion when Fulgrim was 50 years old?


200 warriors strong.


----------



## Vaz

Whoa, quickly answered 

Ratvan, Digg, Doelago, OIIIIIIO, Midnight Sun, TOG, Zodd, Darkreever (correct - I was reading from an obviously older source and forgot to double check for later information), SonofStan and The Baron are all correct.

Which I'm afraid leaves Angel of Blood as the only loser. . In the source I'm reading from, it states otherwise.

Remaining Questions



2.	What happened to Chemos following the Siege of Terra?
3.	How many Lord Commanders of the Emperor’s Children were there when they joined the Heresy?

5.	What was the name of the group formed to discover the causes of the Primarch’s betrayals after the Heresy?

7.	Who commands the Iron Warriors (clarification) Second Grand Company as of 597.M38?
8.	How many PDF troopers defended Auxesia?
9.	What is the name of the desert crossed by the Mathuli to attack the Palatine forces?


12.	How long did it take for Brother Severus of the Ultramarines to become a Dreadnought after joining the Chapter?


15.	What is the earliest battle honour of the Imperial Fists?

17.	What is Konrad Kurze’s Biography?
18.	Who made the first Land Raider Crusader?

Best of luck fellas, reps on its way to the victors. @Ratvan - don't worry. Went all Gulf War Syndrome on you, sorry! Neither did I realise it would be this popular, so you're free to answer as per the normal rules for this 'un.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Hmmmm how about 30 then, the original IA article states them as having 30 companies each led by a Lord Commander. But _Fulgrim_ seems to have retconned this to just the two of them, with Vespasian and Eidolon each commanding 'x' amount of companies between them and with individual companies being commanded by regular Captains, such as Demeter, Marius etc


----------



## Vaz

There we go - IA was the source I was going off. I've not got through to Fulgrim recently (just finished Eisenstein this morning, and it made my eyes bleed with the melodrama, so really couldn't be bothered to start another), so my bad with that.

Sorry fella. Happy to see you got it otherwise though.


----------



## Digg40k

Stab in the dark for the earliest battle honour of the Imperial Fists with a duelling scar?


----------



## SonOfStan

2. After the Siege of Terra, Chemos was quarantined post-bombardment. Not sure if that bombardment was Exterminatus style or not.


----------



## coolkid

18. Simagus I do believe


----------



## Rems

Vaz said:


> Whoa, quickly answered
> 12. How long did it take for Brother Severus of the Ultramarines to become a Dreadnought after joining the Chapter?


Assuming you mean Brother Severus from Index Astartes then 15 after having completed his training. He completed his training in 356 M41 and was interred in 371 M41. This seems an incredibly short span of time to also have earned admittance to the first company in. Must have been one hell of a marine.


----------



## soonergold

Angel of Blood said:


> Two, Vespasian and Eidolon, although Vespasian of course didn't join the Heresy(or was not given the chance to as Fulgrim knew he wouldn't betray the Emperor). So two, though almost immediately brought down to Eidolon alone.


Is this true? I know Fulgrim seemed to entrust a lot to Eidolon and based on what I have read, it would seem Fulgrim might have spent that time attempting to convince Vespasian. But is there a source?


----------



## ArchCardinalThomasXIII

"Roma" is the earliest Imperial Fist battle honor.


----------



## Vaz

Don't know why it's not posted it - i definately replied. Anywho - Sonofstan, coolkid, rems, and Thomas are all correct. + Rep to all.


----------



## ArchCardinalThomasXIII

And marine-artificer Simagus constructed the first crusader pattern land raider


----------



## gen.ahab

Vaz said:


> 7.	Who commands the Iron Warriors (clarification) Second Grand Company as of 597.M38?


I want to say something like Ferrus Ironclaw, but honestly that sounds too retarded to be right...... what they hell, a shot in the dark is better than no shot at all I suppose. :laugh:


----------



## Angel of Blood

Heres a new set of questions. Whilst i've not done a thorough search, a quick one showed that google and lexicanum shouldn't be too helpfull(for those cheaters out there!!)

1. Which person can also be known as 'Hound'? (5pts)

2. How many Companies of the Iron Snakes Chapter were sent to reinforce Cadia during the 13th Black Crusade? (5pts)

3. What was the name of the Imperial Fist who met with the Tau on Nimbosa during initial first contact with the Tau? (5pts)

4. From where does the following quote come from 'An open battlefield is nothing but a death trap - in war any visible target is a casualty no matter how well protected it may be' (5pts)

5. What does the phrase 'Do a Yarrick' mean? (5pts)

6. Who wields the chainsword 'Theophantus'? (10pts)


----------



## Baron Spikey

Angel of Blood said:


> 2. How many Companies of the Iron Snakes Chapter were sent to reinforce Cadia during the 13th Black Crusade? (5pts)


5 Companies


----------



## Zodd

Angel of Blood said:


> 6. Who wields the chainsword 'Theophantus'? (10pts)


Witchfinder Arnaut Tantalid.


----------



## OIIIIIIO

4. From where does the following quote come from 'An open battlefield is nothing but a death trap - in war any visible target is a casualty no matter how well protected it may be' (5pts)

2nd Edition Rulebook


----------



## Angel of Blood

OIIIIIIO said:


> 4. From where does the following quote come from 'An open battlefield is nothing but a death trap - in war any visible target is a casualty no matter how well protected it may be' (5pts)
> 
> 2nd Edition Rulebook


Not what I've got sorry, And I'm more after what source from within the fluff can it be found, not the name of the rule book/novel/codec it's found.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Baron Spikey said:


> 5 Companies





Zodd said:


> Witchfinder Arnaut Tantalid.


Both correct, need to share some rep around before I can give you yours baron.


----------



## Doelago

Angel of Blood said:


> 3. What was the name of the Imperial Fist who met with the Tau on Nimbosa during initial first contact with the Tau? (5pts)


I might be walking up my own ass, but just pulling it out of my head, Captain Taelos?


----------



## Angel of Blood

Doelago said:


> I might be walking up my own ass, but just pulling it out of my head, Captain Taelos?


Correct, tho once again, need to spread rep!


----------



## OIIIIIIO

Angel of Blood said:


> Not what I've got sorry, And I'm more after what source from within the fluff can it be found, not the name of the rule book/novel/codec it's found.


Tactica Imperium is the only other thing that I can come up with. Bits and pieces of it were printed in little blurbs all over the 2nd Edition Rulebook as well as the Imp. Guard Codex.


----------



## Angel of Blood

OIIIIIIO said:


> Tactica Imperium is the only other thing that I can come up with. Bits and pieces of it were printed in little blurbs all over the 2nd Edition Rulebook as well as the Imp. Guard Codex.


Correct, the Tactica is what i was after.


----------



## Serpion5

> 1. Which person can also be known as 'Hound'? (5pts)


Is this Godwyn Fischig?


----------



## Angel of Blood

Serpion5 said:


> Is this Godwyn Fischig?


It is indeed, didn't think this would have people going aslong as Nayls glossia codename did ^^


----------



## Hawk Master

Angel of Blood said:


> 5. What does the phrase 'Do a Yarrick' mean? (5pts)


I think it means taking a trophy from a slain enemy


----------



## Angel of Blood

Hawk Master said:


> I think it means taking a trophy from a slain enemy


Correct, well done.


----------



## Serpion5

Are AoB's questions done?


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Serpion5 said:


> Are AoB's questions done?


Yes.
YAY! I GET REPUTATION!


----------



## Serpion5

1: Name the individual who predicted the Time of Ending? (2pts) Answered. Angel of Blood

2: What was his fate? (2pts) Answered. Hawk Master

3: Who is charged with keeping "The Codes of Battle?" (3pts) 

4: What is the average height (m) of a Hive Tyrant? (4pts) Answered. gen.ahab

5: What role does the tyranid Malanthrope perform? (4 pts) Answered. Nicolas Hadrian

6: What devices do the necrons employ to secure c'tan shards? (2pts) Answered. Baron Spikey


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Serpion5 said:


> 5: What role does the tyranid Malanthrope perform? (4 pts)


Malanthropes, aside from being yet another glorious reason for Lictors and Zoanthropes to fornicate, act as the Hive's cleaing crew, going along a battlefield after the fight is over and cherry picking examples of genetic material worth integrating into the hive to improve their DNA before the Rippers chew it up beyond use. (like how Tyrant Guard are made from copying the especially sturdy genetic material of Space Marines)


----------



## Serpion5

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> Malanthropes, aside from being yet another glorious reason for Lictors and Zoanthropes to fornicate, act as the Hive's cleaing crew, going along a battlefield after the fight is over and cherry picking examples of genetic material worth integrating into the hive to improve their DNA before the Rippers chew it up beyond use. (like how Tyrant Guard are made from copying the especially sturdy genetic material of Space Marines)


Correct.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Serpion5 said:


> 6: What devices do the necrons employ to secure c'tan shards? (2pts)


Tesseract Labrynths (is that the correct spelling?)


----------



## Angel of Blood

Serpion5 said:


> 1: Name the individual who predicted the Time of Ending? (2pts)


Taggarath


----------



## Serpion5

Baron Spikey said:


> Tesseract Labrynths (is that the correct spelling?)


Correct and yes. 



Angel of Blood said:


> Taggarath


Correct, but can you include his title?


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Serpion5 said:


> 2: What was his fate? (2pts)


THIS POST DECLARED HERETICAL BY THE INQUISITION


----------



## Serpion5

Nicolas, you can only answer ONE question per day. :threaten:

EDIT: With that, I am forced to make an example of the heretic Nicolas Hadrian, Severe, but the codes must be enforced. unish:

Rep has been withheld. Let this lesson be learned and made clear. ONE question per poster per day.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Serpion5 said:


> Correct, but can you include his title?


The Seer of Corinto, my good sir.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Serpion5 said:


> Nicolas, you can only answer ONE question per day. :threaten:
> 
> EDIT: With that, I am forced to make an example of the heretic Nicolas Hadrian, Severe, but the codes must be enforced. unish:
> 
> Rep has been withheld. Let this lesson be learned and made clear. ONE question per poster per day.


Aww... that sucks.


----------



## Serpion5

Angel of Blood said:


> The Seer of Corinto, my good sir.


Indeed. :thank_you:



Nicholas Hadrian said:


> Aww... that sucks.


Yes it does, but rules is rules.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

So... since it's technically tomorrow where I am, can I answer another question now and earn that rep back?

EDIT: Oop, nevermind, I posted at 1 AM according to the clock.


----------



## Serpion5

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> So... since it's technicaly tomorrow where I am, can I answer another question now and earn that rep back?


No. 24 hrs.


----------



## Davidicus 40k

Serpion5 said:


> 4: What is the average height (m) of a Hive Tyrant? (4pts)


6.1 meters! Helluva lot taller than I am


----------



## Serpion5

Davidicus 40k said:


> 6.1 meters! Helluva lot taller than I am


That is incorrect.


----------



## KaosHerald

Serpion5 said:


> 4: What is the average height (m) of a Hive Tyrant? (4pts)


5.289 meters. 3 times the height of an average man.


----------



## Serpion5

KaosHerald said:


> 5.289 meters. 3 times the height of an average man.


That is also incorrect. 

There is an actual source for this you guys realize right?


----------



## KaosHerald

Serpion5 said:


> That is also incorrect.
> 
> There is an actual source for this you guys realize right?


I would hope so, lol. 

Both the newest codex and Lexicanum state the Hive Tyrant as being 3 times the height of a man, with the average height of a man being 1.763 meters.

Imperial Armour Volume Four - The Anphelion Project also states the Hive Tyrant being an average of 6.1 meters tall.

I don't mean to dog you, but this is just where we found our answers. I would love to know the source of where you found your information


----------



## gen.ahab

#4
2.9m

Source: The Anphelion Project, pages 76-77


----------



## Serpion5

gen.ahab said:


> #4
> 2.9m
> 
> Source: The Anphelion Project, pages 76-77


This. 

gen.ahab has it correct.


----------



## KaosHerald

gen.ahab said:


> #4
> 2.9m
> 
> Source: The Anphelion Project, pages 76-77


Wow, that is a tiny Hive Tyrant! 

Only slightly shorter than most of the Primarchs.


----------



## Davidicus 40k

Knew 6.1m was too easy.


----------



## Hawk Master

2: What was his fate?

Declared a heretic and executed by the inquisition iirc


----------



## Serpion5

Hawk Master said:


> 2: What was his fate?
> 
> Declared a heretic and executed by the inquisition iirc


That is correct.


----------



## Serpion5

Final question to be answered: 

Who is charged with keeping the Codes of Battle? (3pts)


----------



## KaosHerald

Serpion5 said:


> Final question to be answered:
> 
> Who is charged with keeping the Codes of Battle? (3pts)


Lord High Judicator Krammathal


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

My turn.

6 points each. 

1. Name of the first Emperor's Champion?
2. Define the purpose and major characteristics of a Tyranid Dominatrix
3. List the three classes of Imperial Titan
4. Name of the Junior Commissar attached to the Tanith first after Gaunt returned from the Geron mission?
5. What is the Feast of Blades, and who is only the person to have won twice in a row? What orginization is he associated with?
6. What is the one time that a Tyranid Gargoyle lands?


----------



## Rems

3. There are only 2 clasess of Imperial Titan; Scout and Battle Titan.
There are then four 'patterns' of titan, the Warhound, the Reaver, the Warlord and the Emperor (which can then be a Warmonger or Imperator). 

So there's either one more or one less class of titans depending which you meant.


----------



## Serpion5

KaosHerald said:


> Lord High Judicator Krammathal


That is incorrect.



Nicholas Hadrian said:


> 2. Define the purpose and major characteristics of a Tyranid Dominatrix


The major characteristics are its size and intelligence. It has a tactical grasp of hunting and warfare second to none, a link to the Hive Mind that rivals or surpasses a Hive Tyrant's and the ability to spawn various tyranids. Appearance wise it resembles a biotitan with a myriad of bio weapon symbiotes and massive claws. 

Its purpose is a combination of command and reproduction. It can provide reinforcements via recycled biomass and command the lesser tyranids with higher efficiency.


----------



## infernalcaretaker

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> 1. Name of the first Emperor's Champion?


Sigismund


----------



## Baron Spikey

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> 4. Name of the Junior Commissar attached to the Tanith first after Gaunt returned from the Geron mission?


Nahum Ludd (spelling on the first name might be off?)


----------



## Dawnstar

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> 6. What is the one time that a Tyranid Gargoyle lands?


When it's feeding?


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

Rems said:


> 3. There are only 2 clasess of Imperial Titan; Scout and Battle Titan.
> There are then four 'patterns' of titan, the Warhound, the Reaver, the Warlord and the Emperor (which can then be a Warmonger or Imperator).
> 
> So there's either one more or one less class of titans depending which you meant.


Sorry, I apologize for the mix up (but it leave me wondering how sub patterns like the Lucius work in) having forgotten completely about the Reaver series.
But yes you are quite correct.



Serpion5 said:


> The major characteristics are its size and intelligence. It has a tactical grasp of hunting and warfare second to none, a link to the Hive Mind that rivals or surpasses a Hive Tyrant's and the ability to spawn various tyranids. Appearance wise it resembles a biotitan with a myriad of bio weapon symbiotes and massive claws.
> 
> Its purpose is a combination of command and reproduction. It can provide reinforcements via recycled biomass and command the lesser tyranids with higher efficiency.


Correct. Though, recall that in size it is supposed to dwarf the Heirophant, the only other known Biotitan.
And of course by higher efficency killing a single dominatrix can leave half the Tyranids on a planet leaderless.



infernalcaretaker said:


> Sigismund


Correct.



Baron Spikey said:


> Nahum Ludd (spelling on the first name might be off?)


Correct. Spelling is too.



Dawnstar said:


> When it's feeding?


I am sorry, that is incorrect.


----------



## Davidicus 40k

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> 5. What is the Feast of Blades, and who is only the person to have won twice in a row? What orginization is he associated with?


The Feast of Blades is a centennial, combat-oriented competition between 12 Space Marine Chapters. The only person to have ever won twice is Hervald Strom, of the Iron Knights.


----------



## khrone forever

not an answer to a question just pointing out that Nicholas Hadrian, you have posted 5 times in a row, do you not know of the edit button?? or multi-quote



> I am sorry, that is incorrect.


why dont you give a reason, or answer of your own???


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

khrone forever said:


> not an answer to a question just pointing out that Nicholas Hadrian, you have posted 5 times in a row, do you not know of the edit button?? or multi-quote
> 
> 
> 
> why dont you give a reason, or answer of your own???


As for the multi post, I apologize, you are likely right. I should just lump them together, I was in a bit of a hurry at the time.

As for the question, if I gave an answer then no one else could try to answer.



Davidicus 40k said:


> The Feast of Blades is a centennial, combat-oriented competition between 12 Space Marine Chapters. The only person to have ever won twice is Hervald Strom, of the Iron Knights.


Correct.


----------



## KaosHerald

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> 6. What is the one time that a Tyranid Gargoyle lands?


When latching on to the undersides of a Harridan.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

KaosHerald said:


> When latching on to the undersides of a Harridan.


Hmm, not what I was looking for but I'll accept it, the answer I was looking for was "When it dies" but this is correct too.


----------



## Serpion5

Serpion5 said:


> Final question to be answered:
> 
> Who is charged with keeping the Codes of Battle? (3pts)


Since nobody seems to know this, I will put it to rest. 


Answer: The Triarch Praetorians.


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

1.Who has the rule _Only In Death Does Duty End_?
2. What are the ranks of the Black Templar hierarchy?
3. What Librarian is famed for his prescience?
4. What is the name of the Lexicanum featured in Space Hulk? Who did he eventually become?
5. What are the two colors of gold distributed by Citadel Paints?
6. What is the name of Commissar Yarrick's personal transport? What is it's make?


----------



## mob16151

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> 1.Who has the rule _Only In Death Does Duty End_?
> 2. What are the ranks of the Black Templar hierarchy?
> 3. What Librarian is famed for his prescience?
> 4. What is the name of the Lexicanum featured in Space Hulk? Who did he eventually become?
> 5. What are the two colors of gold distributed by Citadel Paints?
> *6. What is the name of Commissar Yarrick's personal transport? What is it's make*?



6. The Fortress of Arrogance, and it's a Baneblade.


----------



## Rems

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> 1.Who has the rule _Only In Death Does Duty End_?
> 2. What are the ranks of the Black Templar hierarchy?


Neophyte, Initiate, Sword Brethren, Castellan, Marshall, High Marshall.


----------



## Doelago

Nicholas Hadrian said:


> 4. What is the name of the Lexicanum featured in Space Hulk? Who did he eventually become?


Brother Calistarius, later known as Mephiston, the Lord of Death and Chief Librarian of the Blood Angels.


----------



## Barnster

> 5. What are the two colors of gold distributed by Citadel Paints?




Shining Gold and Burnished Gold


----------



## Serpion5

Shouldn't the questions be fluff related?


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian

mob16151 said:


> 6. The Fortress of Arrogance, and it's a Baneblade.


Correct.



Rems said:


> Neophyte, Initiate, Sword Brethren, Castellan, Marshall, High Marshall.


Correct, but unfortunately, I've already given you rep already lately, so will you take an I.O.U.?



Doelago said:


> Brother Calistarius, later known as Mephiston, the Lord of Death and Chief Librarian of the Blood Angels.


Correct.



Barnster said:


> Shining Gold and Burnished Gold


Correct.



Serpion5 said:


> Shouldn't the questions be fluff related?


Not word one, though I am figuring it should be 40k related and have a definite answer. None of that "What is the meaning of life" shit.


----------



## MidnightSun

Bring back the Questionable Corner!



Nicholas Hadrian said:


> 3. What Librarian is famed for his prescience?


Chief Librarian Tigurius, of the Ultramarines Chapter.

1. What is the role of a Tyranid Exocrine?
2. During which campaign did the Luna Wolves change their name to the Sons of Horus?

Midnight


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

MidnightSun said:


> 1. What is the role of a Tyranid Exocrine?


A monstrous creature intended as long range fire support via a large, back-mounted bio cannon which fires high speed chitin shells with some sort of special core.


----------



## Blacksword72

2. During which campaign did the Luna Wolves change their name to the Sons of Horus?

A: at the conclusion of the Ullanor Crusade. At the beheast of the Emperor.

Question: What was the Worldeater's Legion's Orginal Name during the Great Crusade?


----------



## MidnightSun

spanner94ezekiel said:


> A monstrous creature intended as long range fire support via a large, back-mounted bio cannon which fires high speed chitin shells with some sort of special core.


Correct.



Blacksword72 said:


> 2. During which campaign did the Luna Wolves change their name to the Sons of Horus?
> 
> A: at the conclusion of the Ullanor Crusade. At the beheast of the Emperor.


Correct.

Midnight


----------



## Dawnstar

Blacksword72 said:


> Question: What was the Worldeater's Legion's Orginal Name during the Great Crusade?


The War Hounds I believe


----------



## Blacksword72

Dawnstar said:


> The War Hounds I believe


 
We have a winner!!! Correct!!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

What was the name of the Chaos Titan that killed Gideon (Ex-Master of the Ravenwing)?

[10 pts]


----------



## Blacksword72

spanner94ezekiel said:


> What was the name of the Chaos Titan that killed Gideon (Ex-Master of the Ravenwing)?
> 
> [10 pts]


Traitorous Ire


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Correctamundo


----------



## Blacksword72

Who were the 2 Characters that appeared in every issue of Warhammer Monthly on the inside cover and had back and forth dialog? Hint one is from the 40k universe and another from WFB universe:?

+1 Rep


----------



## Blacksword72

No body to Play?


----------



## MidnightSun

Kharn the Betrayer and Malus Darkblade?

Midnight


----------



## Blacksword72

MidnightSun said:


> Kharn the Betrayer and Malus Darkblade?
> 
> Midnight


No Sorry, anybody else want to guess?


----------



## mob16151

Malus Darkblade, and Ahriman?


----------



## mob16151

Who is the chapter master of the Space Sharks (+1 point)


----------



## Shattertheirsky

Tyberos of the Red Wake?


----------



## Shattertheirsky

What animal did Colonel 'Iron Hand' Straken have his arm torn off by?


----------



## mob16151

Shattertheirsky said:


> Tyberos of the Red Wake?


Yes sir,+1 rep for you. It was an easy one hence their only being one rep point. :santa:


----------



## mob16151

Shattertheirsky said:


> What animal did Colonel 'Iron Hand' Straken have his arm torn off by?


A Miral Land shark I believe.


----------



## Shattertheirsky

Correct, +1 for you


----------



## Gret79

Who was "said to be the largest warrior of all the Space Wolves"?


----------



## Vaz

Ah, memories. Ranulf, the Wolf Guard.


----------



## Gret79

Yep +1 - Was also trying to remember who it was that had a strategy rating of 6 in the 2nd ed wolves - but that's because I actually can't remember...


----------



## Vaz

Kyrl Grimblood, I think. He was pretty outrageous, which was a bit of a shame that he was represented as a moron in the Battle for the Fang (or his representative was, anyway). 

Anyway - question - Bar'ad is Greenskin for what word?


----------



## Shattertheirsky

If its the same as it is in LOTR is it Dark?


----------



## mob16151

For +2 rep who is the first chapter master of the Flesh Tearers chapter?


----------



## Cougar

mob16151 said:


> who is the first chapter master of the Flesh Tearers chapter?


Captain Amit, once commander of the BA 5th Company. Flesh Tearer was his nickname, hence the chapter


----------



## Angel of Blood

Ok, so I've decided to see if I can breathe some life back into this and the 40k fluff board as a whole, though it is getting better. Plus I need to have some excuse to share some rep out so I don't keep getting met with the cursed 'You must share more rep before giving more to 'x' ' or however it goes. 

Rules the same as always, you can only answer one question, even more important now that you can only rep one point at a time. So I'll start off with some easy ones for this round.

1. Who was the first Imperial Saint?

2. Who is 'Thorn' better known as?

3. When did the second war for Armageddon start? (the date)

4. Who is the host of the Destroyer Hive?

5. Name the six assassins clades.


----------



## Loki1416

5. Culuexus, vindicare,eversor,callidus,venenum,vanus 

(Edited because I answered them all, so erased the first 4)


----------



## Barnster

4 Typhus,


----------



## Arcane

3. The Second War of Armageddon began on the date 941.M41, it lasted 2 years but fighting continued for 20.


----------



## Zodd

Angel of Blood said:


> 2. Who is 'Thorn' better known as?


Inquisitor Gregor Eisenhorn.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Angel of Blood said:


> 1. Who was the first Imperial Saint?


Euphrati Keeler?


----------



## Angel of Blood

Loki1416 said:


> 5. Culuexus, vindicare,eversor,callidus,venenum,vanus
> 
> (Edited because I answered them all, so erased the first 4)





Barnster said:


> 4 Typhus,





Arcane said:


> 3. The Second War of Armageddon began on the date 941.M41, it lasted 2 years but fighting continued for 20.





Zodd said:


> Inquisitor Gregor Eisenhorn.





spanner94ezekiel said:


> Euphrati Keeler?


All correct, rep on the way, well done to all. More questions to come tomorrow, should be quite a lot harder as well.


----------



## Serpion5

Let's try some more. A refresher on the rules, each member can only answer ONE question per day. This is doubly important since I can only award one point at a time. :laugh: 

Remember to quote the question you're answering. These should be easy. 

1: Name the c'tan otherwise known as the Void Dragon? 

2: Which figure from Historic Lore is associated with/as the Emperor in the Dragon's flashback in the novel _Mechanicum_? 

3: What are the two main afflictions contributing to the downfall of the necron race?


----------



## Nordicus

Serpion5 said:


> 1: Name the c'tan otherwise known as the Void Dragon?


I believe that would be Mag'ladroth.


----------



## Serpion5

Nordicus said:


> I believe that would be Mag'ladroth.


Correct brudda. :good:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Serpion5 said:


> 2: Which figure from Historic Lore is associated with/as the Emperor in the Dragon's flashback in the novel Mechanicum?


St. George?


----------



## Tyrannus

Serpion5 said:


> 3: What are the two main afflictions contributing to the downfall of the necron race?


1:Was it their sun causing solar winds, radiation storms and giving the Necrons a high chance of contracting cancer 
& 
2:their infighting and civil wars?


----------



## Serpion5

Khorne's Fist said:


> St. George?


Correct. :victory: 



Tyrannus said:


> 1:Was it their sun causing solar winds, radiation storms and giving the Necrons a high chance of contracting cancer
> &
> 2:their infighting and civil wars?


Nope. Your first answer was a blight on the necrontyr rather than the necrons. And your second answer is not what I was referring to. :no:


----------



## locustgate

Serpion5 said:


> 3: What are the two main afflictions contributing to the downfall of the necron race?


The capture\fragmentation of the Ctan and the Rise of the Eldar


----------



## Serpion5

locustgate said:


> The capture\fragmentation of the Ctan and the Rise of the Eldar


Still no.


----------



## Apostle

That they sold themselves to become powerful enough to defeat the old ones? and the second reason I honestly don't know. (is the first one right? That's the answer I found myself believing)


----------



## Serpion5

Apostle said:


> That they sold themselves to become powerful enough to defeat the old ones? and the second reason I honestly don't know. (is the first one right? That's the answer I found myself believing)


Still no. I'll allow one more attempt then I'll put this question to rest.


----------



## Vaz

Matt Ward?


----------



## ntaw

Serpion5 said:


> 3: What are the two main afflictions contributing to the downfall of the necron race?


Failures in the tomb worlds 'destroying millions, if not billions of dormant Necrons' would certainly help with the downfall of a race.

The other one I really don't know. Eldar raiders and the galaxy doing what it does seem to similar to cascade failures ultimately so I hesitate to list them.


----------



## Serpion5

Flayer Virus and Destroyer Curse, both taking away from the necron's sanity and sense of unity. 

Oh well.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

A quick one from me:

On what world did Abaddon gain the support of the Daemon-Primarch Fulgrim for his 13th Black Crusade?


----------



## Angel of Blood

Ahhhhh, missed a new question popping up here. Quite a tricky one CotE, had to dig out all my Eye of Terror related material.

Oliensis


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Angel of Blood said:


> Ahhhhh, missed a new question popping up here. Quite a tricky one CotE, had to dig out all my Eye of Terror related material.
> 
> Oliensis


Ahhhhhh, missed your response!

Correct.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Which Daemon Prince is known as "The Prince of Princes" and what is it notable for?


----------



## Malus Darkblade

Prince Tallomin. 


But admittedly I cheated


----------



## Brobaddon

Who created Officio Assassinorum and around what time period?


----------



## Angel of Blood

Malcador the Sigilite, during the Great Crusade.


----------



## Moriouce

Lost primarch: 
I've just finished False Gods, yes I am way behind! but in it Horus is given a vision of how the primarch where created and when they were scattered by the Dark Gods. When in the Emperors labs he slams his fist into one of the bio-tubes holding one of the primarchs and it cracks and begins losing pressure. If history repeats itself and this also happned that time in wh40k timeline then one of the tubes might have been broken and this killed one of the primarch as it travled through the warp. 

What do you think about this? Do we know when the records of the lost legions where deleted?


----------

